#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  5 Ghz - Um Pedido de Socorro

## AndrioPJ

Sabemos que a faixa 2.4 ja foi e ainda é muito utilizada.
Alem de sofrer interferencia externa (babá eletronica, forno microondas, telefone sem fio), ainda sofrem a interferencia de outros AP 2.4.. e para piorar, muitos nao respeitam as exigencias da faixa (limite de potencia), o que tem tornado impossivel trabalhar nessa faixa.

Sendo que ultimamente vemos falar sobre o PNBL, mais banda para os clientes, menor latencia, etc...
com a UBNT, vimos os equipamentos ficarem mais baratos, mais acessiveis... 

Encontramos facilmente equipamentos na faixa 5Ghz com antenas apartir de 10 dbi... ate 23 dbi ou mais.
e com isso veio a febre do uso da faixa 5GHz.... e varias e varias redes 5GHz vem surgindo e alguns sem se preocupar com as exigencias da faixa.
- enlace na faixa 5.1
- enlace com antena de 23 dbi, potencia do radio em 20 dbi... e ainda na faixa 5.4.

Acontece que o problema nao é somente a Interferencia que podemos sofrer com o uso dessa faixa.
O principal problema é a Interferencia que podemos causar em radares de Aeroportos, Militares, etc...
Ja pensou os Militares batendo na sua porta por que seus equipamentos estao interferindo no radares deles?

Por isso lanço aqui uma campanha de concientizacao - "5 GHz - um pedido de socorro".
Vamos tentar dar uma vida mais longa para essa faixa, vamos usa-la de acordo com as exigencias.

na faixa 5 GHz encontramos 3 possiveis faixas que podem ser usadas:



> ** *Faixa baixa (5.1)*: 5150 a 5350 Mhz 
> - O uso dessa faixa *deve ficar confinado ao interior de edificações*, ou seja, independentemente de potencias e antenas, etc, qualquer uso outdoor dessa faixa está irregular. 
> - Mesmo internamente A *potencia máxima EIRP* (potencia do transmissor + ganho da antena) máxima *permitida é de 200 mw (23 dBm)* 
> - Para trabalhar na eirp acima é necessário que o equipamento tenha TPC (Controle de potencia de transmissão) e caso não tenha o valor deve ser reduzido para 100 mw 
> - para um pedaço dessa faixa (5250 a 5350) é necessário ainda que o equipamento possua DFS (Seleção dinâmica de frequencia). 
> 
> *Faixa lacuna (5.3) 5350 a 5470 Mhz*
> - Nao pode usar essa faixa, nem indoor, nem outdoor.
> 
> ...


com esse, vemos que a:

*faixa 5.1* nao pode ser usado externamente, NUNCA.


*faixa 5.4* é boa para atendimento aos clientes, devido a faixa ser muito grande (256MHz) e por haver limite de potencia e.i.r.p (30 dBm se o radio tiver TPC e 27 dbm senao tiver, _nao importa a distancia)_... exemplo: se vc tem um nano m5 16dbi, podera setar no maximo 14 dbm de potencia (calculo rapido 16+14=30)... se vc tem uma airgrid de 23 dbi, podera setar no maximo 7 dbm de potencia (calculo rapido 23+7=30).


*faixa 5.8* é boa para enlace ponto a ponto, devido ao limite de potencia e.i.r.p ser maior.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ta ai um problema no mal uso da frequencia 5 Ghz.
e quem pagou o pato foi a UBNT.
pelo que parece a FCC suspendeu a homologacao de equipamentos para essa faixa devido aos inumeros episodios de interferencia em radares metereologicos de uso aeronautico.

inclusive, sob exigencias da FCC (A ANATEL dos EUA), a ubnt foi forcada a fixar o "Country Code" para Canada ou EUA nos equipamentos comercializados na America do Norte.
http://www.ubnt.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31367
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r250...et-5-Operation

----------


## jondavy

em que vc baseia isso?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> em que vc baseia isso?


Regulamento Sobre Equipamentos de Radiocomunicação de Radiação Restrita (Resolução nº 506, de 1º de julho de 2008) - Anatel
http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/veri.../documento.asp

recomendo ler do Art 39 ao Art 50.

----------


## AndrioPJ

para quem tem alguma duvida sobre calculo E.I.R.P:
O que é E.I.R.P.? - Blogs - Under-Linux.org

----------


## laurence669

vou postar aqui agora brevemente uma anteninha experimental de 5.8 ghz que fabriquei .... 
conectei ela em uma rb 433 + mini pci r52 350 ...
dei um sacan para ver ....
dá uma olhada no ambiente de uma cidade de 40.000 hab ...

----------


## AndrioPJ

exatamente por isso que abri esse topico.
se termos conhecimento sobre as exigencias dessa faixa e conciencia ao configurarmos os equipamentos... bem como orientarmos aqueles que estao fora.
poderemos dar uma vida maior para essa faixa.... ou vcs querem ver essa faixa igual ao 2.4?



> vou postar aqui agora brevemente uma anteninha experimental de 5.8 ghz que fabriquei .... 
> conectei ela em uma rb 433 + mini pci r52 350 ...
> dei um sacan para ver ....
> dá uma olhada no ambiente de uma cidade de 40.000 hab ...

----------


## filzek

O cenário do futuro será o seguinte:

MicroCélulas amigos, células de no máximo 1000 metros uma das outras, cobrindo a totalidade da area trabalhado.

Os elances de backhaul ou serão por fibra ou por SDH frequencia licenciada, o que deve ser feito é uma cruz estrela entre as frequencias licenciadas, assim, você usa o mesmo canal para mandar na mesma faixa que é sua na mesma reta e liga várias repetidoras, assim, entre o PTP seu na sua faixa, é sua mesmo, não terá problema nunca. Assim, link garantido, operação garantida.

Pode fazer um teste que em 500 metros NÃO EXISTE INTERFERÊNCIA nem em 2.4GHz nem em 5.8GHz nem em frequencia alguma, porque o sinal será tão forte que passará qualquer barreira (air congestionado).

O problema é querer conectar clientes além disso, nunca funcionará mesmo, o futuro, ou é faixa própria de operação, ou então MicroCélulas. Veja que voce pode montar uma rede de até 12 canais na mesma torre, sem problema algum, então, virtualmente da pra colocar 12 provedores em uma cidade usando 5.8GHZ, 3 provedores usando 2.4GHz, assim, cabem 15 provedores no final numa mesma cidade, se cada um somente usar o mesmo canal, assim, em MicroCélula, o futuro do Wireless esta garantido.

Convidamos vocês a virem para a NetCom 2011 que será o lançamento das MicroCélulas Krazer...

Aguardem.

Abraços

Erick

----------


## AndrioPJ

> O cenário do futuro será o seguinte:
> 
> MicroCélulas amigos, *células de no máximo 1000 metros uma das outras, cobrindo a totalidade da area trabalhado.*
> 
> *Os elances de backhaul ou serão por fibra ou por SDH frequencia licenciada*, o que deve ser feito é uma cruz estrela entre as frequencias licenciadas, assim, você usa o mesmo canal para mandar na mesma faixa que é sua na mesma reta e liga várias repetidoras, assim, entre o PTP seu na sua faixa, é sua mesmo, não terá problema nunca. Assim, link garantido, operação garantida.
> 
> *Pode fazer um teste que em 500 metros NÃO EXISTE INTERFERÊNCIA nem em 2.4GHz nem em 5.8GHz nem em frequencia alguma*, porque o sinal será tão forte que passará qualquer barreira (air congestionado).
> 
> O problema é querer conectar clientes além disso, nunca funcionará mesmo, o futuro, ou é faixa própria de operação, ou então MicroCélulas. Veja que voce pode montar uma rede de até 12 canais na mesma torre, sem problema algum, então, virtualmente da pra colocar 12 provedores em uma cidade usando 5.8GHZ, 3 provedores usando 2.4GHz, assim, cabem 15 provedores no final numa mesma cidade, se cada um somente usar o mesmo canal, assim, em MicroCélula, o futuro do Wireless esta garantido.
> ...


1 - tbm acredito que esse sera o futuro... fibra ou radio licenciado para backhaul e 5.x nos clientes.
2 - o duro é que com isso teremos que licenciar TODAS as torres.
3 - De qualquer forma, com micro celulas ou nao, devemos tomar cuidado com a potencia E.I.R.P... de nada adianta atender clientes ao no maximo 1km mas colocar 1 airgrid 23dbi com potencia em 20 dbm... alem de gerarmos interferencia em nos mesmo (potencia muito alta) ainda iremos prejudicar terceiros.

----------


## anarquista

nesse caso com tantas " Microcélulas" Espalhadas pela cidade, nem seria preciso " Kits" nos Clientes, bastaria o equipamento indoor com uma boa sensibilidade e pronto, pq imagine só a quantidade de reflexão que haverá, ficaria muito parecido com sistemas de telefônica celular, sem falar que obviamente a Anatel iria mudar algumas caracteristicas da SCM.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> nesse caso com tantas " Microcélulas" Espalhadas pela cidade, nem seria preciso " Kits" nos Clientes, bastaria o equipamento indoor com uma boa sensibilidade e pronto, pq imagine só a quantidade de reflexão que haverá, ficaria muito parecido com sistemas de telefônica celular, sem falar que obviamente a Anatel iria mudar algumas caracteristicas da SCM.


 nao exatamente amigo
potencia, potencia nao é tudo.
mesmo com microcelulas para atender 1km, teriamos que pensar na potencia.
uma antena de 16 dbi por exemplo, nao precisaria mais que 10 dbm de potencia configurado no radio para esses 1km (chuto que 7 dbm de potencia configurado no radio seria o suficiente).

em todo caso, redes 5.x sao mais senssiveis que 2.4
precisam de visada para funcionar bem.

o intuito desse topico, é concientizar sobre o uso do 5.x e suas faixas.
cada qual tem uma exigencia.
mas, o mais importante é... nao precisa de potencia alta, isso gera interferencia em vc mesmo...
- experimente ligar uma caixa de som no ultimo e encoste o ouvido na caixa de som, vc conseguira escutar a musica perfeitamente bem? é assim que funciona o wireless, se houver muitos clientes com potencia alta, o AP nao vai conseguir escutar eles direito, aumentando a latencia, perca de pacotes.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Na frequencia 5 GHz existem 256 Mhz em 5.4 (11 canais sem sobreposicao se considerar o tamanho do canal em 20 Mhz, e o dobro de canais se usar V ou H) e 128 MHz do 5.8 (5 canais sem sobreposicao) que podemos usar.
_*Nao estou considerando o uso do 5.1 ao 5.3, devido a essa faixa somente poder ser usada internamente e com potencia mais baixa que o do 5.4._

Ou seja, um total de *384* Mhz contra 64 MHz do 2.4... 6x mais faixa de frequencia/canal disponivel para uso em 5.x outdoor do que em 2.4...
Fora que o 5.x nao sofre interferencia de: Baba eletronica, forno microondas, telefone sem fio, radios residenciais, etc.

Entao pergunto, por que esta ruim trabalhar nessa frequencia em alguns locais?
R: por que muitos que se dizem tecnico nao estao respeitam o limite de potencia, acham que é chegar la, colocar uma airgrid de 27 dBi e configurar o AP com a potencia no ultimo (23 dBm) o que daria um total (e.i.r.p) de 50 DB muito acima do permitido no 5.x....

no link a seguir vcs poderao calcular qual seria o e.i.r.p do conjunto (ganho antena, potencia do transmissor, percas do cabo se existirem)
Radiolabs - Wifi Range Calculator

aconselho a usarem.
potencia alta demais nao prejudica somente a terceiros ou ao seu concorrente.
o sinal nao escolhe a quem vai prejudicar... e acaba prejudicando vc mesmo.
compare o "Radio AP, Radio Cliente e sinal wireless" a uma "caixa de som, seu ouvido e uma musica"... experimente aumentar o volume do som ao maximo e encoste seu ouvido na caixa de som...
como vc vai se sentir?
vai conseguir ouvir algo?

do mesmo jeito é o wireless.
se vc aumenta a potencia no maximo, seu AP acaba ficando saturado de potencia e acaba nao trabalhando direito... e com isso, vc é prejudicado por vc mesmo.

e muitos locais que se dizem estar ruim para trabalhar em 5.x, pode ser por que o proprio tecnico esteja fazendo algo errado.

----------


## filzek

> nesse caso com tantas " Microcélulas" Espalhadas pela cidade, nem seria preciso " Kits" nos Clientes, bastaria o equipamento indoor com uma boa sensibilidade e pronto, pq imagine só a quantidade de reflexão que haverá, ficaria muito parecido com sistemas de telefônica celular, sem falar que obviamente a Anatel iria mudar algumas caracteristicas da SCM.


Amigo a potência ja esta limitada em tudo, veja a RFC 506, que regulamenta isso, e então compreenderá. A Anatel não mudará mais nada, na realidade, ela ja sabe que não da pra trabalhar em competição com as "OPERADORAS" em 2.4 ou 5.8ghz, tudo ja esta congestionado mesmo há muito tempo, só 5.8ghz que ainda sobra um pouco de espaço.

MicroCélula é a solução final, não tem o que fazer, não tem aonde correr, ou faz, ou será comido por quem fizer.

Se meter fibra num ring optico, ai amigo, da pra entregar 20mbps pro cliente final sem dor de cabeça.

O negócio vai ser ter um excelente backhaul e a uma excelente terminação, que no caso do Wireless é MicroCélulas e no cabeada é a FTTH (fibra na casa)

abraços

Erick

----------


## jodrix

Blz amigo Filzek, tenho interresse em microcelulas mas me ocorre uma duvida, e se alguem (concorrente) montar uma outra microcelula bem perto da sua o que acontece???

----------


## filzek

Bom, 

Devemos entender um principio básico.

Se for 2.4GHz haverá a possibilidade de uso de:

3 Canais por Setor sendo Horizontal e Vertical, assim, em cada setor é possível ter até 6 radios em uso.

Quando em projeto, as MicroCélulas são avaliadas antes da instalação, assim, de modo a nunca cruzar no determinado setor a mesma Polaridade e Canal em Uso.

O Provedor que implementar a tecnologia da MicroCélula, apenas deverá atentar a isso, veja que nenhum concorrente irá usar dinheiro para quebrar a si mesmo, pelo contrário, ele irá querer que o negócio funcione e que funcione muito bem, correto?

Na pior da hipótese, em uso concomitante, no uso de Rede N, hapenas haverá o compartilhamento do Espectro, assim, a banda será ostensivamente usada pelas duas partes, se estiver usando conforme a norma para as MicroCelulas em N Greenmode.

Se estiver sendo usada em A/B/G, ai o problema é diferente, quem estiver usando N puro causará um dano ao outro. Pois a transmissão em N puro não tem ACK e é como se fosse uma rajada de metralhadora no ar, assim, o TX do provedor concorrente será quase que matado. 

Então ao usar as MicroCélulas, se teu concorrente estiver em A/B/G você passará por cima dele. 

No Caso do A/B/G o que acontecerá é que sua banda cairá drasticamente e poderá haver um enorme aumento na latencia da rede.

Abraços

Erick

----------


## jodrix

Amigo filzek,obrigado pelo esclarecimento, como sempre muito atencioso, agora surgiu outra duvida, que creio que aqui muitos tem ... a tecnologia N usa quais polaridades, até ler esse tópico sempre achei que fosse circular, ou seja H e V mas pelo principio da microcelula podemos ter N tanto em H quanto em V, me corrija se estiver errado .

----------


## filzek

> Amigo filzek,obrigado pelo esclarecimento, como sempre muito atencioso, agora surgiu outra duvida, que creio que aqui muitos tem ... a tecnologia N usa quais polaridades, até ler esse tópico sempre achei que fosse circular, ou seja H e V mas pelo principio da microcelula podemos ter N tanto em H quanto em V, me corrija se estiver errado .


Ola querido, bom, temos que entender polaridade circular primeiro que é um abstrato do H x V somados e divididos. Isso quer dizer que ela pode ser Circular Esquerda ou Circular Direita, como se fosse uma mola. (aqui tem alguma coisa sobre isso ANTENA DE POLARIZA)

No N temos os drafts que foram as previas antes da tão sonhada regulamentação que nunca chega, então, hoje estamos em draft 4, que é o famoso tira de canhão nuclear, hehe, ele chega até 4x4 que da 600mbps.

O que ocorre não é a polarização e sim o canal utilizado.

Há diversos sistemas de rede N, podendo ser?

1T1R
1T2R
2T2R
2T3R
3T3R
3T4R
4T4R

T = Transmissor
R = Receptor

Cada transmissor pode mandar 150mbps.
Cada transmissor pode receber 150mbps.

Isso em 40mhz usando dois canais paralelos.

No sistema 1T1R são usados até 40mhz que são dois canais transmitindo ao mesmo tempo, não na mesma frequencia, vamos dizer 1 canal em 2412 e outro em 2442.

O controle dos canais são chamados Alto ou Baixo, isso quer dizer que ou usa um canal acima do primeiro transmissor ou abaixo.

Então quem manda é o primeiro canal escolhido.

A polarização das antenas quem manda é o cliente ou o fabricante do produto.

Más vale lembrar que:

1T1R = Apenas 1 antena
1T2R = Pode ser apenas 1 antena ou duas antenas.
2T2R = Duas Antenas obrigatório
2T3T pra cima = obrigatório 3 antenas ou mais

A Krazer escolheu primeiro utilizar 1T1R = 150mbps nos seus produtos por dois fatores, economizar banda aerea primeiramente, e por não haver necessidade de mutilar o ar para mais banda, se 1T1R pode suprir toda necessidade dos clientes chegando até 20mbps real tcp para o usuário wireless via CPE em casa, pra que mais do que isso???

No 1T1R = apenas 1 antena = apenas 1 polaridade

No caso do 2T2R = é o obrigatorio duas antenas, porém, para viabilizar os projetos, as antenas são feitas em "dual polarity" ou seja, duas antenas em uma, onde há dois alimentadores, um na horizontal e um na vertical. Usar Circular não rola, porque você mata duas polaridades em um único canal, ai torna-se burrice fazer isso, o melhor ainda é usar antena de dupla polarização. 

A Krazer esta lançando este mês o rádio em 300Mbps 2T2R em 5.8GHz, ele ja esta homologado junto com o 150mbps 1T1R.

No projeto de 300Mbps usamos 2T3R, duas transmitindo e 3 Recebendo, porém a recepção em 3 Antenas é usada para aumentar o ganho de recpção do transmissor, assim, funciona mais longe ouvindo melhor o sinal.

Nos testes de bancada da pra estrupiar 170mbps TCP/IP real usando duas portas de rede.

Se usar somente uma porta de rede limitará a 98mbps TCP/IP real, o que é bom pra karamba.

O Custo da CPE 300mbps será de R$ 189.90, o legal é que por software da pra habilitar o modo "backward compatibility" retro compatibilidade com as redes 2.4GHz, assim, você pode comprar uma CPE destas para usar em 2.4GHz e quando mudar a rede para 5.8GHz só desabilitar essa opção no firmware, o problema é que as antenas de 18dbi em 5.8ghz apenas dão 10dbi em 2.4GHz, mesmo sendo 3 antenas o ganho fica em 10dbi mesmo. Resultado final é de +ou- 40% a mais de sinal em 5.8GHz se comparado com a 1T1R, e em 2.4GHz fica uns 40% abaixo da nossa antena de 20dbi, a vantagem é a sensibilidade do transmissor que chega a -89 a -102 em 2.4ghz.

Se quiserem comprar unitário para testar eu libero a compra, esse valor é para apenas compra de distribuidor, aproveitem a vantagem e teste.

Para Link PTP até 3km fica show de bola a CPE Soft Dual 5.8 300Mbps.

Abraços



Erick MacDonald Filzek 
International Business Manager - CEO SSI 
All Earth Comercio de Eletronicos LTDA & USAImport Importacao e Exportacao LTDA 
Brazil Brunch Office 
Skype: FILZEK 
MSN: [email protected] 
Email: [email protected]; [email protected]
Pabx: (19) 3256-5557 / 0800-891-2232
Cell: (19) 7804-6741 
Radio ID Nextel: 55*7*77635 
WiMacMax – Making the Path – Wireless Leader Technology 
Krazer – Why Make it Simple if We Can Make It Power Full – Think Smart Play Crazy with Krazer!

----------


## 1929

Amigo Filzek, relendo os post, observei uma situação que pode complicar a implantação de uma micro célula em N.
Segundo voce disse, se eu estiver em N, vai derrubar todo mundo em B/G na redondeza, inclusive algum pop meu em b/g.
Como proceder então para fazer uma transição suave, já que não dá para desligar todo mundo e esperar pela substituição dos equipamentos nos clientes destes setores ao redor da torre.

----------


## filzek

> Amigo Filzek, relendo os post, observei uma situação que pode complicar a implantação de uma micro célula em N.
> Segundo voce disse, se eu estiver em N, vai derrubar todo mundo em B/G na redondeza, inclusive algum pop meu em b/g.
> Como proceder então para fazer uma transição suave, já que não dá para desligar todo mundo e esperar pela substituição dos equipamentos nos clientes destes setores ao redor da torre.


Sem problemas, basta voce desabilitar o modo nativo N (greenfield) e habilitar o tkip/ack, e sem problemas, mas, não vai aproveitar 100% do modo N nativo draft 3.0.

Ai pode ir migrando as celulas em N puro e os cliente também, assim, não tem prejuizo algum!

Erick

----------


## 1929

> Sem problemas, basta voce desabilitar o modo nativo N (greenfield) e habilitar o tkip/ack, e sem problemas, mas, não vai aproveitar 100% do modo N nativo draft 3.0.
> 
> Ai pode ir migrando as celulas em N puro e os cliente também, assim, não tem prejuizo algum!
> 
> Erick


Ah! era como eu imaginava.
Estava dia desses conversando com o Jodrix sobre esta transição. 
Não tinhamos certeza disso.
Assim fica muito mais tranquilo e transparente.

----------


## croko

Como e bom ver que tem gente que se preocupa realmente com a tecnologia Wireless..

tiro meu conhecimento de quem ja sabe e continua estudando pra saber mais ainda..

por isso nao falo bobeira em forum sem almenos saber do que se trata...

Mto bom o post divia ser fixo.. sera a unica salvação a união....



Júlio César

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Sabemos que a faixa 2.4 ja foi e ainda é muito utilizada.
> Alem de sofrer interferencia externa (babá eletronica, forno microondas, telefone sem fio), ainda sofrem a interferencia de outros AP 2.4.. e para piorar, muitos nao respeitam as exigencias da faixa (limite de potencia), o que tem tornado impossivel trabalhar nessa faixa.
> 
> Sendo que ultimamente vemos falar sobre o PNBL, mais banda para os clientes, menor latencia, etc...
> com a UBNT, vimos esses equipamentos ficarem mais baratos, mais acessiveis... 
> 
> Encontramos facilmente equipamentos nessa faixa com antenas apartir de 10 dbi... ate 23 dbi ou mais.
> e com isso veio a febre do uso da faixa 5GHz.... e varias e varias redes 5GHz vem surgindo e alguns sem se preocupar com as exigencias da faixa.
> - enlace na faixa 5.1
> ...



Bom, vou falar um pouco do que eu vejo diariamente pelas consultorias prestadas a diversas empresas.
O Cenário é preocupante sim, devendo ser tratado com o maior cuidado como já comentaram os colegas acima.
O que eu consigo ver é que temos uso "excessivo" e mal uso de rádios que tem tecnologia diferenciada da 2.4ghz antiga.
Digo isso porque? Em 90% das minhas consultorias , o que mais faço é BAIXAR POTÊNCIA dos Rádios . Incrivel não é mesmo? Rádios que conectavam mal passam a ter CCQ de 100% e transmitir no máximo seus pacotes.
Isso é milagre alguns pensam, outros dizem que não pode ser...etc.etc..
Mas somente quem conhece RF de verdade, entenderá o que eu estou tentando mostrar a muito tempo. Potência em excesso e rádios mal configurados, não levam a nada...aliás levam aos caos!

Portanto meus amigos, vamos sim conscientizar a todos aqui no Fórum, que é um belo canal de conhecimento, que 5GHZ é faixa pra profissional, não para amadores. Provedores podem e devem crescer muito mais , se usarem a frequência corretamente. 
Se fossemos montar graficamente , um espectro de RF nas grandes capitais, a Imagem seria perturbadora!!!
Teles usando equipamentos de 1watt 5watts ou mais , empresas usando 30dbm 35dbm, etc.... falo isso pois conheço bastante a área de RF amigos, e me preocupo com o futuro sim.
Por isso se torna cada dia mais necessário um bom profissional nos projetos a serem desenvolvidos, profissional que se preocupe com a qualidade e não com o "alcance" da rede.
Se tivermos 50% desses profissionais habilitados e bem treinados, já teremos um ótimo cenário daqui pra frente.
Projeto, execução e acompanhamento! esse é o segredo do Provedor que funciona e do que não funciona.
A nossa saúde depende dos nossos atos...assim como o nosso negócio também. portanto, sejamos 
inteligentes, e rápidos na escolha das melhores soluções.
Grande Abraço a todos e parabens pelo tópico.

----------


## tecnologic

eu trabalho em 2.4 ghz numa are poluída e não tenho problemas conheço amigos que também trabalham e não tem problemas é o modo que você trabalha

----------


## chipseven

esse topico é ótimo, eu que estou migrando minha rede p 5ghz vai me ajudar muito... boa iniciativa..

----------


## Gosulator

Quais equipamentos no mercado atualmente trabalham com esse protocolo N ?

Se um concorrente meu montar uma estação dele toda em N, perto de uma minha trabalhando com, digamos, nanos M5; vai me ferrar?

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Pessoal, achei este tópico realmente muito interessante e útil, mas fiquei com uma dúvida.

No caso de 5.8 Ghz, p/ fechar ponto a ponto o limite EIRP é 36 dBm, mas num dos meus ponto a ponto por exemplo eu uso uma OIW 33 dBi c/ um cartão XR5 que tem potência máxima de 28 dBm (600mW). Pois bem, se estou usando uma antena de 33 dBi e o limite é 36dBm então eu só poderia usar 3dBm de potência no cartão XR5? Ou seja 2mW.
Meu ponto a ponto certamente não fecharia.

É assim mesmo que funciona, ou fiz algum cálculo errado ou interpretei errado?

Agradeço quem puder ajudar.


Obrigado!

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Pessoal, achei este tópico realmente muito interessante e útil, mas fiquei com uma dúvida.
> 
> No caso de 5.8 Ghz, p/ fechar ponto a ponto o limite EIRP é 36 dBm, mas num dos meus ponto a ponto por exemplo eu uso uma OIW 33 dBi c/ um cartão XR5 que tem potência máxima de 28 dBm (600mW). Pois bem, se estou usando uma antena de 33 dBi e o limite é 36dBm então eu só poderia usar 3dBm de potência no cartão XR5? Ou seja 2mW.
> Meu ponto a ponto certamente não fecharia.
> 
> É assim mesmo que funciona, ou fiz algum cálculo errado ou interpretei errado?
> 
> Agradeço quem puder ajudar.
> 
> ...


em 5.8
Para ponto a ponto voce pode usar Antenas de QUALQUER GANHO, mas a potencia do transmissor nao pode ultrpassar *1 Watt* (30 dBm).
ou seja, tramissor no maximo 30dBm
ja a antena pode ser de 23dBi, 33dBi... ate de 50dBi (se achar alguem que venda e seja homologada)

Ja para ponto multi ponto, a soma total (Antena+Transmissor) nao pode ultrapassar 36 dBm

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Amigo, obrigado pela resposta. Entendi !

Mas então para ponto a ponto não existe EIRP máximo ?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Amigo, obrigado pela resposta. Entendi !
> 
> Mas então para ponto a ponto não existe EIRP máximo ?


Nao, somente limite do transmissor

Por isso eu disse que o 5.8 é bom para ponto a ponto
e o 5.4 para ponto multi ponto (clientes)

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Nao, somente limite do transmissor
> 
> Por isso eu disse que o 5.8 é bom para ponto a ponto
> e o 5.4 para ponto multi ponto (clientes)


Entendi amigo. Mto bom mesmo para ptp.

Agora somente mais uma questão. Existe alguma restrição para uso das faixas de 5Mhz, 10Mhz, 20Mhz e 40Mhz. Posso usar 40Mhz quando eu achar que devo ou tem alguma norma?


Obrigado novamente!

----------


## esouza20

tambem tenho essa duvida ai amigo

----------


## rbribeiro

Andrio boa noite, tenho uma curiosidade, pode me responder espero que sim rsrsr.

Conhece algum equipamento em 5.4 homologado pela Anatel, ou algum equipamento que possa usar dentro da especificações sem problemas alem do Motorola Canopy, agradeço seus sábios conselhos...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Andrio boa noite, tenho uma curiosidade, pode me responder espero que sim rsrsr.
> 
> Conhece algum equipamento em 5.4 homologado pela Anatel, ou algum equipamento que possa usar dentro da especificações sem problemas alem do Motorola Canopy, agradeço seus sábios conselhos...


equipamentos da ubiquiti?
eles estao sendo homologados para 5.8 e 5.4
mas tem que configurar corretamente... cuidar com a potencia e o DFS

----------


## rbribeiro

Obrigado Andrio, estou pensando em migrar minha rede e ou estruturar uma nova e suas sabias palavras nos dois tópicos que li, me fez refletir muito, agora estou decidido em usar 5.4 para os clientes, antes estava pensando no Canopy, mas o valor é um absurdo, para você ter uma ideia queria montar com os Canopy, uma estrutura para 200 clientes, com Canopys de suporte de 1 mega mais a ERB completa, porem o orçamento foi de R$198,000 (cento e noventa e oito mil reais) ai eu desisti é um valor muito alto de equipamento para deixar nos clientes a ERB em si não sai muito cara, sai cerca de R$20,000 reais por causa do software de gerenciamento, até é um valor razoável para qualidade, porem cada SM sai cerca de R$300,00, impossibilitando a aquisição.

----------


## tecnologic

olha amigo vc sabia que a frequencia 2.4ghz ele nunca foi e nunca sera para ser usada em externo ele foi projetada para area interna nos provedores que criamos essa mania de usar ele externa e deu no que deu kkk bom se da pra usar 2.4 ghz nos dias claro que dá só saber trabalhar com ela e com os equipamentos e com espectro do local

----------


## 1929

participei de um encontro patrocinado pela Elsys e o palestrante começou exatamente com este fato.
Disse ele, ".... não devia funcionar, mas por teimosia acaba funcionando..."

Estas frequencias não licenciadas não foram feitas para uso de provedores. Especialmente 2.4, mas o 5.8 também está sujeito a interferencias de outras fontes.
Mas como somos teimosos, fazemos com que dê certo.
Para tanto precisamos configurar corretamente. Muitos recursos estão disponíveis para contornar alguns dos problemas. ACK, RTS, Fragmentation, data rates, polarização, etc etc. Não tem como configurar todos os clientes de forma igual. O instalador precisa ter um bom conhecimento para adaptar a conexão a cada situação.

Outra coisa: interferencias. 
Normalmente colocamos a culpa das interferencias no concorrente. Mas a maioria das interferencias são nossas mesmo. Quem faz estudo de canalização para seus POPs? Quem cuida para que uma torre sua não interfira em outra torre sua? Foram alguns pontos levantados.
Sujeito compra um "superkithipermikrotizado" no Mercado Livre, onde normalmente a propaganda diz que já é enviado configurado. É só instalar e sair vendendo assinatura para clientes num raio de 10 a 15km. Este tipo de coisa é que tem estragado o nosso mercado.
Caramba, se o wifi foi feito basicamente para uso indoor e nós por insistencia conseguimos fazer alguma coisa outdoor, vem um cara dizer que vai atender 10km? Daí não dá mesmo.
Outdoor só vai com células pequenas.

Eu estou preocupado com a migração para 5.8. Em pouco tempo os mesmos problemas irão aparecer e serão piores. A única vantagem do 5.8 é ter mais canais disponíveis e por natureza permitir passar mais banda. Isso é verdade, mas o protocolo N em 2.4 pode contornar isso. 
Mas 5.8 é mais sensível a questão da visada. Em 2.4 com visada um pouco prejudicada ainda vai se arrastando. Em 5.8 não passa nada se tiver algo na zona de fresnel.
Por falar nisso, uma pergunta que ele fez: Quem faz estudo da zona de Fresnel? 

Quem ainda não participou destes encontros, quando tiver oportunidade, faça. A maioria do que é tratado, estamos cansados de saber, mas muitas vêzes, uma frase dita lá já vale a presença.
Sem falar nas amizades que fazemos.

----------


## rbribeiro

É tudo verdade o mal do nosso pais é que sempre tem uns querendo ser melhor do que os outros, um exemplo é aqui perto enquanto eu uso na torre 300mw, tem um camarada aqui próximo que ta usando 2 amplificadores de 2W e duas omnis uma do lado da outra, ja tentei conversar com o nocego mas não tem geito..

----------


## 1929

Anatel nele.
Faz denúncia e pede para a Anatel pedir um laudo radiométrico.

----------


## rbribeiro

Esse é um próximo passo, porem se eu sair derrubando, uns "4" que conheço por aqui não teria estrutura para suportar os prováveis clientes que entrariam, estou aqui aguardando meu novo link está ativo, mas assim que também eu estiver aqui tudo a 100%, isso com certeza será feito, obrigado pela atenção amigo..

----------


## filzek

Fala ai Galera, pelo jeito as coisas so estao piorando par ao lado dos provedores.

Gente se acalmem, em breve nao sera mais preciso se descabelar.

A solucao final sera ir para N puro, todos os provedores coexistirao e compartilharao a mesma BANDA (mhz) de uso do AR, so isso e mais nada.

Os radios antigos e ultrapassados ABG ja morreram, com funeral e tudo na ultima computex (maior feira de tecnologia de redes sem fio do mundo que ocorre todo ano em taiwan, berco da tecnologia mundial de redes sem fio), assim, o que existe agora somente eh o N puro com a novidade do BEAMFORMING, isso mesmo, ele chegou DEFINITIVAMENTE via HARDWARE, sem engenhocas de SOFTWARE, a ralink foi a primeira companhia a disponibilizar o recurso oficialmente em sua linha top de chipset RT3883 e a Krazer ja tem o produto pronto e a pronta entrega para as torres, isso quer dizer o seguinte, a linha de fresnel absoluta em 5GHz ja nao eh tanto assim necessaria, por incrivel que pareca, porem, claro que nao eh tao obstruida assim, a vantagem eh que o sistema feito pela krazer tanto funciona em 5GHz quanto em 2.4GHZ assim, pode-se montar dois sistemas e atender aos dois tipos de solucao.

O Desafio Krazer em 2.4GHz ou 5GHz vale para todos os provedores, nos enviamos apos um dialogo formal, cadastro e um contrato o equipamento TOP de linha para voce SUSBSTITUIR sua torre poluida, isso mesmo, pode ser BEM POLUIDA, e colocamos a nossa no LOCAL, e fazemos a comparacao FINAL, e voces podem verificar o resultado final, assim, ele pode ser divulgado aqui no forum INDIVIDUALMENTE e voces podem conhecer o real RESULTADO de usara Tecnologia Krazer na torre, nao vinda da Krazer, mas Vinda diretamente do CLIENTE,

O 1929 e TODOS deste topico querem colocar uma dessas em 2.4 e outra em 5.8GHz em substituicao de uma de suas torres com mais clientes??? 

Aguardo contato de voces:

DataSheets e Fotos:
MicroCélula:
5.8Ghz Alta Performance
http://www.usaimport.com.br/datashee...-%2030Mbps.pdf

2.4GHz Alta Performance - Ralink
KR-WAP2150N-HP 150Mbps 40Mbps Full Duplex TCP-IP Garantidos - Usada na MicroCelula e CPE BGN HP 1000mW
http://www.usaimport.com.br/datasheet/KR-WAP2150N-HP.pdf

BeamForming 3T3R Krazer Extrema Performance - KR-WAP5450N-A-EP
http://www.usaimport.com.br/datashee...x%20TCP-IP.pdf

A foto da solução pronta do BeamForming na Caixa de Duro Alumínio eu postarei amanha pois as fotos ficaram no servidor interno da empresa.

O Nivel de sinal/Rx das placas ficam entre -89dbm a -98dbm, o que é EXTREMAMENTE sensível!!!

Suporta DFS, TPC, BeamForming, Agregation, STBC, Pure Mimo GreenField, Draft 4.0.

Veja no nosso catálogo as placas e CPE, na página Final tem o Invólucro de Duro Alumínio que são montadas o Equipamento de Extrema Performance.http://www.usaimport.com.br/catalogo2011.pdf
http://static2.under-linux.com/attac...1000mw-box.jpg

Temos a certeza de sempre OUVIR o cliente e de RESOLVER o problema do mesmo, nunca queremos nenhum cliente sem o problema resolvido. Quanto ao 0800 realmente a Telefonica ainda nao resolveu como tambem ainda nao resolveu o DDR.


*Erick MacDonald Filzek**Skype: FILZEK* 
*MSN:* [email protected]
*Email:* [email protected]*;* [email protected]
*Pabx: (19) 19-3256-5557 - Finalmente FUNCIONANDO* *Radio ID Nextel: 55*7*77635*

----------


## AndrioPJ

1 - ubnt nao suporta 4 mil pps sem perca de performace, quanto mais 20 mil.... uehsuehs

2 - Em um radio com processamento de 680 Mhz (para menos), acho bem dificil 40 mil pps (é UDP ou TCP?).... nem mesmo solucoes de frequencia licenciada, na qual o par do radio custa mais de R$ 10 mil, dificilmente chegam a tanto...

3 - 8 Radio na Torre, Operando proximos (tanto em geografia, como em canais/frequencia)... sem nenhuma blindagem (Randome Shield)... pode ter certeza que estara gerando interferencia em voce mesmo... ja pensou em fabricar esses equipamentos com randome shield (blidangem)?

----------


## filzek

> 1 - ubnt nao suporta 4 mil pps sem perca de performace, quanto mais 20 mil.... uehsuehs
> 
> 2 - Em um radio com processamento de 680 Mhz (para menos), acho bem dificil 40 mil pps (é UDP ou TCP?).... nem mesmo solucoes de frequencia licenciada, na qual o par do radio custa mais de R$ 10 mil, dificilmente chegam a tanto...
> 
> 3 - 8 Radio na Torre, Operando proximos (tanto em geografia, como em canais/frequencia)... sem nenhuma blindagem (Randome Shield)... pode ter certeza que estara gerando interferencia em voce mesmo... ja pensou em fabricar esses equipamentos com randome shield (blidangem)?


Fala Adriano, Beleza!

1) UBTN suporta desde que os pacotes sejam agregados, porém, não é a realidade da internet, então, ai voce descobre que o chipset AR7240 é um lixo e não tem o que fazer, a não ser quando lancarem com AR7242 que é gigabit, ai suporta 20mil pacotes sem dar pau mesmo e chega ate 60 mil pps. Agora teste real cada provedor vai descobrir que UBNT não é tão bom quanto o pessoal pensa que é...

2) Os radios novos ou pelo menos de arquitetura dedicada com nat helper e bridge connector, são os fabricados para alta demanda de pacote e fragmentação, isso foi criado pela Ralink, então, não espere encontrar nada semelhante na plataforma Atheros, veja que eles estão prometendo algo para os proximos chipsets o que ainda não ocorreu, enquanto isso a Ralink que dominava o mundo antes e perdeu mercado para atheros, esta retomando o mercado com o antigo porém extremamente rápido e funcional chipset N draft 3.0 RT2880, isso mesmo, um chipset de 2007 que mantem o poder até hoje com excelente custo x benefício e capacidade de 40 mil pacotes por segundo sem problema algum. Ai é que são elas, a hora de por a prova isso, o que estamos falando é bem isso, substituir para ver a diferença e descobrir que UBNT já era literalmente. Hoje a Qualcomm comprou a Atheros e quase metade da Ralink, sabe por que? só por causa da tecnologia BeamForming e de NAT/BRIDGE em velocidade por hardware da Ralink, isso mesmo, imagina o porque? Porque rádios de 10 mil dolares perdem para radios de R$ 1000,00 hoje. A Plataforma top de Linha RT3883 que lançamos suporta 400 Mil pacotes, tem chipset Vitesse dedicado Gigabit com agregacao nativa de pacotes e formacao, isso quer dizer que passa MUITO, MUITO Mbps e MUITO MUITO pacotes, são os mesmos chipsets usados nos mega roteadores cisco, nortel, huawei e por ai afora, com super capacidade de processamento e controles, assim, tudo automatico, faz milagres mesmo, e além disso o chipset de cpu/radio da Ralink RT3883 tem a ultima palavra de processador integrado 500 MHz MIPS74Kc extremamente RAPIDO e alem disso vem com o tao sonhado BEAMFORMING por hardware que faz uma DIFERENCA tremenda, isso tudo, é possivel alcancar mais de 400Mbps UDP e 284Mbps TCP/IP continuamente com latencia de 1 a 7ms continuamente. Porém, tudo isso rodando com 3 Antenas, ja usando apenas 2 Antenas é possível atingir 184Mbps CONTINUAMENTE em TCP/IP na mesma latencia, ai ja detona os rockets!!! 

Para quem quer fazer o teste enviamos Duas unidades para ligar uma de cada lado em comodato com contrato de compra com o teste do funcionamento, para tirar Rocket e ou Mikrotik e usar nossa solução no PTP, pode ser 2.4GHz ou 5.8GHz, desde que o link tenha sinal melhor que -65dbm ta excelente para por em pratica ele!

3) Nas MicroCelulas as Antenas possuem o refletor blindando a emissão frente costas, a caixa de ABS possui o fundo com desenho para reverberação de sinal, assim, na reflexão o sinal só vai para frente. Em 5.8GHz há 8 Canais livres para por a torre 100% livre de interferencia de poluciao própria. Em 2.4Ghz Usa-se o conceito de Spiral com troca de polarização e frequência ao redor, assim, um setor não fica de costas com o outro na mesma frequência. Ou seja, o sistem ja ta blindado. 

Foram vendidas mais de 300 MicroCelulas, isso quer dizer mais de 2400 setores rodando a solucao Krazer tanto em 2.4GHz quanto em 5.8GHz, assim, o pessoal que esta usando ta gostando demais, não só pelo sinal como também pela performance.

Fora as MicroCelulas o negócio agora é a solucão de ExtremaPerformance e ExtremaBanda que é a KR-WAP5450N-A-EP que é baseada no chipset Vitesse + RT3883 BeamForming, esta solução é TOTALMENTE blindada em DuroAlumínio, não sobrando nem recebendo interferência alguma, e o preço é matador, R$ 1000,00 cada uma, R$ 2000,00 o par!
Tipo Assim: http://static2.under-linux.com/attac...1000mw-box.jpg

Como disse antes:
Para quem quer fazer o teste enviamos Duas unidades para ligar uma de cada lado em comodato com contrato de compra com o teste do funcionamento, para tirar Rocket e ou Mikrotik e usar nossa solução no PTP, pode ser 2.4GHz ou 5.8GHz, desde que o link tenha sinal melhor que -65dbm ta excelente para por em pratica ele!

O Teste tambem pode englobar quem quer substituir uma torre em funcionamento pela solucao, daí enviamos ela com 3 Omnis, seja 2.4GHz ou 5.8GHz, o Beamforming detona de uma maneira desumana, aumentando mais de 30% o resultado.

É Questão de alguém do post e do forum com provedor grande ou com muitos usuarios pelo menos em uma torre e que seja de boa reputação e de conhecimento do forum, e estamos dipostos a colocar o equipamento no FOGO para vocês verem o poder e potêncial dele!!!

*Erick MacDonald Filzek**Skype: FILZEK* 
*MSN:* [email protected]
*Email:* [email protected]*;* [email protected]
*Pabx: (19) 19-3256-5557 - Finalmente FUNCIONANDO* *Radio ID Nextel: 55*7*77635*

----------


## AndrioPJ

fiquei surpreso, desconhecia esse chipset.
porem, ainda acho o processamento extremamente baixo para suportar tanta banda.

De qualquer forma, esse topico é referente a faixa 5Ghz e as exigencias de cada canal.
nao importa se é A ou N ou Qualquer um outro... se usar a faixa 5Ghz estara sujeito aos meus limites.
te aconselho a abrir um novo topico para fazer sua propaganda e/ou discutir sobre esse chipset?!?!!!

----------


## rbribeiro

Boa também não conhecia esses Chipsets, e parece em ser realmente uma boa solução, e agora Rocket ou Krazer, rsrsr vamos abrir um tópico para discutir isso..

Adnrio, quanto ao processamento ao meu ver de leigo não seria tão baixo desde que bem direcionado para essa função, o que eu acho o ruim dos equipamento dos mercado é que normalmente o firmware, é customizado pra gerenciar muitas funções que acabam em muitos casos nem sendo usados, imagina só um Juniper da vida ou até mesmo os Cisco, os processadores não são tão top porem o OS é desenvolvido e muito bem pensado para a função que o router desempenhar, para mim um critério que alem de ter um bom processador é ter memoria, nada adianta um i7 com 512 de memoria rodando o WinVista, então é um conjunto onde muito pecam..

----------


## filzek

O Que vocês não entenderam ainda é que tudo que é rede esta no HARDWARE agora, não mais no software, com isso a extrema performance, quem tiver pop em 5.8GHz e quiser testar a FOGO mandamos a solução para por realmente a prova o que a evolução do chipset fez.

Em relação a frequência, esse é o grande engano que esta acontecendo, 5GHz só tem problema de passar as barreiras, do resto, tudo perfeito.

Não estou sequestrando o topico, pelo contrario, a solução vem exatamente a resolver o PEDIDO DE SOCORRO de poluição e funcionamento do sistema de transmissão de wireless, assim como aconteceu com o 2.4GHz, que o pessoal ENCHEU de 802.11B em CCK MATANDO 22MHz de banda com lixo e sem capacidade de transmissão, isso sim foi a merda. E Estão fazendo a mesma coisa, entupindo o ambiente em 5GHz OFDM com 20MHZ em modo A, isso quer dizer perder toda a eficiência e continuar fazendo errado.

Quanto a Aeroporto e Radares, isso é em 5.4GHz, em 5.700 a 5825MHz sem problema algum.

Uma outra objeção a questão do Hardware okay, quando se faz um rádio não tem como CONTEMPLAR 1000MHz de Banda com Perfeição, ou você FERRA TUDO, por isso, os rádios são TUNADOS corretamente em uma determinada faixa ISM, baixa, média ou alta. Isso acontece também com as antenas.

Hoje não se deve usar TORRES com extrema distancia de cobertura, isso é PASSADO, deve-se usar o conceito de MicroCélulas, com excelente taxa de dados e funcionamento.

Quer ver um excelente resultado, pegar uma REGIÃO ENTUPIDA de 2.4GHz e usar o novo sistema RT3883 em 2.4GHz com BeamForming, pode substituir sua torre com Mikrotik ou Ubiquit e ver o real resultado, se não vai diminuir a latencia para menos de 10ms, e aumentar muito a transmissao de banda, mesmo em 802.11 B, G ou N.

Ja em 5.8GHz, se você leu o PDF a performance do chipset RT3883 se o radio for excelentemente desenhado, pode passar MUITA banda mesmo em 1T1R. Assim, o que deve ser feito é ELIMINAR o uso de 802.11 A e passar a usar 802.11 N puro. 

Salvamos não só o ESPECTRO como também a QUALIDADE de todo o sistema WiFi e Provedores de Internet.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Em relação a frequência, esse é o grande engano que esta acontecendo, 5GHz só tem problema de passar as barreiras, do resto, tudo perfeito.
> 
> Não estou sequestrando o topico, pelo contrario, a solução vem exatamente a resolver o PEDIDO DE SOCORRO de poluição e funcionamento do sistema de transmissão de wireless, assim como aconteceu com o 2.4GHz, que o pessoal ENCHEU de 802.11B em CCK MATANDO 22MHz de banda com lixo e sem capacidade de transmissão, isso sim foi a merda. E Estão fazendo a mesma coisa, entupindo o ambiente em 5GHz OFDM com 20MHZ em modo A, isso quer dizer perder toda a eficiência e continuar fazendo errado.
> 
> Quanto a Aeroporto e Radares, isso é em 5.4GHz, em 5.700 a 5825MHz sem problema algum.
> 
> Uma outra objeção a questão do Hardware okay, quando se faz um rádio não tem como CONTEMPLAR 1000MHz de Banda com Perfeição, ou você FERRA TUDO, por isso, os rádios são TUNADOS corretamente em uma determinada faixa ISM, baixa, média ou alta. Isso acontece também com as antenas.
> 
> Hoje não se deve usar TORRES com extrema distancia de cobertura, isso é PASSADO, deve-se usar o conceito de MicroCélulas, com excelente taxa de dados e funcionamento.
> ...


*5.8* (de 5725 a 5750 mhz) temos miseros *5 canais em 20 mhz* ou *2 canais em 40 mhz*
sua solucao é apresentada como fazendo o uso de 8 equipamentos, logo, 8 canais.
me diga, como faremos isso sem gerar interferencia em nos mesmos?
_alem do mais, se usarmos a faixa 5.8 para atender clientes, o que iremos usar para fechar nossos enlaces_?

Querendo ou nao, teremos que fazer o uso da faixa 5.4
ai entra outro(s) (2) problema(s).

*EIRP*
independente de ser para base pequena OU nao.... as exigencias de cada Faixa devem ser seguidas.
Acontece que muitos (que se dizem) tecnicos mal sabem o que é IERP, quanto mais calcular ele.
Ai pegam esses Equipamentos e colocam na potencia maxima [de 1000 mW] e ainda ligam em uma antena de 15 dBi ou mais... 
final da estoria, o cara esta emitindo 45000 mW
ou seja, 45x mais do que o permitido no 5.4 ou 11x mais do que o permitido no 5.8.

*Quantidade de canais disponiveis*
Voce diz que devemos usar 40 mhz... que em 20 mhz nao presta.
Eu sou contra o uso de 40 mhz para atender cliente (a menos que seja EXTREMAMENTE necessario)
vou te dizer o por que
Somando todos canais disponiveis para uso outdoor na Frequencia 5 Ghz, *temos 11 canais na Faixa 5.4* e *5 canais na Faixa 5.8*... total de 16 canais, isso considerando seu uso *em 20 mhz*.
Se considerar o uso em 40 mhz, temos miseros 8 canais disponiveis (no total, 5.4 + 5.8).
Se usarmos esses 8 canais para atender clientes (sua solucao por exemplo) iremos bater de frente com a falta de canais para fecharmos nossos enlaces e/ou levantar outras torres sem que geremos interferencia em nos mesmos.

em 2.4 nem se fala.
Temos miseros 3 canais sem sobreposicao.
considerando que o N usa 2 antenas (geralmente uma em cada polarizacao), significa que podemos colocar apenas 3 AP na torre (isso se eles estiverem em 20 mhz).
Se usarmos 40 mhz (Fud3#$%^^u), podemos colocar 1 unico AP na torre... qualquer outro AP estara sujeito a estar gerando e sofrendo interferencia em voce mesmo.



PS: esse topico nao é para pedido de solucao de equipamentos, modulacao... que possa salvar a faixa 5 Ghz...
Esse topico tem por objetivo concientizar os tecnicos/administradores, para terem cuidado ao configurar seus equipamentos... dessa forma, evitando o mal uso dessa faixa.
sendo A, sendo N ou sendo qualquer um outro... devemos ter o cuidado com as exigencias de cada faixa de canal....

----------


## nosf

Fazer comercial em tópico é desespero...




> *5.8* (de 5725 a 5750 mhz) temos miseros *5 canais em 20 mhz* ou *2 canais em 40 mhz*
> sua solucao é apresentada como fazendo o uso de 8 equipamentos, logo, 8 canais.
> me diga, como faremos isso sem gerar interferencia em nos mesmos?
> _alem do mais, se usarmos a faixa 5.8 para atender clientes, o que iremos usar para fechar nossos enlaces_?
> 
> Querendo ou nao, teremos que fazer o uso da faixa 5.4
> ai entra outro(s) (2) problema(s).
> 
> *EIRP*
> ...

----------


## filzek

putz, achei que estava ajudando ao apresentar ao pessoal do forum novas tecnologia que influenciam diretamente ao resultado e uso da faixa em 5GHz vai direto ao assunto, UM PEDIDO DE SOCORRO, não adianta pedir SOCORRE, se ao enviarmos um NOVO REMÉDIO, o doente se RECUSA a usar um NOVO REMÉDIO, assim, aquele que esta querendo AJUDAR passa a ser o novo vilão.

A Proposta é simples, que venha uma pedrada do PIOR cenário, do PIOR local, em 5GHz que esta em uso, aquele que já esta dificil de USAR, e então agente aplica o remédio e como GRUPO DE ESTUDO avaliamos se o remédio foi EFICAZ ou NÃO, o que acham? 

Assim, o que chamam de propaganda passa a ser REMÉDIO e PREVENÇÃO ao problema!

Lembro que quando fomos um dos primeiros a encher o mercado com Ubiquiti acreditávamos piamente que seria uma solução PERFEITA, porém, nunca chegou a ser, é boa e funcional, porém, não foi PERFEITA como esperavamos, assim, é necessário AGRADECER ao Adriano (*mascaraapj*) pela iniciativa de PREVENIR quaisquer FALHAS na implementação dessa "nova" Frequência pelos provedores, de modo a usa-la corretamente.

Assim, sendo, uma delas é ABANDONAR o modo A e usar somente N, minimizar as células em MicroCélulas, e cobrir todos os 360 graus com pelo menos 8 setores de 45 graus direcionalmente, limitando assim, POTÊNCIA e SOBRECARREGAMENTO do ESPECTRO, por isso, a Krazer criou as MicroCélulas de forma prática.

Ficamos nisso ai por enquanto, acredito que seria legal na página Inicial, se for possivel, fazer um Guide-book-Advice, com os conselhos sobre o que fazer e o que não fazer para salvar a frequência dos 5GHz, e que os testes e progressões sejam atualizados constantemente após aferidos os resultados.

Abraços

Erick

----------


## AndrioPJ

1 - meu nome é ANDRIO, nao ADRIANO.

2 - Quando abri o topico foi com o objetivo de exclarecer sobre as exigencias (Regulamento) de cada faixa na frequencia 5 Ghz.

3 - Concordo que migrando de A para N podemos ter um alivio, mas nao muda o Fato das exigencias da Faixa... De nada adianta mudarmos de Padrao (A/N) mas continuar fazendo mal uso, nao respeitar as exigencias da faixa... vai virar a mesma Zorra.

4 - considerando os fatos acima, digo novamente:
Esse topico nao é para pedido de solucao de equipamentos, padrao a ser usado, etc... que possa salvar a faixa 5 Ghz... Esse topico tem por objetivo concientizar os tecnicos/administradores, para terem cuidado ao configurar seus equipamentos... dessa forma, evitando o mal uso dessa faixa.

5 - Se o objetivo da Krazer era limitar potencia e sobrecarregamento de espectro... pergunto:
- por que cargas d`agua a krazer desenvolveu um equipamento com 1000mw real? Muita potencia, concorda?
- por que usar 8 AP em 40 mhz na torre? teremos um uso maior de canal/frequencia, sobrecarregando o espectro, concorda?.

----------


## filzek

Fala Andrio!

Ops, foi mal ai cara, peço desculpas!!! Quanto ao nome, vi agora, que meu notebook esta corrigindo automatico o texto, e ele mudava o nome, sorry.

Vou elaborar depois alguns textos sobre a optimização do uso do 5GHz e te mando particularmente para você apreciar, pois é preciso tomarmos algumas medidas para ENSINAR o povão de modo Geral.

Erick

----------


## rbribeiro

Erick uma pergunta, vamos ter algum protocolo de roteamento, nessas PCB, afinal ter oito rádios em uma torre vai dar trabalhão de gerenciar todos, imagina só quem tem muitas torres e resolver migrar para sua solução? Como ficar monitorando se um deles parou de funcionar antes do telefone tocar...

Abcs.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Fala Andrio!
> 
> Ops, foi mal ai cara, peço desculpas!!! Quanto ao nome, vi agora, que meu notebook esta corrigindo automatico o texto, e ele mudava o nome, sorry.
> 
> Vou elaborar depois alguns textos sobre a optimização do uso do 5GHz e te mando particularmente para você apreciar, pois é preciso tomarmos algumas medidas para ENSINAR o povão de modo Geral.
> 
> Erick


Eric,
Acho que voce ainda nao entendeu...
Meu intuito com esse topico nao é otimizacao de uso da Frequencia 5Ghz... muito buscar novas tecnologias... mas sim exclarecer sobre as exigencias de cada faixa de canal da Frequencia 5 Ghz.

Muitos administradores/tecnicos compram equipamentos nessa frequencia e nao tem conhecimento de quais canais podem ser usados Outdoor, muito menos qual o limite de potencia NAQUELE canal...
Seu mal uso, alem de gerar interferencia nele mesmo, em terceiros... ainda pode interferir em radar (militar, aeronautico, etc...), ja pensou eles batendo na sua porta por que voce esta interferindo neles?

independente de qual equipamento seja usado
independente de qual padrao seja usado (A, N, ou qualquer outra sopinha de letrinha)
Devemos respeitar as exigencias da faixa.... isso é, se voce nao quiser ter problemas maiores.

PS: de qualquer forma, me envia esse material.
Dependendo do caso, se for interessante, abro um outro topico para discurtimos o assunto.

----------


## filzek

> Erick uma pergunta, vamos ter algum protocolo de roteamento, nessas PCB, afinal ter oito rádios em uma torre vai dar trabalhão de gerenciar todos, imagina só quem tem muitas torres e resolver migrar para sua solução? Como ficar monitorando se um deles parou de funcionar antes do telefone tocar...
> 
> Abcs.


Ultima resposta neste posto sobre "off" do topico.
sim, vai ter duas formas de gerenciamento em breve, SNMP e em breve um gerenciamento completo de provedor, isso mesmo, com administraçao de enlaces, camadas, transporte, links ptp, base e clientes, de modo a salientar e optimizar toda a rede, claro, que tudo sera 100% gerenciavel, o planejamento da estrutura ja esta pronto, basta agora iniciar a programacao dos mesmos, isso ira requerer certo tempo. 

Voltarei de férias de 1 semana na proxima segunda, na terca-feira, irei recrutar 3 programadores C e ASP.NET na Unicamp, para esse projeto, a nossa preferência será de 1 programador que irá fazer doutorado em software e nao esteja trabalhando, e 2 programadores a nivel de mestrado.
Como a programacao ira envolver a integracao de hardwares diferentes, e de equipamentos diferentes, tudo devera ser portado ou entao criada as tals MIBs para o funcionamento junto de nossa plataforma de gerenciamento.

Veja que manejar 8 APs ou 200 APs nao é tao complicado assim, hoje, basicamente voce pode criar alarmes via teste de ping direto ao AP, caso nao obtenha resposta sabera que a o tal equipamento esta fora do AR. Esse é basico.

----------


## rbribeiro

Básico pode até ser, útil não. Para isso terei que ter mais uma ferramenta na rede monitorando, coisa que dentro de um protocolo/router, eu já tenho, hoje minha rede está praticamente toda segmentada, e quase toda automatizada, agora pense bem, ficar com 200 equipamentos na rede gerando trafego de ICMP sem necessidade, imagina só um server de cinco em cinco minutos disparando um trafego desnecessário na rede, me desculpe mas realmente para uma rede de baixo trafego e poucas rotas, isso básico..




> Veja que manejar 8 APs ou 200 APs nao é tao complicado assim, hoje, basicamente voce pode criar alarmes via teste de ping direto ao AP, caso nao obtenha resposta sabera que a o tal equipamento esta fora do AR. Esse é basico.

----------


## filzek

> Básico pode até ser, útil não. Para isso terei que ter mais uma ferramenta na rede monitorando, coisa que dentro de um protocolo/router, eu já tenho, hoje minha rede está praticamente toda segmentada, e quase toda automatizada, agora pense bem, ficar com 200 equipamentos na rede gerando trafego de ICMP sem necessidade, imagina só um server de cinco em cinco minutos disparando um trafego desnecessário na rede, me desculpe mas realmente para uma rede de baixo trafego e poucas rotas, isso básico..


Diga exatamente o que voce deseja que o equipamento tenha, a forma que deseja usar, ou qual equipamento e tecnologia usa hoje, e podemos ver se eh possivel implementar no firmware do mesmo.

----------


## rbribeiro

Hoje tenho na rede routers 3com routers Cisco, e Mikrotik, todos se falam por OSPF, porem a grande desvantagem é o consumo de processamento, que o protocolo consome, se as PCB pudesse ao menos ser alimentadas pelas tabelas OSPF, e mandar Hello's de sua existência, já seria muito útil..

----------


## filzek

OSPF é facil implementar, sem problema algum, coisa simples mesmo, porém, não vejo ganho, uma vez que você tem que usar um switch para ligar os 8 Setores da MicroCélulas, o que temos sugerido é algo bem mais completo, usar um RB493G sendo 8 portas para os AP e 1 para o Link PTP, usando OSFP, MPLS, BGP e MESH quando o caso, assim, você não usa processamento de rádio tendo 40 mil pacotes por setor, limpos, e a MK que é um excelente routerbox, fazendo o roteamento das células, por isso que recomendamos esse casamento de tecnologia. Mikrotik é excelente para roteamento.

Pelos testes realizados a melhor forma ou e partir a rede em VLAN por torre, ou por roteamento de IPs por torre (REDE 100% roteada = MPLS tambem), assim, você consegue tirar 100% dos equipamentos.

Veja que usar o processamento para tabelas, não justifica no final, porque uma RB493G sai por volta de 400 a 600 reais, assim, vocë que investiu R$ 2100 numa MicroCelula, coloca apenas mais 600 reais, vamos dizer R$ 2700,00 mais um sistema de Nobreak 300 reais, total R$ 3000,00 (tres mil reais) e tem 8 Setores rodando perfeitamente, podendo ter Mesh, MPLS, BGP, OSFP, e muito mais, certo...

Abracos

Erick

----------


## rbribeiro

Ok depois entro em contato, para trocarmos algumas ideias...

----------


## AndrioPJ

Ta ai um problema no mal uso da frequencia 5 Ghz.
e quem pagou o pato foi a UBNT.
pelo que parece a FCC suspendeu a homologacao de equipamentos para essa faixa devido aos inumeros episodios de interferencia em radares metereologicos de uso aeronautico.

inclusive, sob exigencias da FCC (A ANATEL dos EUA), a ubnt foi forcada a fixar o "Country Code" para Canada ou EUA nos equipamentos comercializados na America do Norte.

Important fcc related announcement for usa customers - Ubiquiti Networks Forum
FCC Cites WISP for Illegal UBNT Rocket 5 Operation - Wireless Service Providers | DSLReports Forums

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Muito bom amigo,nunca tinha restado a atenção nesses canais fora da faixa 57XX-58XX.
Valeu

----------


## filzek

No Brasil o pau nesta faixa ja estara para acontecer, entre 5.4 a 5.7.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> No Brasil o pau nesta faixa ja estara para acontecer, entre 5.4 a 5.7.


concordo plenamente.
se nao tomarem cuidado, logo logo a Anatel comeca a negar ou supender homologacao de equipamentos nessa faixa...
ai quero so ver como vai fazer para fechar enlace e atender clientes em miseros 5 canal da faixa 5.8 (5725 a 5850)

----------


## 1929

Por isso que continuo com 2.4 e já dando planos de 512 com 1.5M de burst. É só beleza.
E isso ainda sem N. Imagina então em N.

Não é tanta interferencia assim não. A maior parte das interferencias são os próprios provedores interferindo em si mesmo.
Com micro células dá para fugir da maioria delas.
Vamos instalar cliente novo? tem que estudar o site survey. Nem sempre o SSID que chega mais forte é o melhor.

----------


## filzek

> Por isso que continuo com 2.4 e já dando planos de 512 com 1.5M de burst. É só beleza.
> E isso ainda sem N. Imagina então em N.
> 
> Não é tanta interferencia assim não. A maior parte das interferencias são os próprios provedores interferindo em si mesmo.
> Com micro células dá para fugir da maioria delas.
> Vamos instalar cliente novo? tem que estudar o site survey. Nem sempre o SSID que chega mais forte é o melhor.


Quer colocar alguns setores com 3T3R em substituição do 2.4GHz para Teste? posso mandar 1 setor para você ver e avaliar, ta afim?

Erick

----------


## 1929

> Quer colocar alguns setores com 3T3R em substituição do 2.4GHz para Teste? posso mandar 1 setor para você ver e avaliar, ta afim?
> 
> Erick


Erick, o que está me segurando é utilizar 8 equipamentos para os 360º
Não terei clientes suficientes em cada torre para consumir tudo que o equipamento pode dar.
Além disso, o que já tenho instalado nos clientes terá que ficar por algum tempo ainda . Está tudo em pol horizontal. Preciso pensar na compatibilidade inicial.
Também resolver a questão da polarização e cobertura omini sem encarecer cada célula.

Mas o depoimento do Jhonny deu água na boca. Tenho que admitir que ele tem cacife para dar crédito ao que escreveu.

----------


## jmathayde

> Erick, o que está me segurando é utilizar 8 equipamentos para os 360º
> Não terei clientes suficientes em cada torre para consumir tudo que o equipamento pode dar.
> Além disso, o que já tenho instalado nos clientes terá que ficar por algum tempo ainda . Está tudo em pol horizontal. Preciso pensar na compatibilidade inicial.
> Também resolver a questão da polarização e cobertura omini sem encarecer cada célula.
> 
> Mas o depoimento do Jhonny deu água na boca. Tenho que admitir que ele tem cacife para dar crédito ao que escreveu.


Caro 1929 mais ou menos isso que estou pensando , fico so namorando o N e enchendo o saco do vendedor da krazer , toda semana dou uma namorada nos preços da solução , mais o grande X pra min tb é colocar 8 Antenas e ainda ter que trocar os equipamentos dos clientes.

----------


## filzek

> Erick, o que está me segurando é utilizar 8 equipamentos para os 360º
> Não terei clientes suficientes em cada torre para consumir tudo que o equipamento pode dar.
> Além disso, o que já tenho instalado nos clientes terá que ficar por algum tempo ainda . Está tudo em pol horizontal. Preciso pensar na compatibilidade inicial.
> Também resolver a questão da polarização e cobertura omini sem encarecer cada célula.
> 
> Mas o depoimento do Jhonny deu água na boca. Tenho que admitir que ele tem cacife para dar crédito ao que escreveu.


As opcoes no momento são as seguintes:

OPCAO: 
1) 3 Setores os Inves de 8 Setores, usando apenas 3 Antenas Setoriais 120 graus em 2x2
2) Usar 3 x Omni da Pluton Horizontal
3) Montar apenas 1 Setor de 45 graus e sentir a performance ou 1 Setor com Omni em Vertical e colocar novos clientes.

Dificil mais funcional para o inicio.

----------


## jmathayde

Era mais ou menos isso que eu estava pensando em colocar pelo menos 1 setorial 2x2 ,mais fiquei com duvidas se iria funcionar .


Entao colocar uma setorial e um rb com um r52hn da certo ? assim fica mais facil de começar a implantar .

----------


## filzek

Entao, depende o que voce quer fazer, porque o problema nas RBs ainda fica na capacidade de pacote e de dados, por isso, tem que avaliar.

Funciona sim, mas, veja que tem que ver o que voce quer fazer, que são as polaridades de uso, normalmente o provedor usa só uma polaridade, ai voce nao tera beneficio de usar dual polaridades, por isso, tem que realmente ver isso.

Erick

----------


## Jadir

Olá a todos. Montei uma repetidora nova, toda em 5.8 usando equipamentos da série M5 da Ubiquiti (há fotos da infra-estrutura nos meus álbuns). São dois conjuntos BaseStation de 20dbi + Rocket M5.

Comecei usando a "regra tradicional": canais na faixa de 5825 à 5850, largura de canal de 20Mhz e potência em 15dbm (32mw).
O resultado foi catastrófico. Sinal baixo, ruído elevado, problema de latência e baixo tráfego aos assinantes. 

Experimentei mudar TOTALMENTE a regra. Arrisquei a seguinte combinação: canais da faixa 5.4 (5500 à 5700, com Coutry Code em BRAZIL, nos Rockets), largura de canal de 10Mhz e potência de saída nos APs em 7dbm (5mw). Mantive a EIRP máxima dentro da legislação, 27dbm.

Em um primeiro momento imaginei que ia ficar uma desgraça, mas o resultado foi totalmente o contrário. Consegui ótimo nível de sinal, cobertura mais homogênea em toda a área de atuação, redução drástica no nível de ruído e aumento no tráfego aos assinantes. Estou conseguindo passar 20Mb máximos individualmente para cada assinante, nestas configurações. 

As minhas conclusões definitivas: 

- sobre potências, quanto menor melhor
- sobre a largura do canal, quanto maior mais banda passa mas em compensação maior também é a "área de exposição" a ruídos (externos ou não)
- preocupar-se com ruído é mais importante que preocupar-se com nível de sinal
- quanto maior o MCS (rate) possível de ser utilizado na série M5, melhor vai ser a capacidade e qualidade do Airmax

Detalhes: 

- Essa torre recém foi instalada (menos de uma semana), e por esse motivo há poucos assinantes para referência; 
- Não estou usando criptografia de dados, talvez por isso o tráfego elevado mesmo usando 10Mhz de largura de banda

Em anexo imagens tirados dos equipamentos da torre e dos clientes. Espero que apreciem!

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Olá a todos. Montei uma repetidora nova, toda em 5.8 usando equipamentos da série M5 da Ubiquiti (há fotos da infra-estrutura nos meus álbuns). São dois conjuntos BaseStation de 20dbi + Rocket M5.
> 
> Comecei usando a "regra tradicional": canais na faixa de 5825 à 5850, largura de canal de 20Mhz e potência em 15dbm (32mw).
> O resultado foi catastrófico. Sinal baixo, ruído elevado, problema de latência e baixo tráfego aos assinantes. 
> 
> Experimentei mudar TOTALMENTE a regra. Arrisquei a seguinte combinação: canais da faixa 5.4 (5500 à 5700, com Coutry Code em BRAZIL, nos Rockets), largura de canal de 10Mhz e potência de saída nos APs em 7dbm (5mw). Mantive a EIRP máxima dentro da legislação, 27dbm.
> 
> Em um primeiro momento imaginei que ia ficar uma desgraça, mas o resultado foi totalmente o contrário. Consegui ótimo nível de sinal, cobertura mais homogênea em toda a área de atuação, redução drástica no nível de ruído e aumento no tráfego aos assinantes. Estou conseguindo passar 20Mb máximos individualmente para cada assinante, nestas configurações. 
> 
> ...


- de 20 mhz para 10 mhz, temos uma diferenca de uns 6 dBm de sinal.
- temos que nos preocupar com o SNR, diferenca entre o Sinal e o ruido... veja o resultado do Noise e subtraia com o Sinal recebido... o resultado tem que dar no minimo 25... o bom mesmo é de 30 para cima.
- considerando a faixa 5.4 e o uso com basestation 20 dbi, voce pode setar uns 8 dbm de potencia no transmissor... pois estaremos considerando 1 dbm de perda em algum lugar

----------


## filzek

Bom Dia,

10Mhz é bom mas vai te matar do mesmo jeito, o N não foi feito para isso e nunca será, será sempre 20mhz e 40mhz, então usar 10mhz é suicídio, pois, todos os seus concorrentes que usarem o mesmo canal vão te MATAR, isso é totalmente besteira e acabará te prejudicando e muito futuramente, quando voce colocar 30 usuários nessa basestation vai entender o que vai acontecer.

Outra coisa, o espaçamento de canais no brasil é 20mhz, usar menos também fere a regulamentação da Anatel, então, ta tudo errado, hehehe.

Erick

----------


## Jadir

> - de 20 mhz para 10 mhz, temos uma diferenca de uns 6 dBm de sinal.
> - temos que nos preocupar com o SNR, diferenca entre o Sinal e o ruido... veja o resultado do Noise e subtraia com o Sinal recebido... o resultado tem que dar no minimo 25... o bom mesmo é de 30 para cima.
> - considerando a faixa 5.4 e o uso com basestation 20 dbi, voce pode setar uns 8 dbm de potencia no transmissor... pois estaremos considerando 1 dbm de perda em algum lugar



- diferença de 6dbm para mais ou para menos?
- sobre SNR, a regra é simples: de nada adianta eu ter um sinal -65 e um noise -85; meu SNR será de 20db, o que eu considero terrível
- 27dbm é a potência EIRP máxima permitida, e eu prefiro não arriscar na interpretação das perdas baseada na opinião do fiscal da Anatel  :Proud:

----------


## filzek

Fiscal da anatel nao considera perda alguma, ele soma RADIO + ANTENA e pronto!

----------


## Jadir

Na teoria até o Brasil pagou a dívida externa...  :Proud: 

Que seja, Filzek. Porque vou setar 8dbm se 7dbm tá me atendendo bem? (meu funcionário disse que 5mw nem é potência, é só um suspiro de sinal,  :Laugh: )

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom Dia,
> 
> 10Mhz é bom mas vai te matar do mesmo jeito, o N não foi feito para isso e nunca será, será sempre 20mhz e 40mhz, então usar 10mhz é suicídio, pois, todos os seus concorrentes que usarem o mesmo canal vão te MATAR, isso é totalmente besteira e acabará te prejudicando e muito futuramente, quando voce colocar 30 usuários nessa basestation vai entender o que vai acontecer.
> 
> Outra coisa, o espaçamento de canais no brasil é 20mhz, usar menos também fere a regulamentação da Anatel, então, ta tudo errado, hehehe.
> 
> Erick


Desculpa Filzek
Mas acho que voce esta colocando a carroça na frente dos burros.
N foi feito para usar mais de 1 antena, nao tem relacao algum com o tamanho do espectro.
mas é logico que o uso do N (mais de uma antena) e ainda em 40 mhz... voce conseguira passar mais banda.
- Mas ate quando passar um maior trafego (uso em 40 mhz) é bom quando se sofre e gera mais interferencia?
- Mas ate quando passar um maior trafego (uso em 40 mhz) é bom quando se precisa de um sinal perfeito para se ter qualidade?
- Mas ate quando passar um maior trafego (uso em 40 mhz) é bom quando o radio nao aguenta muitos pacotes por segundo?



Outra coisa, estude melhor o regulamento...
pois o uso em 10 mhz nao fere o regulamento, desde que use a potencia EIRP dentro do permitido... mas vamos la, vou refrescar sua mente:ANEXO À RESOLUÇÃO No 365, DE 10 DE MAIO DE 2004
REGULAMENTO SOBRE EQUIPAMENTOS DE RADIOCOMUNICAÇÃO DE RADIAÇÃO RESTRITA
(..)
_Seção X
Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais
(..)
Art. 47. Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais, operando na faixa de radiofreqüências de 5470-5725 MHz, devem atender às seguintes condições:
(..)
III – O valor médio da densidade espectral de potência e.i.r.p. é limitado ao máximo de 50 mW/MHz._ 
Isso quer dizer que na faixa 5.4, se usar em 10 mhz... podera ter no maximo 500 mW de potencia.
isso corresponde a 27 dBm EIRP.
uma otima potencia para atender ate 2km no maximo.




> - diferença de 6dbm para mais ou para menos?
> - sobre SNR, a regra é simples: de nada adianta eu ter um sinal -65 e um noise -85; meu SNR será de 20db, o que eu considero terrível
> - 27dbm é a potência EIRP máxima permitida, e eu prefiro não arriscar na interpretação das perdas baseada na opinião do fiscal da Anatel


- se voce tem -65 de sinal em 20 mhz... podera ter ate -59 de sinal se usar 10 mhz.
- com relacao ao SNR é basicamente isso... para ter qualidade, o minimo tem que ser 25 db, aconselhavel 30...
- considerando o 5.4, considerando o uso em 10 mhz... sim, 27 dbm é a potencia maxima (EIRP) permitida... sabemos que EIRP é a soma da potencia do transmissor + antena - perda cabos e conectores... logo, voce pode facilmente considerar 1 dbm de perda em algum lugar... alem do mais, voce pode ficar ate 10% para cima que nao tera problema, ou seja... se o maximo é 27 dbm de potencia EIRP, +10% = 29,7 dbm.




> Fiscal da anatel nao considera perda alguma, ele soma RADIO + ANTENA e pronto!


infelizmente isso esta totalmente errado
ela faz a medicao na saida da antena... ou seja, ja houve toda a perda.
EIRP é a potência efetiva que sai da antena (potencia rádio - perdas(cabo,conector) + ganho da antena).
como nao temos o equipamento para calcular certinho, fazemos os calculos aproximado (por media)... somando a potencia do radio + ganho da antena - perda do cabo/conector.
ate 10% de diferenca nao temos problema.

----------


## 1929

Fico contente Jadir que tua experiencia tenha sido positiva.

O Jadir é um dos mais ferrenhos defensores de baixa potencia que já vi.
Ao estreitar a faixa para 10mhz a densidade espectral aumentou, o que reforça a idéia de baixar a potencia.
Além disso, com 10 irá absorver menos interferencias de frequencias laterais.

Menos interferencia e ruido, maior concentração de sinal na frequencia selecionada, maior relação sinal x ruído.
Este é o dado que devemos perseguir. Esta diferença quanto maior melhor. E é isso que está permitindo o Jadir alcançar o exito.

Filzek , eu não tenho experiencia para refutar sua afirmação de que ele terá problemas com o aumento do número de usuários. Mas também não creio que isso possa ocorrer.
Explica isso aí em mais detalhes.

----------


## filzek

o Andrio esta certo e correto em todas as aplicações e exposições feitas.

O que questiono é que nenhum concorrente ao lado vai usar 10/5Mhz porque isso no final será um tiro no pé, ao fechar o N em 10MHz a banda MCS não lincará mais que MCS 3, então a questão de latência e dados ficará bem restrita. 

Quero ver em 10MHz conseguir entregar 10Mbps para 20 clientes, não rola, não tem banda, não tem funcionamento.

Os 10/5Mhz do passado eram funcional sim, porém, hoje a questão é outra:

Com quem o seu provedor esta competindo???? (essa é a questão hoje)

Se for com as teles, literalmente fu..... porque eles vendem hoje de 20 a 100mbps, e você vai vender ou vai entregar quanto e como??? Tudo vai do tal do viés do negócio e da futura expensão da rede, quem atender, quanto vender, quanto cobrar e tal...

Por isso disse que esta fora a questão da Anatel, porque 20dBi + 7 dBm que é o Rocket+BaseStation que ele disse ja explodiu, quero ver funcionar com 7dBm de potência, isso pago pra ver, hehehe, sei que não funciona, mas tudo bem, vai funcionar com uns 14 a 17 dbm, ai ficará okay, ai, ja explodiu 20+17= 37dBm, podia só 27, explodiu em 10, cara isso é impossivel hoje. Quero ver rodar 20 clientes num setor com concorrentes em 10Mhz com BaseStation e potencia em 9dbm (vamos dar 2 dbm de colher de "xá" ai pro cabo e pig do basestation), uha, fica impossivel funcionar...

Erick

----------


## Jadir

Filzek, o que eu to notando desde que tu apareceu no Under-Linux com as propostas da Krazer é que tu tem por objetivo desmerecer todas as soluções de outros fabricantes. Não é queixume, implicância, nada disso. É realismo.

Imagino que vocês da Krazer façam das tripas coração para colocar no mercado o que há de melhor na tecnologia disponível atualmente. Mas o que me incomoda é essa tendência em depreciar outras marcas afim de elevar a "superioridade" da Krazer. Isso não é bacana, me desculpe.

Sobre a análise do cenário que eu expus: quando tu te refere que usando largura de canal de 10Mhz não fecharia link com rate maior que o MCS 3 tu te refere a uma comparação com largura em 20Mhz?? Porque se for isso lamento te afimar, mas esse MESMÍSSIMO teste que fiz HOJE em 20Mhz e 7dbm de potência me possibilitou usar o MCS 13. 

Só não consegui utilizar um rate maior justamente pela questão que o Andrio abordou anteriormente, da diferença de aproximadamente 6dbm de sinal utilizando-se 20Mhz na largura do canal. Como o sinal diminuiu consideravelmente eu não pude "puxar" um rate mais alto. De qualquer forma, passa 30Mb a "pau e corda", e comprometendo a latência.

Sobre a análise comercial: tu quer vender as microcélulas para que o provedor faça competição com as teles, vendendo 10Mb de link ao cliente final, sendo que mal consegue comprar links decentes para manter a empresa online? Sinceramente, se fosse realidade de todos concorrer vendendo 5, 6Mb ao usuário a um preço competitivo nem pensaria-se em microcélula, megacélula, hipercélula... Iria direto para uma HPNA ou FTTH, cabeando nos postes de energia da concessionária. 

Quer ser gente grande pra concorrer com os grandes? Então FAÇA como os grandes. Nem a Embratel que tem dinheiro de sobra pra gastar investe mais no tão sonhado Wimax... Onde aparece demanda e alto tráfego eles cabeam e tá acabado o problema.

Eu expus uma ideia para o cenário da grande maioria, a oferta de links de 500k, 1Mb e no máximo 2Mb ao usuário final. Não pretendo dimensionar algo que eu sei que não foi configurado pra isso para vender esses planos absurdos de 5, 10Mb. Obviamente que não serve pra isso. Nem link eu tenho pra vender 10Mb, e penso que a grande maioria também não tenha.

Se eu soubesse que ia rolar essa discussão besta sobre quem pode mais eu nem teria perdido tempo em postar. A minha ideia é e continua sendo a do exemplo de que SIM, é possível trabalhar bem usando baixa potência e sem ter que tomar conta de todo o espectro de canais (com 40Mhz) para poder oferecer planos decentes com velocidade para os assinantes.

Em tempo: Carlos é uma pessoa super gente boa que eu tive o enorme prazer em conhecer pessoalmente (porque já trocávamos ideias online há um bom tempo) no evento da Elsys aqui na minha cidade, Santa Maria. Quando recebo um elogio vindo de um cara bacana como ele me sinto realmente agraciado, pois sei que não é puxa-saquismo ou babação. Carlos, te agradeço de coração pela consideração.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> o Andrio esta certo e correto em todas as aplicações e exposições feitas.
> 
> O que questiono é que nenhum concorrente ao lado vai usar 10/5Mhz porque isso no final será um tiro no pé, ao fechar o N em 10MHz a banda MCS não lincará mais que MCS 3, então a questão de latência e dados ficará bem restrita. 
> 
> Quero ver em 10MHz conseguir entregar 10Mbps para 20 clientes, não rola, não tem banda, não tem funcionamento.
> 
> Os 10/5Mhz do passado eram funcional sim, porém, hoje a questão é outra:
> 
> Com quem o seu provedor esta competindo???? (essa é a questão hoje)
> ...


Dizer que em 10 Mhz e com 20 clientes nao vai funcionar é falar sem ter conhecimento.
Tenho em funcionamento uma base 5.x a mais de ano, ate entao era em 20 mhz, recentemente troquei para 10 mhz e tive uma melhora incrivel na rede... o sinal e o noise melhorou na base e nos clientes, o que me trouxe maior estabilidade.
eu diria ate que a latencia em 10 mhz ficou melhor que em 20 mhz...
antes eu tinha um ping variando muito, entre 2 a 5ms ate a central... em 10 mhz ele ficou mais estavel, entre 1 e 3ms.

Dizer que com 27 dBm de potencia eirp nao funciona é outra coisa que voce falou sem ter conhecimento.
Funciona muito bem ate 2km, tenho setor com 25 clientes e funcionando bem... sinal perfeito em todos os clientes.
alem do mais, muito me admira voce dizendo que nao funciona... senao me engano, sua solucao usa TODOS os canais da frequencia 5 Ghz, logo, é obrigado a seguir o regulamento... ou por acaso voce esta trabalhando ilegalmente?

sobre entregar maior banda
se fosse para competir literalmente com as teles, entregando 10, 20, 50 megas aos clientes.... eu prefiro lancar cabeamento do que investir em uma celula de 8 mil para no final atender 2km.
se colocar na ponta do lapis, sua solucao + torre + equipamentos para clientes... sai mais caro do que eu gastaria para cabear e atender a mesma quantidade de clientes com uma qualidade infinitamente melhor.

enfim... atualmente, entrego ate 2mb para os clientes e 10 mhz me atende perfeitamente bem.

----------


## filzek

Voces todos estão certos, não disse que não funcionaria, o que disse é que não funciona mais no cenário atual.

O que esta ocorrendo é que vocês mesmos irão se matar e depois dizer, ah, não tinha banda, não oferecia velocidade, não fui competitivo o suficiente.

Gente é claro que mais da metade dos provedores irão acabar, isso é fato, porque ao mesmo tempo que a banda cresce o preço cai, porém, nunca esta caindo na ponta, sempre no final, então a pergunta é como competir? (sem resposta até o momento pelo PNBL).

Sempre concordei com celulas pequenas, por isso após mais de um ano de pesquisa, e de tentativas, e apos a mum salvador 2010, cheguei a conclusão que não adianta querer ganhar o mundo, tem que ganhar as celulas, daí o termo aplicado MicroCelula, para poder cobrir distancias de até 2km raio, porém, perfeitamente até 800 metros raio com primazia, claro que isso vai variar de local pra local, e o provedor sempre irá extrapolar.

Hoje 5GHz esta sendo a Coqueluxe todo mundo poe, todo mundo usa, uma beleza, porém, nem sempre irá ser assim e sabemos, tudo vai depender do que será realmente feito pelos provedores.

A luta aqui do Andrio é PERFEITA, ADMIRAVEL e sou PACTUANTE com a causa proposta! 

O que questiono não é o provedor trabalhar direito, porém, trabalhar para crescer e sobreviver no meio da CONCORRENCIA e dos LOBOS, vamos dizer CONCO=PRovedores LEgalizados, LOBOS=Gatonets.

A poluicao do espectro afeta a todos, seja 5mhz, 10mhz, 20mhz ou 40mhz, o que muda é a intensidade de sinal na recepção do transmissor, isso muda muito, porque quanto menor, quer dizer maior, maior sinal e menor interferência, sim é FATO, porém, voce usando 10MHZ e um concorrente usando 20/40Mhz e mandando sinal na sua faixa ira USAR TODO O ESPECTRO e poluirá os seus MHz em uso, isso é FATO, daí seu sinal ficará PERFEITO e sua BANDA HORRIVEL, do que resolverá???

A briga hoje é ESPECTRO x TECNOLOGIA.

Não ADIANTA FICAR NO PASSADO, isso será SUICÍDIO ao provedor, sempre foi isso que MATOU a banda 2.4GHz, tudo porque a geracao 2000 falava, coloca B que ta tudo resolvido, então, mataram antecipadamente o G, e ele foi deixado de lado, agora tem gente que sonha ainda com 5GHz A ????? C'MON PPL, vamos la pessoal, acordem, o fato é que: 

A B G = MORTO = RIP (rest in peace) ENTERRADO!!!

O mundo é N PURO, esqueçam o passado, o que investiram, o dinheiro que passou, o que esta funcionando DEIXE FUNCIONANDO, porém, não invistam dinheiro erroneamente.

Para não dizer que só vendemos Krazer, vocês estão enganados, uma das empresas do Grupo, a All Earth é distribuidor da Mikrotik oficialmente e comercializa a linha toda de equipamentos, porque? Porque Mikrotik Rulez, é muito bom, e funciona muito bem. A USAImport a outra empresa do Grupo Krazer era Distribuidora Ubiquiti, porém, quem consegue comprar Ubiquiti Legalmente??? 99% do mercado Ubiquiti é Muamabagem, 60% do Mikrotik é Muambagem pura, então não é não defender, é comparar e dizer o que funciona e o que não funciona.

Ubiquiti é muito bom também, agora, cada produto tem sua limitação.

Veja que os produtos Mikrotik e Ubiquiti são excelentes certo, porém, a maior limitação esta no chipset e nos bugs dos radios usados, fora isso 100%. Ubiquiti para 20 clientes no setor, show de bola! para mais que isso, aff, ta morto amigo. Mikrotik para 40 clientes no setor mesma coisa. 

Veja, cada produto tem um uso correto, o que realmente passa, o que realmente funciona.

Quando coloco solução, pode ser de qualquer marca, quando coloco Marca é porque tem a questão da solução:

Exemplo:
Seu pop ira atender clientes com maximo de 2 mbps? tera menos que 100 clientes no PoP? Monte 4 Setores, e seja feliz! Pode usar Mikrotik ou Ubiquiti sem problema, porém, não espere entregar 5Mbps para cada um e ter latencia de rede de 3ms, isso virou sonho do provedor e não realidade.

As analogias que vemos dos provedores funcionando PERFEITAMENTE o trafego na torre não passa de 10Mpbs, ora, isso é brinquedo amigo, não é realidade, okay, muitos irão falar, olha eu ganho dinheiro e funciona, sim, funciona, mas, não funcionará mais, não mesmo, quero ver a concorrência chegar entregando 20Mbps, 50Mbps.

Veja que as páginas para carregamento o máximo que ja cheguei a carregar uma página foir 3.7Mbps, nunca consegui carregar uma página mais rapido do que isso, NUNCA, mesmo com link dedicado de 20Mbps???? e Porque? Simples, todo mundo limita o flow do serve web para um limite, fora o limite de saida do provedor e do link, assim, é baba vender MEGAS a vontade!

Na ultima pesquisa feita com 40 provedores, clientes da Krazer sobre a questão uso de Banda x USUARIO HEAVY (os fd... que ficam CHUPANDO o link).

Menos de 4% dos usuários são Heavy User constantes!

Ou seja, se você vender 500mbps de trafego cliente. a 1Mbps por cliente. Tera 20 clientes que CHUPAM 20Mbps quase que CONTINUAMENTE.

De uso de banda são 22 x 1. 

Ou seja, precisará de 23Mbps para o pico da rede, mais a banda para os Heavy Users, assim, 43Mbps full suportará seu provedor.

O preço médio do Mbps do provedor foi de R$ 300,00.

Ou seja, R$ 12900 para 43Mbps.

O Provedor cobrando a média de 69,90 por mbps = 69,90 * 500 = 34.950,00

Veja que sobra MUITA RECEITA amigo.

Por isso, que no final, se voce vender 20Mbps pro cliente a um custo de 109,00, ficará no lucro e muito, e quantos clientes irão pedir isso? TUDO DEPENDE DA CONCORRENCIA.

A questão do uso do ESPECTRO é importante para a EXISTENCIA de tudo que chama WISP, então, as teles não estão nem ai para NÓS provedores, ISSO É FATO! Sabe porque, eles riem de nós, de um jeito tão sarcástico que da até medo, parece o DIABO mesmo amigos, ja sentei na mesa com eles numa tarde, e o que disseram foi, olha, eles só ABREM mercado, porque quando a conta começa a fechar numa cidade, a gente vai e CABEIA e toma todos os clientes deles, satisfeitos ou insatisfeitos, e sabe o porque? Todos no final são amadores que não entenderam que esse jogo é para 6 Players, e os provedores (ELES) ainda não entenderam que se não UNIREM irão perder.

Ja perdemos, veja quantos MBPS vendidos pela NET e TELES teve em crescimento oficial pelo governo? TRIPLICOU! Falem uma coisa, quem teve TRIPLICAÇÃO NA REDE em 12 meses???? (isso na mesma região CABEADA), porque? simples, o que erá uma merda, passou a ficar bom, e o que era bom ficou Excelente!

Eu adoro Telefonica, meu speedy tem 4Mbps há 4 anos, e funciona PERFECT, nunca tive problemas, ja meus vizinhos ODEIAM e não tem escolha, permanecem porque mesmo sendo uma BOSTA o cabeamento metalico (pares da linha) que chegam até a casa deles, ainda é melhor e mais barato que os Provedores Sem FIO, isso comparando com grandes provedores como DESKTOP e CLICK.NET, então aonde fica a concorrência? Não fica, eles quase não tem essa concorrência perturbando eles.

Esse é o fatos hoje ESPECTRO, com a seguinte conclusão:

Precisarei eu entregar realmente algo entre 10 a 100Mbps para meu usuário em breve, qual solução usar que irá manter-se ativa e funcional? Qual ESPECTRO usar? Quanto de MHz dispor? Quanto de Ganho de Antena ter? Qual a distancia máxima a Cobrir?

Gente esse é o segredo, esse é o FATO.

Acho que alguém na MUM 2011 irá falar alguma coisa, não é possível não falarem nada lá e tudo ficar na miúda.

----------


## AndrioPJ

eita texto grande... kkkkkkkkkkkkkk

nao entendi o que quis dizer com:
*daí seu sinal ficará PERFEITO e sua BANDA HORRIVEL, do que resolverá???*

para ter uma ideia, tenho pop em 5.x a mais de ano... nessa torre tenho uns 100 clientes.
estava usando em 20 mhz, recentemente comecei a ter problema com interferencia (tambem dera, em 3 meses surgiu umas 3 torre 5.x ao redor, distancia de ate 3km).
os usuarios nao reclamaram, mas eu senti que tinha algo estranho....
mudei para 10 mhz e tudo melhorou... sinal, noise, SNR.
ou seja, mesmo com a interferencia... eu tenho qualidade e estabilidade.

o sinal nos clientes vao de -47 a -60, esta perfeito
ping muito estavel.

consigo passar uns 15mb em cada AP
sei que nao é muito, mas o suficiente para entregar ate 2mb para cada usuario... e nao é ha falta de banda... ela esta perfeita para o ambiente.

o dia que eu comecar a atender clientes com 5 a 10mb... darei inicio ao cabeamento.
por que?
vamos a um simples calculo:
torre 30 m = R$ 5 mil aproximadamente
equipamentos para a torre = 8 mil (solucao krazer)
100 kit cliente = no minimo uns R$ 14 mil
Total= 27 mil

ou seja, irei gastar 27 mil para atender 100 clientes e ainda nao terei qualidade... co ping sera maior que 1ms e o througput sera extremamente inferior que em uma rede cabeada...
sem contar que nos querendo ou nao... estaremos sucetivel a interferencia (mesmo que menor em N), logo, teremos os mesmos problemas de latencia.


enfim, de que adianta usar uma canalizacao grande (40 mhz) se é mais que precisamos?
meu conselho é que, senao precisa de tudo isso... reduza, pois sofrera menos... e seja feliz.
40 mhz somente para backbone e ainda assim, se realmente for necessario.... caso contrario, nem no backbone eu aconselho a usar.
PS: para ter uma ideia, meu enlace principal esta em 20 mhz..

----------


## filzek

Banda será o problema final de todos os provedores!

Cabear? só se teu provedor tiver uns 10 mil usuarios, do contrário, quero ver ter dinheiro para custear isso tudo, sem contar o custo de 15 reais por poste, o que inviabiliza qualquer negócio para o provedor, fora o investimento em conversores e etc.

Por isso que abrimos os testes para o setor das MicroCelulas em 3T3R para ver funcionando 50Mbps para cada cliente FACILMENTE, o que pode ser implementado em carater de via única de 100Mbps em multicast IGMP para entregar TV a CABO, o que nenhum provedor com 2Mbps consegue entregar, heheh...

É colocar a MicroCelular 3T3R e testar.

Erick

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Banda será o problema final de todos os provedores!
> 
> Cabear? só se teu provedor tiver uns 10 mil usuarios, do contrário, quero ver ter dinheiro para custear isso tudo, sem contar o custo de 15 reais por poste, o que inviabiliza qualquer negócio para o provedor, fora o investimento em conversores e etc.
> 
> Por isso que abrimos os testes para o setor das MicroCelulas em 3T3R para ver funcionando 50Mbps para cada cliente FACILMENTE, o que pode ser implementado em carater de via única de 100Mbps em multicast IGMP para entregar TV a CABO, o que nenhum provedor com 2Mbps consegue entregar, heheh...
> 
> É colocar a MicroCelular 3T3R e testar.
> 
> Erick


Filzek
sobre o cabeamento, nao é bem assim como voce fala.
se precisasse de 10 mil usuarios, nao existiria provedores com 1 mil ou 2 mil usuarios usando cabeamento.

comparando o investimento de sua solucao para atender 100 clientes com o cabeamento para atender 100 clientes...
o cabeamento sai bem mais barato, tem muitooo mais banda, passa infinitamente mais PPS (Pacotes Por Segundo), alem de ter uma menor manutencao.
o Joao esta iniciando suas pesquisas e esta inclinando para iniciar o cabeamento, ele poderia dar maiores relatos.

R$ 15,00 por poste? nao sao todas as regioes que sao esses valores.
Alem do mais, a Anatel e Aneel fecharam acordo para o novo valor pelos postes... irá variar entre R$ 2,30 a R$ 2,50. o que viabilizara mais ainda o cabeamento.

-----
por mais que voce diga que sua solucao passa 50 megas por cliente, nos sabemos que nao é bem assim.
por mais que a tecnologia N permita passar mais banda... ainda assim teremos a limitacao do processador... o que dificultara ter muitos clientes simultaneos com banda alta ou com varias requisicoes (PPS).

Alem do mais, do que adianta usar suas micro celulas, se a propria teoria usada/recomendada por voces nao deixa canal livre para que possamos fechar enlace com outro local ou levantar outra micro celular sem que seja necessario sobrepor um canal ja usado...
ou seja, PROVAVELMENTE iremos sofrer interferencia de nos mesmos...

----------


## filzek

Entao, concordo que usar todos os canais acabara com o espectro, sim, por isso nao sera tudo wireless, pode ate ser no começo, porém, o que estamos vendo é a "miscigenação" dos cabo com wireless, ou do licenciado com as torres. 

A nossa pratica consiste no seguinte, deixar 1 canal para os links ptp sempre nas torres, veja que voce tem varios canais livres, vamos lista-los, de forma a organizar a mente para trabalhar com 40MHz e ter 2 Canais livres (completos em 40Mhz) para uso de Link PTP sem ter interferencia propria ou de terceiros.

ATENTE APENAS PARA O NUMERO NA IMAGEM QUE REFERE-SE AOS SETORES ( 8 setores de 45 graus)



100
5500
Setor 1 40MHz H x H x H

104
5520
Setor 1 40MHz H x H x H

108
5540
Setor 2 40MHz H x H x H

112
5560
Setor 2 40MHz H x H x H

116
5580
Setor 3 40MHz H x H x H

120
5600
Setor 3 40MHz H x H x H

124
5620
Setor 4 40MHz H x H x H

128
5640
Setor 4 40MHz H x H x H

132
5660
Setor 5 40MHz H x H x H

136
5680
Setor 5 40MHz H x H x H

140
5700
Setor 6 40MHz H x H x H

149
5745
Setor 6 40MHz H x H x H

153
5765
Setor 7 40MHz H x H x H

157
5785
Setor 7 40MHz H x H x H

161
5805
Setor 8 40MHz H x H x H

165
5825
Setor 8 40MHz H x H x H



100
5500
Setor 1 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 3 40MHz H x H x H

104
5520
Setor 1 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 3 40MHz H x H x H

108
5540
Setor 2 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 4 40MHz H x H x H

112
5560
Setor 2 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 4 40MHz H x H x H

116
5580



120
5600



124
5620



128
5640



132
5660
Setor 5 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 7 40MHz H x H x H

136
5680
Setor 5 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 7 40MHz H x H x H

140
5700
Setor 6 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 8 40MHz H x H x H

149
5745
Setor 6 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 8 40MHz H x H x H

153
5765
 1 PTP 40MHz 


157
5785
 1 PTP 40MHz


161
5805
 2 PTP 40MHz


165
5825
 2 PTP 40MHz




100
5500



104
5520



108
5540



112
5560



116
5580



120
5600



124
5620
Setor 1 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 3 40MHz H x H x H

128
5640
Setor 1 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 3 40MHz H x H x H

132
5660
Setor 2 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 4 40MHz H x H x H

136
5680
Setor 2 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 4 40MHz H x H x H

140
5700
Setor 5 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 7 40MHz H x H x H

149
5745
Setor 5 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 7 40MHz H x H x H

153
5765
Setor 6 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 8 40MHz H x H x H

157
5785
Setor 6 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 8 40MHz H x H x H

161
5805
1 PTP 40MHz


165
5825
 1 PTP 40MHz




Jeito Mais Funcional e Isolado
100
5500




104
5520




108
5540




112
5560




116
5580




120
5600




124
5620




128
5640




132
5660




136
5680




140
5700
Setor 1 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 3 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 5 40MHz V x V x V

149
5745
Setor 1 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 3 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 5 40MHz V x V x V

153
5765
Setor 2 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 4 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 6 40MHz V x V x V

157
5785
Setor 2 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 4 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 6 40MHz V x V x V

161
5805
Setor 7 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 8 40MHz V x V x V


165
5825
Setor 7 40MHz H x H x H
Setor 8 40MHz V x V x V




Veja que você tem 8 posições onde os links ainda podem ser usados sem interferir no seu sinal, de forma a planejar a sua rede e deixar rotas entre as torres nas quais os setores nunca se cruzem um polaridade e frequência, sendo muito fácil coordenar isso na implementação de uma rede organizada.

Veja que há inúmeras maneiras de organizar isso, e deixar a rede funcional!

Sugerimos usar o ultimo modelo, onde não é necessário DFS/TPC, pois estão entrando inúmeros radares novos e centro de broadcast para radares, e usar os canais intermediários pode ser problema em algumas localidades.

Erick

----------


## AndrioPJ

1 - uma rede hibrida (wireless + cabo) fica extremamente caro... uma vez que tera que licenciar cada uma dessas estacoes (torre)

2 - em qualquer um dessas distruicoes de canal, voce ainda ira gerar interferencia em voce mesmo apartir do momento que voce fechar outro enlace e levantar outro pop... isso sem contar na interferencia absurda que ira sofrer dos concorrentes.
Para que isso nao ocorra e para que sobre canal... o bom seria voce intercalar as polarizacoes... um lado Vertical e o outro Horizontal.

3 - no ultimo modelo voce usou todos os canais 5.8 somente para atender clientes... tera problema dobrado quando precisar fechar outro enlace (principalmente se for distante) e levantar outro pop...

4 - usar os canais 5.4 nao é problema... desde que se respeite os limites de potencia... que ao meu ver, sao mais que suficiente para atender com qualidade ate 2km.

----
resumindo, usar 40 mhz passa sim mais banda, mas tambem gera e sofre mais com interferencia (o que te da uma instabilidade na qualidade do sinal)... alem de sofrer com a falta de canal quando precisar fechar outro enlace ou levantar outro pop...

se usar 40 mhz, querendo ou nao, voce vai acabar gerando interferencia em voce mesmo.

sei que sua intencao (filzek/krazer) era das melhores, ao criar essa solucao... 8 setor com 45 graus cada e usando 40 mhz.
45 graus permitiria direcionar todo o processamento do equipamento para uma pequena area, e o 40 mhz permitiria ter uma disponibilidade maior de banda.
mas na pratica, vai trazer problemas com sobreposicao de canais (falta de canal), interferencia gerada por nos mesmo, entre outros.
ai a solucao, pode torna-se o problema.


a ideia da micro celula se aplica melhor na area total de atendimento da estacao (torre)... nao na area de atendimento de cada setor (AP).
quanto mais AP na torre, mais interferencia eles mesmo geram, mesmo que em canais diferentes (ja analisou o espectro entre os AP? é coisa de doido), o que piora quando ha uma reutilizacao de canal.

Na minha opiniao, sua tecnologia seria melhor aproveitada aplicando-se a teoria de micro celulas (para atendimento de ate 1,5km), com 4 setor (AP)... no maximo 6 setor (AP).
com a micro celula, diminuimos a area de atuacao dessa Torre... o que nos da melhor qualidade de sinal, menor interferencia sofrida e maior disponibilidade de banda para os clientes dessa area.

veja, hoje uso a teoria de micro celulas para atendimento, no maximo 1,5km.
tenho uma torre com 6 setor (AP) em 10 mhz.
meu sinal é perfeito, vai de -47 a -60 (o mais distante)... o noise fica entre -89 ate -96, nisso tenho um OTIMO SNR.
uso 5.4a para atendimento e 5.8an para enlaces.

apesar do modo "A" usar apenas 1 antena e eu ainda usar em 10 mhz, ainda assim consigo atender tranquilamente cada cliente com ate 2mb.
penso em migrar para N (que usa 2 ou 3 antenas), logo, por usar uma maior quantidade de antena eu poderei ter uma disponibilidade maior de banda...
se com "A" que usa 1 antena eu consigo oferecer ate 2mb, com N eu creio que conseguirei chegar aos 4 ou 5mb.

em 5.xN em 10 mhz vai faltar banda para atender esses clientes com 5mb cada?
vejamos, com o conceito de micro celulas (ate 1,5km), considero uns 180 clientes (no maximo 200 clientes) mais que suficiente para essa area (1,5km).
180 clientes divididos em 6 setor, teria 30 clientes por setor.
acredito que mesmo usando 5.xN em 10 mhz, eu conseguiria atender tranquilamente 30 clientes por setor... pois nem todos estao online ao mesmo tempo e nem todos estao usando 100% da banda.

no final eu poderei oferecer planos de ate 5mb... nao irei sofrer com interferencia, terei uma OTIMA qualidade de sinal/SNR (é isso que importa), logo, uma menor latencia e maior estabilidade.

agora, se o caso é planos de 10, 20 mb... nao recomendo via Wireless.
pois ai teremos que aumentar o tamanho do canal, o que nos traria diversos problemas (falta de canal, maior interferencia gerada/sofrida).
alem do mais, ainda teriamos problema com PPS (pacotes por segundo).

----------


## silviomaraujo

O fato é o seguinte como os provedores de radio utilizam hoje a frenquencia de 5,8 para conectorizar uma torre a outra e como a tendencia é distribuir nessa faixa de frequencia tambem para os clientes, em pouco tempo será o pandemonio total!

----------


## 1929

Eu tenho a mesma opinião.
Acho até que decretaram a morte do 2.4 antecipadamente.
Pode ver se tem saido homologação das novas tecnologias em 2.4. Muito pouco.
Os distribuidores analisando a procura do mercado, tem concentrado homologações em 5.8

Às vezes vejo gente reclamando que tem interferencia, mas pergunto: tentaram sair delas mudando polarização, estudando se não é autointerferência. A tendência é logo colocar a culpa no concorrente, no telefone sem fio, etc etc.

Tem um vídeo do Luciano da Computech no Youtube que ele fala sobre isso. Tem gente se matando sozinho. Não resta dúvida que tem muito roteador interno instalado por aí. E normalmente quem configura é o funcionario da lojinha que vendeu. Não tem o mínimo de conhecimento e deixa o maldito roteador na potência máxima. 
Aqui no scaneamento aparece muito disso, mas mesmo assim ainda dá para escapar deles.

----------


## Jadir

Andrio e demais, vocês que entendem mais de legislação que eu por favor esclareçam uma dúvida.

Na Resolução n° 506, seção 10 cita-se: 


*Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais*
_Art. 45. Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais, operando nas faixas_
_5.150-5.350 MHz e 5.470-5.725 MHz, devem ser utilizados em aplicações do serviço móvel._
_Parágrafo único. As aplicações do serviço móvel a serem usufruídas pelos usuários dos Sistemas_ _de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais serão nomádicas, ou seja, acesso sem fio em que o terminal do usuário pode se mover livremente dentro da área de cobertura mas que, quando em uso,_ _permanecerá estacionário. (grifo meu)
_

O que isso significa? Podemos continuar usando os equipamentos nessa faixa de frequências estando enquadrados na legislação? Agradeço desde já.

----------


## Jadir

Desculpem a insistência, mas alguém saberia me responder?

----------


## 1929

> Desculpem a insistência, mas alguém saberia me responder?


Jadir, eu entendo que esta é uma das situações onde a legislação é confusa.

O serviço móvel seria o SMP o que não nos é liberado.
Jà o nomádico é quando o usuário muda de uma estação para outra e continua acessando sem fazer o roaming. Ele vai ser derrubado e reconectado noutro pop.

Mas isso é muito teórico, pois no caso de um celular com wi-fi, o sujeto pela lei teria que ficar parado ao mudar de pop? Isso é inadmissível. 
Para mim este artigo é como chover no molhado, não contribui com nada.
E já tem algumas redes em mesh que fazem o roamming sem desconectar, então não pode ser considerado nomádico e sim móvel
Lembra lá do encontro em Santa Maria? Eu perguntei para o Enzo sobre o mesh dos Elsys, e ele me disse que ao passar de um para outro AP não desconecta. Então não é nomádico e sim móvel.

----------


## Jadir

Obrigado pela resposta, Carlos. Ainda te devo aquele tutorial sobre o Airview, não esqueci.

Eu ainda estou com a pulga atrás da orelha: afinal, podemos usar a frequência de 5.4 para atender os assinantes?

A minha dúvida fica ainda maior porque os equipamentos da Série M da Ubiquiti foram, em maioria, homologados para essa faixa de frequência. Ora, se uma NanoStation M5 é de USO FIXO, como poderia se enquadrar na lei, que exige que os equipamentos sejam terminais móveis? 

Realmente, é chover no molhado. Não dá pra entender a lei quando nem ela mesmo se justifica.

Mas, de qualquer forma, o que quero saber é se posso continuar usando essa faixa de frequência em meus Rockets M5 (homologados para tal). Alguém pode me responder essa dúvida?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Andrio e demais, vocês que entendem mais de legislação que eu por favor esclareçam uma dúvida.
> 
> Na Resolução n° 506, seção 10 cita-se: 
> 
> 
> *Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais*
> _Art. 45. Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais, operando nas faixas_
> _5.150-5.350 MHz e 5.470-5.725 MHz, devem ser utilizados em aplicações do serviço móvel._
> _Parágrafo único. As aplicações do serviço móvel a serem usufruídas pelos usuários dos Sistemas_ _de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais serão nomádicas, ou seja, acesso sem fio em que o terminal do usuário pode se mover livremente dentro da área de cobertura mas que, quando em uso,_ _permanecerá estacionário. (grifo meu)
> ...


Ano passado fiz um questionamento a Anatel referente ao uso do 5.4, se poderiamos usar ou nao essa faixa.
Digitalizei a carta(resposta) que recebi da Anatel e postei aqui no forum, segue o link: https://under-linux.org/f197/oficio-...-5-4-a-145994/

Como pode ver, podemos fazer uso dessa faixa.

A conclusao que tirei disso foi que:
Por mais que se diga que o SCM é um serviço fixo, na realidade ele nao é.
Temos uma Torre, com varias areas de cobertura (atendidas pelo painel), correto?
Aquele cliente que voce instalou na quadra X, Casa 10 (por exemplo)... se ele pegar a antena dele e ir para a quadra X, Casa 12 (por exemplo), ele vai ter acesso?

Sim, vai.

Ou seja, o cliente pode caminhar livremente dentro daquela area de cobertura.

----------


## Jadir

Muito obrigado pela resposta, Andrio. Li novamente o post sobre a frequência de 5.4, nem lembrava que já havia postado nele.

Em tempo, parabéns por ser escolhido para a Moderação. Foi uma escolha merecida! Um abraço!

----------


## 1929

Mas ainda fica a dúvida sobre a questão do uso que não pode ter característica de serviço móvel.
Serviço móvel é uma coisa e nomádico é outra.
O que realmente eles querem dizer com isso, Andrio?

----------


## sergio

Basicamente, que você não pode fazer o que as empresas SMP fazem. Seu serviço não pode ter as características do serviço deles, mesmo que a tecnologia utilizada seja a mesma.

Acho que à época de escreverem suas resoluções, o pessoal da Anatel andava "enterrado" em papelada sobre tecnologias e quiseram se resguardar.

Veja os links (antigos):

teleco.com.br

teleco.com.br



> Mas ainda fica a dúvida sobre a questão do uso que não pode ter característica de serviço móvel.
> Serviço móvel é uma coisa e nomádico é outra.
> O que realmente eles querem dizer com isso, Andrio?

----------


## 1929

Entendo Sérgio, 
Mas esta bronca entre os modelos a serem adotados deve ficar entre os fabricantes.
Temos visto a Anatel dizer que ela regula serviços e não tecnologia.
Daí que a dúvida continua;

E se o sujeito ficar na praça da cidade/bairro, acessando minha rede com um celular com wi-fi? Segundo o que diz a Anatel, não se asemelha ao SMP?
Numa eventual blitz da Anatel, um caso de um em um quintilhão, o fiscal iria fazer o que com este acesso que eu estou proporcionando? Iria classificar como SMP?

Eu acho este artigo totalmente confuso e desnecessário, da maneira como está colocado.

----------


## filzek

Pessoal, esta havendo muita confusão em cima da terminologia e não da tecnologia em si.

Vamos compreender a regulamentação: a Tal da 506
http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/verificaDocumentos/documento.asp?numeroPublicacao=252315&assuntoPublicacao=null&caminhoRel=Cidadao-Biblioteca-Acervo%20Documental&filtro=1&documentoPath=252315.pdf

Na Seção X: Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais

Ao entender a terminologia teremos a correta compreensão dos termos práticos e jurídicos.

"acesso sem fio em que o terminal do usuário pode se mover livremente dentro da área de cobertura mas que, quando em uso, permanecerá estacionário"

Esta característica tem o "PODE"

Pode = possibilidade, não uma OBRIGAÇÃO.
Estacionário = Exatamente a Instalação do Provedor de Internet, FIXA.
Movel = Se o Assinante se Mudar, leva-se a estação para outra casa!

Faixas de Operação:

5.150-5.350 MHz = Maior CRIME da ATUALIDADE, os provedores estão usando essa faixa para prestação do serviço de SCM como se a faixa fosse totalmente liberada para uso EXTERNO, porém, ESTA FAIXA SÓ PODE SER USADA DENTRO DOS PRÉDIOS!!!

5.470-5.725 MHz = Externo porem com DFS com limite de potência e TPC

Seção IX
Equipamentos Utilizando Tecnologia de Espalhamento Espectral ou 
outras Tecnologias de Modulação Digital

Deixa CUTUCAR o 2.4GHz
§3 Na faixa 2400-2483,5 MHz, será admitido apenas o uso de Tecnologia de Espalhamento
Espectral ou Tecnologia de Multiplexação Ortogonal por Divisão de Freqüência– OFDM. 

OS PROVEDORES USAM 2.4GHZ EM B!!! Crime de novo!


5.725-5.850 MHz = Externo, sem limite de ganho de antena, quando em uso Ponto a Ponto, limitado o transmissor em 1000mW / 30dBm / 1 Watt. Se usar em Multiponto, o limite máximo é 1000mW / 30 dbm / 1 Watt em carater E.I.R.P onde soma-se o Ganho da Antena + Ganho do Radio - Perca do Cabo - Percas dos Conectores = EIRP.

Exemplo:
Antena Painel 17dBi 5.8GHz
Cabo 1.5 Metro LMR400 = -1.7dB
2 Conectores N Macho = -2dB
1 Pigtail MMXX(SMA)x N Femea = -2dB

Total realizado na Antena:
17 - 1.7 - 2 - 2 = 11.3dB

Potencia Máxima de Saída = 30dB EIRP

30 - 11.3 = 18.7dBm no rádio

Neste exemplo temos a prática de um provedor usando RouterBoard/Krazer Extreme, com Pigtail N Femea, Saida cabo N Macho x N Macho com 1.5 Metro LMR 400, Antena Setorial 17dBi. O Rádio poderá ter no máximo 18.7dBm ou seja 74.13mW!

Queria saber qual o provedor que TRABALHA REALMENTE CORRETO????

Veja que eu fui muito complacente em BONIFICAR as percas dos cabos e conectores, assim, tudo dependerá do fiscal da Anatel, pois, nem todos tem esse entendimento, mesmo que o entendimento correto seja o da redução mesmo das percas.

Agora vamos falar de SCM x SMP.

Serviço Movel Pessoal não tem nada que haver com o sistema do SCM.

O serviço do provedor de internet (Empresa de Telecomunicação), deve ser a aplicação do resultado da sua tecnologia sobre a tecnologia LIMITADA ou Regulada pela Anatel.

Pode-se usar a faixa do 5.4GHz sem problema, desde que o usuário quando em uso fique PARADO!

Esta característica de deslocamento, assemelha-se ao uso dos telefones LIVRE da Embratel, no qual o terminal do usuário é Sem Fio, e pode deslocar-se dentro da Célula de Cobertura, mas deve ficar IMOVEL quando em uso. Seria como se os provedores ao invés de fixar o equipamento, oferecesse um equipamento MOVEL ao assinante, porém, esta não é a realidade do setor.

Erick

----------


## 1929

então vou dar outro exemplo

Com o uso de micro-células,com mesmo ssid e mesmo canal, APs em bridge, o cliente poderá de deslocar entre as células e mudar de local de acesso. Se for canal diferente ele vai também conseguir a conexão. O que me parece é que vai desconectar e reconectar.
Este é um serviço nomádico?

Caso positivo, se ele se utilizar de um telefone com wi-fi ele poderá fazer isso caminhando como se estivesse telefonando. Assemelha-se ao SMP?

Qual a diferença então entre o acesso via wi-fi e via 3G por exemplo, nesta questão de movimentação?

como na prática classificar o nomádico e o móvel?


Editando: Tirei deste site http://www.amparoweb.com.br/politica.html este trecho: A principal diferença entre os padrões Nomádico e o Móvel é que o primeiro é apenas portátil, não comuta, não possui handoff (mudança de células de transmissão) e funciona entre ERBs em altas velocidades. O móvel comuta, possui handoff e de acordo com sua especificação funciona entre ERBs...


Então, a dúvida conforme o Jadir colocou é saber como classificar isso dentro do nosso SCM.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> 5.725-5.850 MHz = Externo, sem limite de ganho de antena, quando em uso Ponto a Ponto, limitado o transmissor em 1000mW / 30dBm / 1 Watt. Se usar em Multiponto, o limite máximo é 1000mW / 30 dbm / 1 Watt em carater E.I.R.P onde soma-se o Ganho da Antena + Ganho do Radio - Perca do Cabo - Percas dos Conectores = EIRP.
> 
> Exemplo:
> Antena Painel 17dBi 5.8GHz
> Cabo 1.5 Metro LMR400 = -1.7dB
> 2 Conectores N Macho = -2dB
> 1 Pigtail MMXX(SMA)x N Femea = -2dB
> 
> Total realizado na Antena:
> ...


Eu procuro me manter dentro do exigido por lei.
por exemplo:
- Aqui trabalho com 5.8 para ponto a ponto e 5.4 para atender clientes.
Se o painel possui antena de 17 dbi, eu configuro a potencia do radio no maximo em 14 dbm (considerando 1db de perca).

e mesmo assim consigo ter uma cobertura de 1,5 a 2km com qualidade.

----------


## filzek

Regulamento SMP: http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/verificaDocumentos/documento.asp?numeroPublicacao=233676&assuntoPublicacao=Anexo%20a%20Resolu%E7%E3o%20n%BA%20477,%20de%207%20de%20agosto%20de%202007&caminhoRel=null&filtro=1&documentoPath=202959.pdf

Gente parem de fazer tempestade em copo d'agua, o regulamento de SMP deixa bem claro a TOTAL diferença entre SCM e SMP, o que esta em jogo no SCM é o uso de dados ou ultima milha, nao pode fazer a mesma coisa que SMP, SME, SMC ou STFC, somente isso e nada mais.

As faixas de uso são as que passamos acima, pode usar 5.7 a 5.825 para clientes sem problema, não existe restrição alguma nisto, mesmo no multiponto.

Quanto ao serviço prestado é para CLIENTES, no SCM o serviço prestado é para o CLIENTE, essa é a diferença, que isso??? simples, MOVEL é MOVEL, FIXO e FIXO.

O grande problema é que a Anatel não regulamenta atualmente a tecnologia, e isso é uma cagada literal, uma vez que, os equipamentos Wireless passaram de simples porcarias mal acabadas para verdadeiros rádios poderosos, assim, a coisa mudou de figura e a regulamentação ficou CAGADA.

Sabemos que WI-FI é Wi-Fi, ou seja, REDE SEM FIO DE ALTA FIDELIDADE, que somente agora estamos chegando a esse padrão de fato, e isso ocorre em parte na tecnologia aplicada, e não no meio.

Quando o SMP foi criado era para atender vários prestadores que mantinham uma area de trabalho determinada, ja o provedor, não tem essa area, é determinado aonde o cliente ou o provedor manterá sua torre.

Impedir que o assinante navegue pela cidade toda é RESTRINGIR a TECNOLOGIA, e isso a ANATEL não regula.

Este é o grande problema, pois de fato, o cliente wireless ele na forma atual do provedor é NOMADICO, ou seja, FIXO.

O problema que temos é um só.

Uma rede aberta por uma prefeitura pode ser FECHADA de imediato então, pois, a estação pode navegar pela area de registro LIVREMENTE enquanto se esta logado, o que é PROIBIDO pelo SCM, pois o terminal DEVE SER NOMADICO.

Teoricamente a diferença parte do pre-suposto que o SMP = Telefonia em SUMA ou Dados MOVEIS.

Gente, essa anatel deixa todo mundo doidos, porém, o que podemos fazer é mandar uma carta solicitação a ANATEL, assim, ficará patente o entendimento deles, mas, acho DIFICIL esses caras responderem, uhahaha...

Este proximo ano vai ser UMA FODA literal para os provedores, ANO POLITICO, BANDA BARATA, CAMPANHA ELEITORAL,

LITERALMENTE VAI FODER O MERCADO.....

Ja tem prefeiturar cotando conosco equipamentos em 5GHz para colocar para os clientes de baixa renda, a internet popular, veja o que vai dar isssoooo....

----------


## Marcioaferreira

Bom dia, Filsek preciso de sua ajuda, estou precisando adquirir um roteador de 5,8GHz que será usado para controlar uma mesa de som digital através de uma ipad, já testei vários roteadores de 2.4GHz mas sempre cai a conexão em intervalos diferentes mesmo a uma distancia de no Maximo 30mts sem barreiras e com sinal em 80% o manual do aplicativo que simula a mesa digital no ipad diz pra ser usado com router de 2.4GHz (preferencialmente com 5.8GHz) gostaria de saber se o roteador de 5,8GHz com antena de 5dbi que me foi indicado pela atendente da Krazer me atenderia já que a distancia de operação não passaria dos 50mts praticamente sem barreira nenhuma,estou em duvida pq este roteador não consta no site da Krazer se puder me ajudar eu lhe seria muito grato obrigado.

[/COLOR]
http://www.google.com/uds/css/small-logo.png

----------


## 1929

Já experimentou baixar a potencia do roteador. Nesta distãncia deixa a potencia no mínimo.
Pode estar saturando com muita potencia.

Tech Stuff - Wireless Calculators

----------


## Marcioaferreira

Sim já foi feito isso eu estava usando um roteador normal caseiro este de três antenas com as quedas cheguei a usar um pcba de 1000mw de 2.4GHz que um amigo me emprestou chegou a diminuir as quedas mas ai do nada começam novamente a área de atuação e muito poluída pois transmissores de instrumentos,fones de ouvido sem fio, microfones sem fio alguns equipamentos que controlam iluminação e ate radio comunicadores que os seguranças usam hoje operam nesta faixa de 2,4GHz nas áreas do evento então por isso quero tentar usar roteador de 5,8GHz, tenho acompanhado alguns fóruns pelo mundo em que outros técnicos estão tendo o mesmo problema de desconexão momentânea em varias parte do mundo em que a solução esta sendo usar 5,8GHz por isso preciso desta ajuda de vcs que entendem do assunto relacionado a wireless

----------


## GRinternet

> vou postar aqui agora brevemente uma anteninha experimental de 5.8 ghz que fabriquei .... 
> conectei ela em uma rb 433 + mini pci r52 350 ...
> dei um sacan para ver ....
> dá uma olhada no ambiente de uma cidade de 40.000 hab ...
> Anexo 21817


e amigo coloca ai o prpjeto pra nós ver de sua antena 5.8 ok anter +

----------


## GRinternet

ei amigo mostra ai o projeto da antena 5.8

----------


## filzek

O Herbert, não pode fazer topic hijack, isso é a coisa mais absurda em uma comunidade tecnica, aff.... desrespeito total..... abre um topico para isso na area central wireless....

outra coisa, ja que voce é o kara de pau, hehehe.... então abre logo os seus custos todos, esse negócio de colocar a cabecinha aqui não existe, se quer matar a cobra, mostra logo o pau ae...

----------


## rbribeiro

hahaha essa tive que rir...

----------


## aba3k

5.3 pode ser usado utilizando alguma licença em específico?

----------


## 1929

Vou ressucitar novamente este assunto, pois creio que a coisa está indo direto para o lado que o autor do tópico, o Andrio comentou.

5.8 já está ficando uma zorra.
O pessoal não está nem aí para a proteção do espectro.
O que tem de gente fazendo enlaces de poucos quilometros e até de menos de 1km usando direto 40mhz de largura de banda.
Meu povo, tem que estudar, tem que proteger. O espectro é algo finito Daqui a pouco ninguém mais vai achar espaço para fazer seus enlaces.

Prá que o cara vai usar 40mhz de largura para passar 5 ou 10 mega? Usem sempre a largura mais baixa possível e que dê o necessário para o que vai precisar. Usa 10mhz e ainda porcima nstreme com dupla polarização. Vai passar o que precisa e com qualidade e não atrapalhar os outros.
E tem mais, tem gente que nem sabe as atribuições de cada sub-faixa dentro do 5.0 e muito menos as potencias em cada uma.
Tem que estudar, estudar.

Aqui já está ficando complicado achar uma frequencia para fazer enlace dentro da cidade. Reservem o final da sub-faixa de 5.8 para os enlaces
Depois nao reclamem que o 58 não tá dando mais.

----------


## filzek

Carlos e Andrio,

Vejo que a solução é dos Microsetores, como a Krazer vem divulgando ja ha 18 meses, e quem aplicou e fez ta tendo um excelente resultado.

6 Setores por Célula de 360 graus, apenas 1 polarização do rádio, 150mbps 1t1r, com rede pura N.

Veja que resolvemos problemas dos clientes em 2.4ghz fazendo isso com 8 setores de 45 graus, usando N puro e pasando mais de 20 megas no cliente. Se o carlos colocou as placas bgn krazer para trabalhar em N puro a distancia de no maximo 800 metros, ele sabe o que estou falando.

Em 5GHz mesmo coisa, 20mhz ou 40mhz, pouco importa, em 800 metros o sinal/ruido não da problema, sabendo usar a medição de potência para seu proprio setor, mesmo que um concorrente esteja usando na sua mesma frequencia, em 800 metros não da problema algum, quem usou ou usa a microcélula krazer sabe muito bem disso.

Na minha opnião, o custo hoje de 240 reais por setor, 1440 reais por torre de equipamento, mais 300 reais de uma torrinha de 2,5 metros para colocar em cima da laje do 3 ou 4 andar, e mais 400 reais em nobreak, ptp e switch e caixa hermética, da um valor de menos de 2300 reais instalado, onde suporta mais de 250 clientes simultaneamente, com qualidade, cobrindo 800 metros de raio com perfeição, por isso, não vejo justificativa para não trabalhar corretamente.

----------


## 1929

Erick, 6 ou 8 setores para abrir espaço para este número de usuários que voce citou.

Mas o que impede de usar setorial de 120 ou 90 graus, para diminuir o número de setores, já que dificilmente alguém vai ter a necessidade de colocar tanta gente num só pop em cidades pequenas.

Na verdade ainda não testei o N puro, pois sempre tem gente com equipamentos diversos . Preciso de tempo e disponibilidade de pcba para ir trocando nos clientes os rádios. Estava fazendo isso com pcba krazer. Por sinal, nenhuma deu problema até agora. Mas lembra que houve um desabastecimento de pcba da Krazer?
Daí parti para o roteador indoor dentro de caixa hermética.
Para ser sincero, não gostei das CPEs não pelo desempenho, mas pelos recursos. O gabinete dela é colado, o que dificulta uma eventual troca da pcba. Se a caixa fosse fechada com parafusos seria o ideal .
Sei que investimento em matrizes é alto e por isso trocar agora o projeto da caixa da CPE pode ser inviável. Por isso estou montando meus kits.
Quando voltar a ter disponibilidade das pcba G-N vou retomar a substituição nos clientes para então deixar no N puro.

----------


## Jadir

Minha visão a respeito de ponto-multiponto em 5Ghz:


- O conceito de células de atendimento só é válido quando se utiliza pontos estratégicos na área de cobertura e limites bem definidos de alcance dentro da área de cobertura (1km, no máximo 2km a partir da célula), para manter uma tolerância de no máximo -70dbm de sinal, -90dbm de Noise;

- Células devem ser estruturas de custo reduzido quando comparadas às soluções comuns, com torres metálicas e armários. Portanto, convém aproveitar a altura de edificações ou então elevados de terreno para construir a infra-estrutura;

- As frequências utilizáveis no Brasil segundo a legislação propícia vão de 5425 à 5725 Ghz (faixa dita média) e 5725 à 5850 Ghz (faixa dita alta). Convém o aproveitamento da faixa média para atendimento de assinantes (respeitando as regras de potência, ganho e controle de frequência) e a faixa alta para enlaces de ponto-a-ponto; 

- Por motivo de preservação do espectro de frequências, a proposta é utilizar no máximo 3 transmissões por estrutura. Jamais utilizar 6 ou 8 canais, mesmo que em polarizações diferentes. A justificativa é simples: desnecessário 8 canais para atender uma área de 2km de raio, inclusive em função da demanda;

- Em ptmp utilizar potências de transmissão baixas (na casa de 16 ou 32mw) e antenas de ganho médio (em torno de 14 ou 16dbi) e canalizações de 10Mhz.


Um conjunto Rocket M5 + BaseStation de 16dbi configurado para operar em 16mw proporciona um nível de sinal de aproximadamente -68dbm em até 1500 metros da torre, emitindo e recebendo um nível médio de ruídos de -90dbm (tolerável, sem influenciar significativamente no SNR da conexão e consequentemente no CCQ da conexão).

São dicas que utilizo em minha empresa que emprego como regras de bom convívio. Tenho obtido excelentes resultados, com larguras de banda suficientes para atender simultaneamente 50 assinantes por setor, com estabilidade e confiabilidade.

----------


## Gosulator

Alguém sabe me dizer se dá pra confiar no AirOs (rocket m5) quando se seta o país para "Brasil" e o "Auto Adjust to EIRP Limit" ativado? Quero dizer, configurado como AP, só posso escolher entre a faixa 5.5 e 5.825 (a faixa entre 5.470 e 5.500 não fica disponível) e as frequências entre 5.500 e 5.700 têm um "(DFS)" ao lado delas, as frequencias acima delas não. O mais zoado de tudo é que quando eu seto o ganho da antena (17dbi) o rocket só me deixa setar a potência a até 3dbm. EIRP 20dbm? É isso mesmo? Pras faixas acima disso o Rocket libera até 13dbm (EIRP 30dbm). Isso tá de acordo com a legislação brasileira ou a Ubiquiti viajou legal? Ou eu tô fazendo merda na config?



```
** Faixa Média: (5.4) 5470 a 5725 Mhz
- Potencia máxima do transmissor 250 mw (24 dBm)
- Potencia máxima EIRP 1 Watt (30 dBm)
- Para trabalhar na eirp acima é necessário que o equipamento tenha TPC (Controle de potencia de transmissão) e caso não tenha o valor deve ser reduzido para 250 mw (27 dBm), ubiquiti e mikrotik nao possuem TPC.
- É necessário que o equipamento possua DFS (Seleção dinâmica de frequência)
```

 
Acho que no pior dos casos eu deveria poder setar a potência em até 10dbm, certo?

----------


## 1929

Faixa baixa, só indoor.

Faixa média, pode outdoor, mas tem que observar o limite máximo de potencia.
E tem que ativar o DFS na faixa média. Este é um recurso que faz o rádio mudar de canal caso ele receba sinais de Radar.


Por isso as sugestões do Jadir são muito apropriadas. Evita problemas com legislação e entre os seus próprios POPs.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Alguém sabe me dizer se dá pra confiar no AirOs (rocket m5) quando se seta o país para "Brasil" e o "Auto Adjust to EIRP Limit" ativado? Quero dizer, configurado como AP, só posso escolher entre a faixa 5.5 e 5.825 (a faixa entre 5.470 e 5.500 não fica disponível) e as frequências entre 5.500 e 5.700 têm um "(DFS)" ao lado delas, as frequencias acima delas não. O mais zoado de tudo é que quando eu seto o ganho da antena (17dbi) o rocket só me deixa setar a potência a até 3dbm. EIRP 20dbm? É isso mesmo? Pras faixas acima disso o Rocket libera até 13dbm (EIRP 30dbm). Isso tá de acordo com a legislação brasileira ou a Ubiquiti viajou legal? Ou eu tô fazendo merda na config?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ** Faixa Média: (5.4) 5470 a 5725 Mhz
> - Potencia máxima do transmissor 250 mw (24 dBm)
> - Potencia máxima EIRP 1 Watt (30 dBm)
> - Para trabalhar na eirp acima é necessário que o equipamento tenha TPC (Controle de potencia de transmissão) e caso não tenha o valor deve ser reduzido para 250 mw (27 dBm), ubiquiti e mikrotik nao possuem TPC.
> ...


Qual a versão do AirOs?

----------


## Gosulator

v5.5.2

----------


## Gosulator

Independentemente do AirOs estar de brincadeira comigo ou não, qual EIRP máxima que eu posso usar para ptmp na faixa entre 5.500 e 5725 hz? Qualquer coisa eu seto tudo no manual mesmo.

----------


## Jadir

É 30dbm (ou 1W), Gosulator. 

Baseando-se na informação de que a potência máxima para transmissão seja de 24dbm, a antena acoplada não poderia passar de 6dbi. Se utilizar uma antena setorial de 17dbi, por exemplo, a potência máxima do AP não pode passar de 13dbm (com tolerância de 1dbm, considerando perdas em cabos e afins).

No exemplo, 17dbi + 13dbm = 30dbm EIRP


PORÉM, a lei diz que caso o equipamento não possua um controle automático de potência (TPC), a EIRP máxima deve ser de 27dbm. Portanto, empregando-se o mesmo equipamento do exemplo anterior, temos o seguinte resultado:

17dbi da antena + 10dbm de potência = 27dbm EIRP

TODOS os equipamentos da Ubiquiti NÃO POSSUEM o controle automático de potência, portanto a potência EIRP máxima a ser utilizada nessa faixa de frequências é de 27dbm.

Entendido?

----------


## Gosulator

Perfeito, obrigado Jadir.


Aliás, alguém aqui acredita que exista algum provedor Brasil afora que use basestations de 20 dbi da vida e que sete seus rádios para 7 dbi? Acho que o Jadir deve ser o único. E alguém já viu a Anatel multar algum desses por causa de EIRP acima do permitido?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Perfeito, obrigado Jadir.
> 
> 
> Aliás, alguém aqui acredita que exista algum provedor Brasil afora que use basestations de 20 dbi da vida e que sete seus rádios para 7 dbi? Acho que o Jadir deve ser o único. E alguém já viu a Anatel multar algum desses por causa de EIRP acima do permitido?


Eu acredito,
Alias, eu faço isso.

Mais um detalhe...
Quando se usa a faixa 5.4 (5470 a 5725) a potencia e.i.r.p esta diretamente ligada a largura do canal (mhz).
o e.i.r.p maximo é de 1 Watt (caso o equipamento tenha DFS).
Mas voce somente vai conseguir usar 1Watt se estiver usando em 20 ou 40 mhz.
caso baixe para 10 mhz, poderá usar no máximo 0,5Watt
caso baixe para 5 mhz, poderá usar no máximo 0,25Watt

largura do canal X 50 = EIRP

----------


## Jadir

Gosulator e Andrio, eu não só sigo a lei ao pé da letra como faço um esforço enorme para que outras pessoas/empresas compreendam a importância de fazer a coisa certa.

Em minha torre de repetição principal utilizo setoriais de 20dbi da Ubiquiti (homologadas, compradas na American Satelite) e Rocket M5 (também homologado, da mesma empresa), e nesse conjunto eu opero na potência de 5mw, 7dbm. Funcionando maravilhosamente bem já tem 1 ano.

Obviamente, antes mesmo de subir a torre foi feito todo um projeto de planejamento da estrutura. Foi definida qual seria a dimensão da área de cobertura, o ponto estratégico que com poucas antenas cobriria de forma harmônica toda a área de cobertura (sem deixar pontos cegos ou com nível de sinal inferior), os equipamentos a serem instalados no domicílio dos assinantes, e outros fatores.

Nos meus projetos eu procuro não construir torres altas a partir do chão, e sim células em cima da cobertura de prédios. Se for necessário construir uma torre, que se faça em um ponto de relevo alto, para evitar torres de mais de 10 metros (em função de custos, inclusive, uma vez que não utilizo torres estaiadas, apenas autosuportadas).

Como eu já havia citado anteriormente, onde existe linha de visão clara entre os pontos, não existe a necessidade de torres altas. O que se faz necessário são ajustes finos de inclinação e alinhamento das antenas, equipamentos de polarização dupla e que possuam o protocolo N embarcado, controle nas potências de emissão/recepção e sobretudo saber operar com canalizações de 10 e 5Mhz. 

Obviamente, 20Mhz proporciona uma rate maior, podendo-se atender com até 40 mega o cliente final. Mas qual provedor a nível Brasil tem capacidade de vender 20 mega, por exemplo, para o cliente final? E se tem, não deveria utilizar antenas, e sim cabos. Como sempre, é uma questão de planejamento estratégico. 


Concluindo, eu acredito que a canalização seja o grande segredo de se trabalhar corretamente em 5Ghz. O ganho que se tem em sinal e fuga de ruídos compensa a perda de rate se comparado com 20 ou 40Mhz. De nada adianta ter rates com capacidade de passar um caminhão de dados e com uma qualidade debilitada. CCQ e Noise Floor são medições mais importantes que MCS e sinal altos.

Em anexo capturas de tela do nível de sinal, CCQ e rate de meus assinantes. Também as configurações do Setup Wireless do meu AP.

----------


## Gosulator

Perfeito. Essa torre onde estou montando esse ptmp vai ter 42m, seria uma torre de 30mt, mas como ela estava muito debilitada eu preferi trocar logo, e como estão subindo muitos prédios de 3 andares por aqui, andei perdendo alguns clientes e decidi pela altura nova para minimizar os problemas nesse sentido. Também o fato do 5ghz ser mais sensível a visada obstruída ajudou na escolha. E como não vou me desfazer do ptmp em 2.4 ghz que já existe lá, eu ia ter problemas pra montar tudo isso no alto da torre. Com a nova eu vou poder manter o 2.4ghz na mesma altura e colocar o 5ghz no topo da torre. Depois disso pretendo reformar a torre antiga e a dividir em partes, instalando elas no topo de prédios pela cidade. Mas isso é plano mais pra frente devido ao fato deu trabalhar em cidade com mais de 500 mil habitantes, e ainda estar bem descaptalizado. Também estou meio receoso de como vão ficar os ptp em 5ghz entre as torres, junto com os ptmp na mesma faixa.

----------


## Gosulator

> Eu acredito,
> Alias, eu faço isso.
> 
> Mais um detalhe...
> Quando se usa a faixa 5.4 (5470 a 5725) a potencia e.i.r.p esta diretamente ligada a largura do canal (mhz).
> o e.i.r.p maximo é de 1 Watt (caso o equipamento tenha DFS).
> Mas voce somente vai conseguir usar 1Watt se estiver usando em 20 ou 40 mhz.
> caso baixe para 10 mhz, poderá usar no máximo 0,5Watt
> caso baixe para 5 mhz, poderá usar no máximo 0,25Watt
> ...


Entendo. Não seria mais interessante pra a Anatel que o pessoal usasse largura de canal as mais estreitas possiveis? Qual o motivo de ela exigir menores potências quando trabalhando com larguras de canal mais estreitas? Tem embasamento técnico? É muita potência em muito pouco espaço?

----------


## Gosulator

> 


Pensei que o AirOs não trabalhava com CCQ, que usava outro negócio pra mostrar a qualidade da conexão. Viajei legal então.

Ô Jadir, você já testou ter o sinal dos teus clientes chegando no AP na casa dos -60? Te pergunto porque já ví algumas pessoas sugerindo isso, tentar trabalhar com o sinal dos clientes nessa casa, alegando que algo mais forte que isso começa a ser mais prejudicial do que benéfico pra tua rede. A minha meta aqui era trabalhar com sinal na entre -58 e -63, e baixar potência ou melhorar o ganho quando o cliente não conseguisse se encaixar nessa janela.

----------


## 1929

Jadir, teu crescimento está evidente.
Logo , logo vais estar palestrando sobre o assunto.
Eu conheço pessoalmente o Jadir, e posso afirmar que ele está localizado numa área de intensa concorrência e está crescendo. E com baixa potencia.

Um dia desses eu fiz uma pergunta sobre largura de canais e seus efeitos benéficos ou deletérios, e ninguém me respondeu. Normalmente quando ninguém responde é porque ou sua pergunta é muito sem sentido ou então é falta de conhecimento do pessoal.
Agora me surpreendo ao encontrar a resposta que queria. Canalização de 5mhz. O raciocínio que segui para apoiar o uso de 5mhz é exatamente este que o Jadir expôs. Mas eu tinha só a teoria. Agora com a resposta prática fica evidente o caminho a tomar nesta questão.

----------


## Jadir

Obrigado, Carlos! Não tenho uma rede tão grande quanto gostaria, mas todo esse crescimento que tu citaste está apoiado em bases sólidas. Dificilmente algo foge do meu conhecimento e/ou do meu controle.

Sobre palestrar sobre o assunto, só depende de vocês quererem. Faz tempo que eu quero montar um encontro gaúcho de pequenas empresas de telecom, nos mesmos moldes do evento da Elsys. 

Só depende de todo mundo querer e mobilizar.

----------


## Jadir

Gosulator, eu acredito que o nível de sinal por si só não vá influir diretamente na qualidade da conexão, no CCQ. O que se deve atentar e procurar manter equilibrado é o noise, o ruído. Esse sim derruba uma rede.

Quando se tem um nível de sinal muito alto no assinante (-48, -50), o ideal é baixar a potência para o nível mínimo. Devido a sensibilidade dos chipsets que a Ubiquiti usa, por exemplo, dificilmente consegue-se "derrubar" o sinal só baixando a potência, então o segredo é manter um projeto de rede onde se trabalhe só com frequências "limpas" e canalizações menores, pra fugir da influência do ruído.

----------


## Gosulator

quando você diz "o sinal no assinante" você quer dizer o sinal dos assinantes que chegam ao ap né?

----------


## Jadir

Sinal do assinante que eu me refiro é o nível de sinal que marca na Estação, não no AP. Por isso a ideia de baixar ao máximo também a potência no equipamento do cliente, para evitar a recepção de ruídos alheios à transmissão da sua própria rede, o que prejudica muito a qualidade da conexão.

A ideia é manter nessa média, de -55 à -70. Abaixo de -70 se torna comprometedor, e acima de -60 se torna forte demais. É um prato cheio pra derrubar o CCQ geral da rede e afetar as outras estações do mesmo AP.

----------


## 1929

Jadir, quando você baixa a potencia no rádio cliente você baixa também a recepção do rádio dele?

Ou está se referindo a ruídos gerados pelo próprio rádio em alta potencia que prejudica a recepção dele?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Jadir, quando você baixa a potencia no rádio cliente você baixa também a recepção do rádio dele?
> 
> Ou está se referindo a ruídos gerados pelo próprio rádio em alta potencia que prejudica a recepção dele?


Não...
Ao baixar a potencia no cliente, diminui a recepção do sinal que vem do Cliente para o AP.
Potencia muito alta vai deixar seu AP surdo

----------


## 1929

Sim, de certo modo é como se fosse o lençol digital que o Gilvan falava. Todo mundo com sinal semelhante.

Eu nunca deixo o cliente com sinal muito forte ao chegar no AP.

Eu tinha entendido que ao baixar a potencia no rádio iria cair também a recepção no cliente. Isso seria algo estranho.

----------


## Jadir

Carlos, funciona assim:

Vamos entender a conexão sem fios como sinal de RECEPÇÃO (que é o sinal que marca no equipamento do cliente) e sinal de RETORNO (que é o sinal que marca no equipamento da torre, no AP da empresa).

Na torre temos um conjunto Rocket M5 e BaseStation de 20dbi, e no assinante uma NanoStation Loco M5. Lá no cliente o sinal de recepção é de -58dbm, e lá no Rocket marca -61dbm. 

Porque essa diferença? No cliente temos uma antena de 13dbi recebendo uma transmissão de 5mw de uma antena de 20dbi. Por menor que seja a potência emitida, uma antena de 20dbi "amplifica" o sinal com intensidade suficiente para que até mesmo uma antena de baixo ganho capte com força.

No caso do retorno do cliente para a torre, temos uma antena de 13dbi emitindo para uma antena de 20dbi. Esses 13dbi não amplificam a potência com a mesma intensidade que a de 20dbi. Por isso a diferença de sinal entre a RECEPÇÃO do cliente e o RETORNO da conexão na torre.


Quando se coloca uma potência muito alta no assinante, temos os seguintes problemas:

- além de "ouvir" muito alto a transmissão da torre, o equipamento do assinante ouve muito alto outras redes, aumentando o nível de ruído e afetando o SNR (relação entre o sinal e a interferência);

- quando o SNR fica muito baixo (20db pra menor) prejudica-se o rate (ou taxa de transmissão), de forma que a qualidade da conexão degrada-se;

- quando degrada-se a qualidade da conexão (o controle de CCQ), temos todos aqueles efeitos conhecidos, como aumento da latência, perdas de pacotes, entre outros;

- além disso, com o sinal do equipamento do cliente "infectado" por ruídos alheios, degradamos a qualidade de conexão de TODO o AP da torre, resultando na situação que o Andrio citou, de ensurdecer o AP (o que não vem a ser nada mais do que a "saturação" do sinal de rádio frequência por excesso de potência).


Em resumo: a potência do conjunto RECEPÇÃO/RETORNO deve se equilibrar para não afetar a qualidade da conexão. Se no equipamento do cliente marcar -58, no AP da torre é interessante conseguir um nível de sinal de -60, -62. 

Uma medida muito desproporcional no retorno indica interferência, seja eletromagnética como de barreiras, sejam árvores ou construções. Desproporcional tanto para mais como pra menos. 

É isso. Se ficou algum ponto mal compreendido volto ao tema. Obrigado, e um abraço aos amigos!

----------


## 1929

É exatamente isso que tenho procurado alcançar.

Já vi instalador que quando entra muita estação ele diz que vai baixar a potencia para receber menos estação. Ledo engano.

Já faz um tempo que não compro mais equipamento cliente com antena integrada. Uso grade pois assim eu elimino muito das estações indesejadas e consigo controlar a saída do cliente para que não sature no AP.
Eu agora estou numa nova fase. Cliente com visada ruim por árvore por ex. eu tenho refugado instalação. Todos os que foram instalados no passado nestas condições são os que vivem dando suporte.
O ideal é na hora da instalação, entrar com o winbox para monitorar o sinal que chega no AP. Depois de achar o melhor apontamento, ir baixando a potencia no cliente. Pronto, a chega no AP fica estável. E normalmente a recíproca é verdadeira. O sinal no cliente vai ser o melhor dentro da faixa que desejamos.

O que o pessoal normalmente faz é cravar a potencia no fundo nas duas pontas. E daí depois não sabe porque acontece as coisas.

----------


## Jadir

Carlos, eu não até onde resolve substituir CPE's por antenas de grade acopladas aos rádios. 

Quando se usa uma antena de grade, no mínimo 20dbi, ganha-se na diminuição da "área exposta" da antena, em função do ângulo de abertura ser estreito (coisa de 5°, 6°). Porém, na direção em que a antena estiver direcionada a captação/emissão das ondas é MUITO maior. 

O que incomoda é justamente esse ganho alto da antena. Se na direção em que a antena estiver "apontada" estiver minada de redes em frequências próximas, degrada-se muito a qualidade da conexão, e por consequência "injeta-se" um sinal de retorno de má qualidade no AP da torre.

Nas CPE's temos antenas de ganho baixo/médio. O sinal de retorno não é tão intenso quanto o de uma antena de grade, o que reduz a captação de ruídos prejudiciais à rede. Porém, há a questão do ângulo de abertura da antena ser definitivamente maior, o que facilita a captação de outras redes indesejadas. 

Em redes wireless sempre corre-se riscos. Eu particularmente prefiro correr o risco de utilizar CPE's e captar mais redes indesejadas com um nível mais baixo de recepção e retorno, do que utilizar antenas de alto ganho e injetar ruídos de alto nível na Estação e no AP.

Como tudo na ciência, são grandezas inversamente proporcionais: quando ganha-se uma coisa, perde-se em outra. Cabe a cada um encontrar o ponto de equilíbrio. O meu eu já achei, graças a Deus, e a rede vai bem só com CPE's.

----------


## Gosulator

baixando a potencia de tx do cpe também diminui sua sensibilidade prp rx? Eu sempre imaginei que isso não acontecia, pelo menos não diretamente. Imaginava que podia acontecer de o troughput do rx melhorar apos baixar a potencia do cpe pelo fato do aparelho estar sendo menos forçado e isso deixar ele mais tranquilo pra "escutar melhor".

----------


## 1929

> baixando a potencia de tx do cpe também diminui sua sensibilidade prp rx? Eu sempre imaginei que isso não acontecia, pelo menos não diretamente. Imaginava que podia acontecer de o troughput do rx melhorar apos baixar a potencia do cpe pelo fato do aparelho estar sendo menos forçado e isso deixar ele mais tranquilo pra "escutar melhor".



Você está certo. não baixa a sensibilidade não. Eu que fiz uma pergunta ao Jadir pois tinha entendido mal o que ele escreveu. Mas ele já explicou.

A quetão da grade, "para mim" foi a melhor Jadir. Como já conversamos no passado, minha região é cheia de coxilhas, e ainda por cima muita árvore. àrvores de 10 a 15 metros são comuns dentro da cidade.
Tenho algumas instalações com CPE quando tenho tudo limpo à frente. Mas tenho até evitado comprar CPEs. Tenho um lote de NanoLoco e outros parados. Com kit com grade, a troca se limita a pcba. O problema é que o preço de uma grade 5.8 é injustificável. Ela é menor que uma 2.4. Se fosse um preço semelhante até seria legal.

Quanto a grade receber mais estações, nem sempre acontece. Uma CPE muitas vezes recebe mais, por ser mais aberto. No caso da grade, mesmo que receba mais estações apontando para a setorial, sempre o sinal da setorial irá suplantar outros sinais. A não ser que a torre do concorrente esteja praticamente no mesmo alinhamento. 
Tem um vídeo da Computech onde o Luciano cita um caso de um ambiente indoor com dezenas de APs convivendo, como numa feira por ex. E todos funcionam. O mais importante é como você disse : monitorar o SNR. Este é que determina se vai dar ou não.

----------


## Gosulator

existe algum motivo tecnico pra que os principais fabricantes só botem no mercado cpes com abertura grande? é meio óbvio que o melhor para os clientes deles (nós) que menores angulos de irradiação são melhores pro que a gente faz.

----------


## dmknob

> existe algum motivo tecnico pra que os principais fabricantes só botem no mercado cpes com abertura grande? é meio óbvio que o melhor para os clientes deles (nós) que menores angulos de irradiação são melhores pro que a gente faz.


Uma coisa legal das CPEs com abertura 'grande' (45º e até mais) é que até eu consigo alinhar 2 numa distância não muito grande. Isso sem ter feito nenhuma instalação outdoor ainda.. É tão aberto que até deficiente visual acerta a pontaria.
E gatonet pode usar de AP.

----------


## dmknob

Aproveitando que puxei o tópico da cova, e só pra deixar claro:

-Posso usar o canal 36 num PTP?

Também encontrei sinal nas redondezas no canal 48 e 52.
Estou usando o inSSIDer com um adaptador Linksys WUSB600N Dual Band.

----------


## SlayerCommand

Uma pergunta offtopic ja que estão falando de 5 Ghz, estas regras aqui citadas podem se aplicar a faixa de 2,4 Ghz?, pergunto isto pois opero em 2,4 com Bullets 2 HP, obrigado.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Uma pergunta offtopic ja que estão falando de 5 Ghz, estas regras aqui citadas podem se aplicar a faixa de 2,4 Ghz?, pergunto isto pois opero em 2,4 com Bullets 2 HP, obrigado.


Não, essas regras são para a faixa 5Ghz

----------


## SlayerCommand

Amigos, o que acham que se deve usar na torre e no cliente, AP+WDS, Station+WDS ou AP, Station? se usado WDS qual a diferença pra torre e para o cliente? eu utilizo o NSM5 da torre em bridge + mikrotik e no cliente pretendo usar Bridge para uso com roteadores internos e outros em modo Router, qual a dica sobre esta questão que possam me dar?, obrigado.

----------


## Gosulator

Ressucitando o tópico pra perguntar se alguém sabe se existe overlapping de canal em 5ghz. Estou usando Largura de Canal de 10mhz nos meus aps, mas não sei se posso deixar eles em, por exemplo: Painel A = 5500, Painel B = 5510, Painel C= 5520, Painel D= 5530.

Alguém sabe me informar isso?

----------


## Gosulator

Eu vou catucando e as dúvidas vão aparecendo:

Eu setei o Channel Width em 10mhz e dei um survey, meu resultado foi esse:



*->Abrir Spoiler<-*


 


> Site Survey
> 
> Scanned Frequencies:5.5GHz 5.51GHz 5.52GHz 5.53GHz 5.54GHz 5.55GHz 5.56GHz 5.57GHz 5.58GHz 5.59GHz 5.6GHz 5.61GHz 5.62GHz 5.63GHz 5.64GHz 5.65GHz 5.66GHz 5.67GHz 5.68GHz 5.69GHz 5.7GHz 5.745GHz 5.755GHz 5.765GHz 5.775GHz 5.785GHz 5.795GHz 5.805GHz 5.815GHz 5.825GHz 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Address
> SSID
> Device Name
> ...







Dúvidas:
1- O survey só mostra outras redes com largura de canal de 10mhz?

2- a "minha rede2" e a "minha rede3" estão setadas no canal 5500 (DFS), mas no survey diz que elas estão no canal 5755 e 5775. Por que isso?? Esse painel que está fazendo o survey está setado em 5500 (DFS) também.

ps: quando eu desativo o DFS nos paineis, o survey começa a achar eles no canal que de fato eu os setei.

Setei o width do mesmo painel em 40mhz e refiz o survey:




*->Abrir Spoiler<-*


 


> MAC Address
> SSID
> Device Name
> Encryption
> Signal / Noise, dBm ▴
> Frequency, GHz
> Channel
> 
> 
> ...






Dúvidas:

O survey só mostra as outras SSID que estão em 40mhz também???

----------


## raumaster

Sim, em 10MHz, o AP so vai mostrar quem ta em 10MHz. Em 40MHz como a opção é 20/40MHz auto, vai mostrar todas redes, menos as em 10MHz.

----------


## kfdigital

Revivendo um topico Fálido, (fálido nao falecido rsrsr) alguém ai ainda trabalha em 10mhz, estou a montar um pop, e quero saber experiencias própria de ate quantos clientes e possivel por na rocket com basastation 20db em 10mhz, e quantos mega da pra liberar, se possivel poder postar um print em horario de pico, sei que talves seja muito o que estou pedindo mas ja serve de referencias para outros que também tem real interesse de poluir pouco o spectro. deixo a dica. obrigado a todos que poder ajudar.

----------


## raumaster

Experiência própria, com Rocket M2, bateu 30 clientes, o UPLOAD fica foda! Já pesquisei pra caramba, já testei de tudo o que é possivel, ja usei tudo quanto é tipo de firmware, os clientes já quase me comeram vivo de tantos testes que eu tive que fazer, parar o serviço e voltar, mas em 10Mhz com Rocket, creio que o mesmo ocorre com o M5, não recomendo mais do que 30 clientes. Até 25 o desempenho é bom, depois desse numero de clientes o upload fica sofrível! Já foi detectada uma falha nos Rocket com firmware posterior ao 5.3.3 q fazia a velocidade de upload cair muito, quando com Airmax ativado, tem um topico só sobre isso no forum da UBNT... Eles disseram que arrumaram esse problema na versão 5.33 em diante, mas pra mim não arrumaram nada, bateu 25 pessoas o desempenho começa cair. Outras pessoas alegam ter 60 clientes com 10MHz, eu não acho boa idéia... Teve um usuário do forum da UBNT que levantou que o Chipset Atheros AR928x tem um problema na operação em 10Mhz q causa esse comportamento, mas não cita fontes, a UBNT parece que quer abafar isso, nao fala nada...

Sei que não tem relação nenhuma uma coisa com a outra, mas eu tomei a seguinte atitude. A UBNT promete 120 usuários no máximo num Rocket o que considero ser um numero ao operar em 40MHz, então minha consideração:

40MHz: 120 usuários
20MHz: 60 usuários
10Mhz: 30 usuários

Faço hoje assim pq acho prudente e não pq o sistema não comporta mais e também por notar desempenho começar a cair após 25 usuários em 10MHz. 

Tem outro topico aqui no forum que um colega aí tem 60 usuários em 20MHz e alega baixo desempenho de upload num Rocket M5. Vou ligando uma coisa a outra e bate com essa minha decisão acima, de limitar em 30 o numero de usuarios em 10Mhz, 60 em 20MHz... e se possivel manter um pouco abaixo. 

Isso tudo aí pode não ser de todo verdadeiras pra outras instalações, mas foi o resultado que eu encontrei no meu cenário e batendo com informações de outros locais. 

Em 10MHz eu não venderia mais do que 2 mega pro usuário final ja que na prática temos um rendimento de 20Mbps de download com 1Mbps de upload - é o máximo que consigo alcançar aqui na melhor das hipóteses!

----------


## kfdigital

> Experiência própria, com Rocket M2, bateu 30 clientes, o UPLOAD fica foda! Já pesquisei pra caramba, já testei de tudo o que é possivel, ja usei tudo quanto é tipo de firmware, os clientes já quase me comeram vivo de tantos testes que eu tive que fazer, parar o serviço e voltar, mas em 10Mhz com Rocket, creio que o mesmo ocorre com o M5, não recomendo mais do que 30 clientes. Até 25 o desempenho é bom, depois desse numero de clientes o upload fica sofrível! Já foi detectada uma falha nos Rocket com firmware posterior ao 5.3.3 q fazia a velocidade de upload cair muito, quando com Airmax ativado, tem um topico só sobre isso no forum da UBNT... Eles disseram que arrumaram esse problema na versão 5.33 em diante, mas pra mim não arrumaram nada, bateu 25 pessoas o desempenho começa cair. Outras pessoas alegam ter 60 clientes com 10MHz, eu não acho boa idéia... Teve um usuário do forum da UBNT que levantou que o Chipset Atheros AR928x tem um problema na operação em 10Mhz q causa esse comportamento, mas não cita fontes, a UBNT parece que quer abafar isso, nao fala nada...
> 
> Sei que não tem relação nenhuma uma coisa com a outra, mas eu tomei a seguinte atitude. A UBNT promete 120 usuários no máximo num Rocket o que considero ser um numero ao operar em 40MHz, então minha consideração:
> 
> 40MHz: 120 usuários
> 20MHz: 60 usuários
> 10Mhz: 30 usuários
> 
> Faço hoje assim pq acho prudente e não pq o sistema não comporta mais e também por notar desempenho começar a cair após 25 usuários em 10MHz. 
> ...


Realmente ta me parecendo que o Filzek falow e a realidade, e um tiro no pé. Vamos analizar com sobriedade, ja imaginou seu ap pedindo agua e na hora voce ter que colocar mais ap para poder supri a demanda, voce vai esta poluindo em dobro. Bom se alguém tiver mas case de sucesso e puder postar mais relatos junto com print, e de muita ajuda.

----------


## raumaster

Mas o que me deixa confuso é que tem gente relatando bom desempenho em 10Mhz com os Rockets. 

Em 2.4GHz eu não to me atrevendo a usar 20MHz pq apesar do desempenho maior a estabilidade é menor e em 10MHz consigo um SNR melhor, noise floor melhor e sinal melhor. O que me deixa puto da vida é não conseguir passa banda de upload! Não posso por mais cliente pq upload não vai! Eu tinha no inicio que download e upload deveriam ser igual ou seja, se com MCS taxando 65Mbps, com Throughput de 30Mbps se eu passasse dados em duplex, ficaria 15 pro download e 15 pro upload, dando 30Mbps agregados, mas não, não sei o que ocorre com esses Rockets que o desempenho de download é bom, mas upload é sofrível! Só pode ser o bug do chipset AR928x mencionado por uma pessoa que sumiu do mapa no forum da UBNT.  :Frown:

----------


## Jadir

Rau, tem como postar pra mim tuas configurações? Pergunto: qual a potência, ganho da antena, canal utilizado, altura da torre, quais os planos de velocidade, airmax ativado ou desativado, ack manual ou automático e o equipamento que usa nos clientes. Se possível gostaria que citasse também o link que possui para acesso.

Perdoe a minha indiscrição, mas como eu tenho experiência com 5 e 10Mhz preciso dessas informações pra poder te ajudar.

----------


## raumaster

Hoje eu ainda só uso 2.4GHz pra distribuir, mas estou montando um POP em 5GHz... O único ponto que eu tenho hoje que ta com 10MHz utiliza uma Omni Uibquiti 10dbi 2.4GHz que ta com 18 metros de altura. Provavelmente vão dizer que o problema é porque é Omni e tal, ainda mais 2.4GHz, pode até ser, mas vamos aos dados:

- Número de clientes cadastrados nesse rádio: 38

- Número de clientes online simultaneamente: média de 30, máximo registrado foi 36.

- Airmax: Ativado

-Pior sinal chegando no AP: -67dbm nesse instante que digito a msg
Melhor sinal chegando no AP: -51dbm (60% dos clientes na casa dos -5xdbm)
Potência do AP: 20dbm (já testei até em 12dbm, fica horrível pra clientes com sinal pior e visada ruim, melhor resultado que encontrei foi entre 18 e 20dbm)

- Potência dos clientes variando entre 7 e 23dbm dependendo de como chega o sinal no AP. Se chegar mais "quente" que 
50dbm, reduzo potência, se chegar de -65dbm pra pior, fica em 23dbm mesmo.

- NOISE Floor: -94dbm maior parte do dia, as vezes oscila entre -91 e -95dbm.

- O MCS nos CPE do cliente tá limitado em 11, assim o CCQ fica acima de 97% sempre. Deixando o MCS liberado pra 15, O CCQ cai pra 93-95% e não vejo melhora nenhuma no throughput. Já no AP deixo o MCS em 15 mesmo 95% dos clientes fecham 65Mbps, quando não, fica entre 52 e 58,5Mbps nos clientes com sinal pior. 

- Clientes com sinal até -65dbm tá com prioridade em Medium ou Low. Tenho dois clientes 1x1, um Airgrid e 1 Bullet M2, ambos configurados como None, independente do sinal deles, que é bom, diga-se de passagem. Se o sinal do cliente tá beirando -70dbm a priordade geralmente deixo em None ou low.

- Todos clientes, com exceção de dois, usando Nanostation Loco M2, 1 Nanostation M2 e como dito antes, 1 Airgrid e outro Bullet M2. 

- Planos entre 600k e 2 Mega - grande maioria em 1 mega com upload maximo de 200K no plano de 2mega, de 1 mega pra baixo é 128K limitado numa RB750G. Além disso faço controle de sessões TCP/UDP simultaneas como pratica simples de QOS. 

-ACK atualmente em automático, mas mudar pra manual não resolveu nada, com varias configurações diferentes.

- Já utilizei AirSelect, tb não ajudou muito

- Desde o inicio uso Channel Shifting e a única coisa que não alterei até hoje, foi isso.

- Canal utilizado atualmente o que seria o "8", em Channel Shifting seria 2449Mhz. Mas já usei todos, sempre o mesmo comportamento. 

- 6 horas da manhã o upload rende bem, quando to com em torno de 24 ou 25 clientes conectados. Não sei se é pelo fato de ter menos clientes conectados ou pelo horário.

- Já isolei clientes potencialmente problemáticos, não ajudou em nada. Nem todos meus clientes tão com visada perfeita, por causa de arvores, mas isola-los da jogada durante testes e não adiantou nada. 

- Em 10MHz essa Omni não exibe nenhuma outra rede, tá todo mundo usando 20 ou 40Mhz, com certeza, mas semana passada só por curiosidade resolvi colocar em 20MHz, tirar o Channel Shifting e fazer um site Survey e pra minha surpresa ela ta enxergando uns 60 rádios diferentes, apesar disso grande parte deles tão chegando na Omni com -80dbm ou pior, mas tem várias na casa dos -60dbm...

- O Rocket tá com blindagem de aluminio, da RFArmor.com

Acho que é só, mas sei que testei outras coisas, firmwares diferentes, potências diferentes, mas o meu problema tá no upload. No download consigo 25Mbps nos Speedtest do AirOS, mas o upload, quando dá 5Mbps eu fico feliz, isso no teste unidirecional, seu eu botar duplex, ai o download cai pra uns 20Mbps e o up se der 2mega tb já to feliz! 

Em 20Mhz esses mesmos testes consigo mais ou menos o dobro no pior dos momentos. 40 de down uns 5 de up se eu deixar os MCS tudo liberado, 130Mbps, mas o sinal do pior cliente vai la pra -75dbm sendo que o valor que coloco no AP pra rejeitar conexão -e de -70dbm, nao ativo pior que isso de de jeito nenhum! Eu queria fazer o upload render pelo menos metade do download, ja tava otimo! 

Os clientes não tem problema pq do jeito que ta, ta quase no limite, mas ta suprindo os meus planos, mas eu esperava colocar 60 clientes nessa Omni e parei nos 38 pq upload ta dando picos de 800K em horarios criticos, to considerando 1mega disponivel...  :Frown: 

Meu ultimo teste Airview às 5:40 da manhã: 



EDIÇÃO:

Um carinha no forum da UBNT comentou assim num tópico em que se discutia o baixo desempenho em 5/10Mhz à medida que mais clientes eram adicionados, mesmo que esses não tivessem passando tráfego algum:


""It's natural defect in AR928x that result bad performance in high noise link with 5/10MHz channel, for that no variable bandwidth FIR DF in the IC to fit narrow band, AR938x will fix it.""

Tradução: Isso é um defeito natural no AR928x que resulta numa performance ruim num link em 5/10Mhz com nível elevado de ruído, já que no CI não existe um FIR DF de banda variável para acomodar a banda mais curta, o AR938x irá consertar isso.

Já procurei outros locais falando desse assunto e não encontrei nada. Já mandei MP pro cara que postou isso e ele não responde. Já questionei a UBNT e eles simplesmente falaram pra eu falar sobre o problema que to tendo, sendo que já fiz isso exaustivamente em um topico la... 

Os Rocket M2 e M5, não sei se o Titanium usam mesmo chip, fazem uso do Atheros AR9283 Al1a que supostamente tem esse problema ao operar em 5/10Mhz em ambientes com muito ruido. Pode ser o meu caso, vai saber...

----------


## 1929

Raumaster, acho o noiise floor muito alto. Aqui todos ficam acima de -99dbm. Tenho até com -110dbmr

Quando em 10 mhz não vai achar outros mesmo, mas eles estão lá causando ruido e você pensa que está limpo.

Que tipo de link você tem?

----------


## raumaster

-94dbm de Noisefloor não é tão ruim, 110dbm é muito bom, como se tivesse só vc, tem certeza que esse valor tá sendo exibido corretamente nos teus rádios?

Tenho 3 links ADSL de 15 mega, sou pequeno, to capitalizando pra conseguir tirar minha licença com recursos próprios. Não tenho condição de colocar dedicado. Estou investindo num servidor de cache agora e num POP de 5GHz, pra colocar mais clientes e correr atrás de legalizar tudo, to com fila de espera de clientes... Pra legalizar vou ter que trocar por equipamentos homologados, vou ter que ter link dedicado, vou ter que pagar engenheiro, a licença em si e o diabo a 4, que não tenho condições nenhumas investindo na minha rede ao mesmo tempo! Não trabalho tranquilo por essa razão, mas tento fazer o certo agora pelo menos, nao tudo pq nao tenho todos equipamentos homologados... Mas o fato de ser ADSL não é o que tá influenciando a parte Wireless, o desempenho da rede eu não testo utilizando o link, mas sim internamente.

----------


## 1929

> -94dbm de Noisefloor não é tão ruim, 110dbm é muito bom, como se tivesse só vc, tem certeza que esse valor tá sendo exibido corretamente nos teus rádios?
> 
> Tenho 3 links ADSL de 15 mega, sou pequeno, to capitalizando pra conseguir tirar minha licença com recursos próprios. Não tenho condição de colocar dedicado. Estou investindo num servidor de cache agora e num POP de 5GHz, pra colocar mais clientes e correr atrás de legalizar tudo, to com fila de espera de clientes... Pra legalizar vou ter que trocar por equipamentos homologados, vou ter que ter link dedicado, vou ter que pagar engenheiro, a licença em si e o diabo a 4, que não tenho condições nenhumas investindo na minha rede ao mesmo tempo! Não trabalho tranquilo por essa razão, mas tento fazer o certo agora pelo menos, nao tudo pq nao tenho todos equipamentos homologados... Mas o fato de ser ADSL não é o que tá influenciando a parte Wireless, o desempenho da rede eu não testo utilizando o link, mas sim internamente.


Raumaster, tenho acompanhado seu comprometimento com o desempenho do seu trabalho. 
Esta luta sua é também a da grande maioria dos provedores independentes. Alguns conseguem mudar o cenário mais rapidamente, outros levam mais tempo. Mas com certeza vai chegar lá. 
Quando eu não tinha um dedicado decente eu pensava de um modo. Depois que conseguimos é que deu para ver a realidade.

Eu realmente estava pensando que o fato de não conseguir melhor upload pudesse ser o uso do adsl.
Mas agora que você explicou que a medição do upload é feita dentro da rede, tenho que concordar com você. Tem algum problema aí.
Eu também tentei um Rocket numa torre e não gostei do resultado. Mas no meu caso eu já tinha uma base de clientes instalada e a maioria não tinha como ativar o airmax. Então não deu para sentir bem o RocketM.
Acabei tirando e colocando RB. 

Quanto ao noise ser melhor, talvez seja o fato de usar polarização horizontal em toda a rede e todos os outros usarem pol. vertical.
E mesmo assim, com noise floor baixo, os problemas do wireless muitas vezes persistem.
Pouco tempo atrás ao configurarmos uma RB em 5.8 o noise estava em -120. Nunca tinha visto isso, mas mesmo assim o enlace não estava bom. Mas mexe daqui, mexe dali e acabou ficando no ponto certo.

A impressão que tenho é que estamos pisando em areia movediça quando mexemos com wi-fi. E atribuo isso um pouco ao próprio protocolo 802.11 que na verdade não foi feito para uso outdoor.
Junte a isso a inconstância nos próprios equipamentos que são produzidos em alta escala e com um controle de qualidade baixo para justificar um preço final mais competitivo, e temos a fórmula pronta para nossa insegurança.

Como nem tudo são rosas, também tenho meus problemas. Estou com duas RBs que estão me dando um problemão danado. Do nada elas travam e ninguém navega. Tem que reiniciar. Já tiramos a fonte e colocamos bateria e continua o problema.
Por isso já fiquei com o pé atrás também com mikrotik

Para quem começou com NanoStation2 alguns anos atrás sabe bem como eram mais confiáveis. Se houve progresso nos recursos, a confiabilidade já não acompanhou, principalmente depois da terceirização com fabricantes asiáticos.

Hoje nem todos os equipamentos respondem da mesma forma padronizada como eram no passado. Então aquilo que você esperaria que acontecesse , ter o upload igual, talvez nem seja com configuração mas sim com desempenho despadronizado de equipamento.

Sei que vai ter gente que não concorde comigo. Mas estamos aqui para trocar idéias e principalmente experiencias observadas no nosso dia/dia. Afinal você fez exaustivos testes e só me sobrou esta alternativa para o fato. Problema com alguns dos rádios.

----------


## Gosulator

Alguém pode me ajudar a resolver esse problema aqui? Isso é um ptp de 1,5km feito com 2 Nano Loco 5M, esse foto é do lado do AP, que tá na torre principal, o outro está numa rep minha e é o único equipamento em 5ghznaquela rep.



aqui o airview feito nesse mesmo NL m5 que tá de ap:



Survey do AP setado em 40mhz (em 30 só acha 2 redes com sinais fracos):



Detalhe pra esses 2 primeiros sinais, pelo nome da rede e pelo fato deu conhecer as empresas, são paineis, distribuindo pro cliente final. O primeiro está próximo de mim, uns 600mt, um cano encima de uma casa com 8 NLm5, e o outro deve ser associado de uma empresa local que aluga SCM, e não deve ter nem idéia do que tão fazendo com o nome deles (usam o nome da detentora da SCM nas SSID).

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Alguém pode me ajudar a resolver esse problema aqui? Isso é um ptp de 1,5km feito com 2 Nano Loco 5M, esse foto é do lado do AP, que tá na torre principal, o outro está numa rep minha e é o único equipamento em 5ghznaquela rep.
> 
> 
> 
> aqui o airview feito nesse mesmo NL m5 que tá de ap:
> 
> 
> 
> Survey do AP setado em 40mhz (em 30 só acha 2 redes com sinais fracos):
> ...


Sim, alguém pode te ajudar.
Mas qual o problema mesmo?
Você acabou não dizendo o tipo de ajuda que precisa.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Alguém pode me ajudar a resolver esse problema aqui? Isso é um ptp de 1,5km feito com 2 Nano Loco 5M, esse foto é do lado do AP, que tá na torre principal, o outro está numa rep minha e é o único equipamento em 5ghznaquela rep.
> 
> 
> 
> aqui o airview feito nesse mesmo NL m5 que tá de ap:
> 
> 
> 
> Survey do AP setado em 40mhz (em 30 só acha 2 redes com sinais fracos):
> ...


Boa tarde amigo,
Bom, pelo sinal que estas recebendo, existe um problema de alinhamento ou obstrução grave neste seu ptp de 1,5km.
Impossivel um equipamento destes não fechar um ptp se alinhado corretamente. Refaça o alinhamento.
Pra te ajudar recomendo:
1- Tentar deixar os dois pontos em mesma altura (sabemos que é difcil porém queres a solução pro problema e isso está dentro do pacote da solução).
2- Alinhar com laser e binóculo profissional ou monóculo profissional. recomendo muito que quem for alinhar tenha paciência. Wireless outdoor não é fácil.
3- Testes de ping tem que bater 1ms a 3ms no máximo nessa distância. o sinal deve ser entre -51 e -65dbm. Não aceite menos que isso. 
4-Antes de alinhar reveja se não há obstáculos físicos entre o AP e o client (ou sua base) pois geralmente esse é o problema. trabalho com consultoria pra provedores em todo o Brasil e 99% dos problemas, é o próprio provedor que gera. 
5- Trabalhe somente com potência baixa. Não interessa se o provedor A B C D está usando 27dbm. um ptp de 1.5km fechas com 14dbm e sobrando.
Deixo duas imagens pra entenderes os equipamentos que falo e utilizo pra alinhar os links de clientes.
O monóculo é bem leve, e tem modelos com suporte de cabeça inclusive. no ML tu encontras.
O binóculo profissional é mais pesado porém suas lentes são mais precisas e mais potentes.

Binóculo Profissional Marca Sakura.
Monóculo Profissional Marca Yukon.

Tenta fechar sempre teus PTP´s em canais que não estejam sendo utilizados e com baixa potência.
mudar pra 30mhz ou 10mhz não é o indicado. 2.4ghz está super poluído e 5.8ghz começa a ficar igual devido a falta de competência do pessoal em configurar. digo pois a maioria seta radios em 25, 27dbm quando o certoseria trabalhar entre 12 e 17dbm. isso pra mim é falta de competência e estudo.

Se precisar de ajuda fico a disposição.
Abraço.

----------


## raumaster

Não basta ter linha de visada entre as duas antenas, você precisa ter a zona de Fresnel limpa. Se não for defeito de equipamento, esse sinal seu está passando por uma Zona de Fresnel prejudicada. Você precisa de um vão livre de mais ou menos 3 metros e meio de raio, pra todos os lados, 3 metros e meio pra um lado e pro outro, de antena a antena. Se uma árvore ou construção tiver entrando em qualquer ponto nesse raio de 3 metros e meio, vai dar problema.

----------


## Gosulator

> Sim, alguém pode te ajudar.
> Mas qual o problema mesmo?
> Você acabou não dizendo o tipo de ajuda que precisa.


Achei que as fotos seriam suficientes pra explicar o meu problema. O que eu quero é o mesmo que todo mundo, o melhor enlace possível. O bagulho tá tão zoado nesse ptp que o sinal tá com diferença de 10dbi entre as polaridades.

----------


## Gosulator

> Boa tarde amigo,
> Bom, pelo sinal que estas recebendo, existe um problema de alinhamento ou obstrução grave neste seu ptp de 1,5km.....
> 
> *->Abrir Spoiler<-*
> 
> 
>  
> Impossivel um equipamento destes não fechar um ptp se alinhado corretamente. Refaça o alinhamento.
> Pra te ajudar recomendo:
> ...


Leandro, a sugestão de usar esses binóculos e monóculos, o que eles têm de especial que ajuda com alinhamento? Eu já tenho um binóculo que me deixa ver com detalhes nessa distância de 1,5km. Tem alguma coisa de ajuda com alinhamento fora o zoom deles?

Quanto a deixar ambas antenas na mesma altura, tem alguma razão especial pra isso? Essa diferença de altura poderia estar causando esse problema de sinais tão diferentes entre as polaridades? Isso não pode ser resolvido com ajuste de inclinação das antenas? Mudar a altura com certeza é mais simples e é algo que eu posso tentar, mas posso vir a ter problemas com a zona de fresnel fazendo isso, Atualmente deve ter uma diferença de 10o ou 10 metros de altura entre as 2 antenas. Uma tá a uns 33mt, a outra deve estar a 20 e poucos. Acho que essa vai ser a primeira coisa que vou tentar, baixar a antena na torre.

O rtt tá de boas, o sinal e o Tx em ambas as direções definitivamente não estão legais, então tô tentando resolver isso, e vou tentar deixar a EIRP a menor possível pra não ferrar com outros equipamentos que eu tenho na torre. No futuro, quando precisar de maior troughput na repetidora pretendo fazer um ptp mais adequado, mas pro momento que só uso 2.4ghz lá, 2 NL M5 TÊM que resolver minha necessidade de tráfego e estabilidade.

Valeu pelas dicas cara

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Não basta ter linha de visada entre as duas antenas, você precisa ter a zona de Fresnel limpa. Se não for defeito de equipamento, esse sinal seu está passando por uma Zona de Fresnel prejudicada. Você precisa de um vão livre de mais ou menos 3 metros e meio de raio, pra todos os lados, 3 metros e meio pra um lado e pro outro, de antena a antena. Se uma árvore ou construção tiver entrando em qualquer ponto nesse raio de 3 metros e meio, vai dar problema.


estou ciente disso mas obrigado pelo toque

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Leandro, a sugestão de usar esses binóculos e monóculos, o que eles têm de especial que ajuda com alinhamento? Eu já tenho um binóculo que me deixa ver com detalhes nessa distância de 1,5km. Tem alguma coisa de ajuda com alinhamento fora o zoom deles?
> 
> *R: Gosulator, quando se USA corretamente esses equipamentos, a chance de errar no apontamento é rara. uma bússula também é indicada. esqueça GPS. ele dá um erro de 1 a 5m dependendo da marca. a bussula é extremamente precisa.*
> 
> Quanto a deixar ambas antenas na mesma altura, tem alguma razão especial pra isso? Essa diferença de altura poderia estar causando esse problema de sinais tão diferentes entre as polaridades? Isso não pode ser resolvido com ajuste de inclinação das antenas? Mudar a altura com certeza é mais simples e é algo que eu posso tentar, mas posso vir a ter problemas com a zona de fresnel fazendo isso, Atualmente deve ter uma diferença de 10o ou 10 metros de altura entre as 2 antenas. Uma tá a uns 33mt, a outra deve estar a 20 e poucos. Acho que essa vai ser a primeira coisa que vou tentar, baixar a antena na torre.
> 
> *R: Razão sim, eliminar interferencias. já vi enlaces que não fechavam nem a pau, e ao mover a altura de um dos lados em 3m apenas, resolvi o problema do cliente (provedor). se te digo é porque já passei por isso amigo,ok.*
> 
> O rtt tá de boas, o sinal e o Tx em ambas as direções definitivamente não estão legais, então tô tentando resolver isso, e vou tentar deixar a EIRP a menor possível pra não ferrar com outros equipamentos que eu tenho na torre. No futuro, quando precisar de maior troughput na repetidora pretendo fazer um ptp mais adequado, mas pro momento que só uso 2.4ghz lá, 2 NL M5 TÊM que resolver minha necessidade de tráfego e estabilidade.
> ...


*R: Conta comigo no que for preciso,ok. 
Abraço.*

----------


## Gosulator

Alguem me tira essa dúvida aqui, se meu painel tá com a largura do canal setada em 10mhz e eu boto ele no canal 5500, ele usa o intervalo de faixa que começa em 5495 e termina em 5505, certo? O que acontecer no resto do espectro não afeta em nada o meu painel, certo? Pergunto isso pq no airview quando vc coloca o mouse encima de uma faixa qualquer, ele ilumina um intervalo de 20mhz e não de 10. Não sei se é padrão do Airview ou ele mostra o intervalo de espectro que o rocket tá usando nas configurações atuais.

Eu estava usando paineis em 5520, 5540, 5560 e 5580, mas o que está em 5520 (é o que está com mais clientes, e está com apenas 4 já que comecei a instalar recentemente nessa frequencia) mudou de canal sozinho por causa do DFS (acho que foi por causa do DFS), desliguei o DFS e setei o canal pra 5500. Tem uma cliente que tá tendo problemas de a navegação dela simplesmente parar, e outro cliente conectado nesse mesmo painel me ligou hoje de manhã com o mesmo problema. Esse segundo cliente eu ainda tô na dúvida se o problema dele foi aconteceu na hora que eu tava fazendo testes no painel e ele me ligou afobado ou se tá tendo problemas como o primeiro cliente. Na hora que esse primeiro cliente me ligou de noite com o mesmo problema, ele tava conectado no AP e no servidor (pppoe) e eu conseguia pingar no NS dele sem problemas. Amanhã vou lá para dar uma olhada na situação dele. Alguém me sugere olhar por algo específico, tanto no cliente quanto no AP? O AP é um Rocket com painel de 17dBi da Computech, no cliente é um NS M5.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Pessoal, estou com uma dúvida aqui referente ao DFS.

Hoje, vários clientes meus reclamaram terem ficado sem acesso no final de semana, ao verificar percebi que o meu AP estava trabalhando num canal diferente do configurado e também estava com DFS ativo (este era o motivo de estar em outro canal).

Porém, não sei porque, os equipamentos dos clientes estão scanneando apartir do canal 5.5 apenas e meu AP tinha se auto-configurado para o canal 5180, por isso vários clientes ficaram sem acesso.

Alguém poderia me informar qual seria a maneira correta de evitar isso, tanto nos rádios cliente quanto nos rádios AP, mas continuar atendendo a legislação que pede que o DFS fique ativo ?

Obrigado,

Gustavo

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Pessoal, estou com uma dúvida aqui referente ao DFS.
> 
> Hoje, vários clientes meus reclamaram terem ficado sem acesso no final de semana, ao verificar percebi que o meu AP estava trabalhando num canal diferente do configurado e também estava com DFS ativo (este era o motivo de estar em outro canal).
> 
> Porém, não sei porque, os equipamentos dos clientes estão scanneando apartir do canal 5.5 apenas e meu AP tinha se auto-configurado para o canal 5180, por isso vários clientes ficaram sem acesso.
> 
> Alguém poderia me informar qual seria a maneira correta de evitar isso, tanto nos rádios cliente quanto nos rádios AP, mas continuar atendendo a legislação que pede que o DFS fique ativo ?
> 
> Obrigado,
> ...


Qual AP você usa?
Quais os rádios clientes?

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Pessoal, estou com uma dúvida aqui referente ao DFS.
> 
> Hoje, vários clientes meus reclamaram terem ficado sem acesso no final de semana, ao verificar percebi que o meu AP estava trabalhando num canal diferente do configurado e também estava com DFS ativo (este era o motivo de estar em outro canal).
> 
> Porém, não sei porque, os equipamentos dos clientes estão scanneando apartir do canal 5.5 apenas e meu AP tinha se auto-configurado para o canal 5180, por isso vários clientes ficaram sem acesso.
> 
> Alguém poderia me informar qual seria a maneira correta de evitar isso, tanto nos rádios cliente quanto nos rádios AP, mas continuar atendendo a legislação que pede que o DFS fique ativo ?
> 
> Obrigado,
> ...


Qual AP você usa?
Quais os rádios clientes?

----------


## 1929

você deve colocar a mesma lista de scan que está no AP para os clientes.

Comigo nunca aconteceu isso, mas imagino que tendo a mesma lista, vai limitar os canais que o AP e Station vão utilizar

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Qual AP você usa?
> Quais os rádios clientes?
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> 
> Qual AP você usa?
> Quais os rádios clientes?


Em geral uso Rocket M5 na torre e nano M5 no cliente.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Em geral uso Rocket M5 na torre e nano M5 no cliente.


Todos estão no mesmo code country?

----------


## kfdigital

Pega o code country(brasil) ubiquite e mikrotik em 20nhz ou em 40mhz, e ver a faixa final, nao tem nada de igual, esse tal de dfs, resumindo e uma merda, voce pode esquece a qualquer momento ele vai alterar novamente. se nao me engano só os 4 ou 5 ultimos canais(permitido) esta livre desse inferno.

----------


## djmaneca

Tenho uma pergunta q talvez seja meio boba tenho alguns ponto aponto fora do regulamento pelo que li aqui no tópico. Ai vem a pergunta: por exemplo se eu uso um AP em 5500mhz com potencia de 27dbm devo baixar essa potencia certo? mas isso é apenas no transmissor ou no cliente também? e outra, isso também depende da potencia da antena que uso no AP ou apenas posso utilizar 250mw independente da antena?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Tenho uma pergunta q talvez seja meio boba tenho alguns ponto aponto fora do regulamento pelo que li aqui no tópico. Ai vem a pergunta: por exemplo se eu uso um AP em 5500mhz com potencia de 27dbm devo baixar essa potencia certo? mas isso é apenas no transmissor ou no cliente também? e outra, isso também depende da potencia da antena que uso no AP ou apenas posso utilizar 250mw independente da antena?



Bom Dia,
Respondendo tecnicamente o que diz a ANATEL:

Art. 47. Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais, operando na faixa de 
radiofreqüências de *5470-5725 MHz*, devem *atender às seguintes condições:* 


I - A potência *na saída do transmisso*r é limitada* ao máximo* de 250 mW; (27DBM ESTÁ TOTALMENTE FORA DA LEI).


II - O valor médio da potência e.i.r.p. é limitado ao máximo de 1 W; (RADIO+ANTENA).

Att,

----------


## djmaneca

> Bom Dia,
> Respondendo tecnicamente o que diz a ANATEL:
> 
> Art. 47. Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais, operando na faixa de 
> radiofreqüências de *5470-5725 MHz*, devem *atender às seguintes condições:* 
> 
> 
> I - A potência *na saída do transmisso*r é limitada* ao máximo* de 250 mW; (27DBM ESTÁ TOTALMENTE FORA DA LEI).
> 
> ...


OK amigo obrigado pela resposta. Atendendo as normas já baixei a potencia. vou ver outros ponto aponto como estão e deixar tudo padronizado conforme a lei manda quem sabe assim melhora pra todo mundo se todo mundo se conscientizar acho que vamos melhorar a qualidade dos nossos provedores.

----------


## Gosulator

Alguém aí pode confirmar algumas coisas pra mim?

- O NanoStation M5 tem antena de 16 dbi certo?
- O Software do NanoM5 limita a potência do rádio em 4dbm quando o Country Code tá pra Brasil na faixa 5.4ghz?
- Eu posso ir até 11 dbm de potencia de radio e continuar de boas com a Anatel (16 + 11 = 27dbm)?

----------


## Jadir

Respostas por partes:

16dbi de ganho;
A menor potência possível de ser configurada é 4dbm;
Com até 11dbm de potência você estaria dentro da norma. Convém lembrar também de ativar o DFS.

A norma diz que você pode utilizar até 1W de potência EIRP (30dbm), desde que o equipamento possua Controle Automático de Potência. No seu caso, que deseja utilizar Ubiquiti, como o equipamento não possui esse sistema de controle, fica determinado que a potência EIRP máxima é de 27dbm. Logo, 16dbi da antena + 11dbm de potência.

----------


## djmaneca

> Respostas por partes:
> 
> 16dbi de ganho;
> A menor potência possível de ser configurada é 4dbm;
> Com até 11dbm de potência você estaria dentro da norma. Convém lembrar também de ativar o DFS.
> 
> A norma diz que você pode utilizar até 1W de potência EIRP (30dbm), desde que o equipamento possua Controle Automático de Potência. No seu caso, que deseja utilizar Ubiquiti, como o equipamento não possui esse sistema de controle, fica determinado que a potência EIRP máxima é de 27dbm. Logo, 16dbi da antena + 11dbm de potência.


Bom intendi perfeitamente mas o que fazer com um enlace feito com rocket m5 e dish de 30? mesmo setando a potencia no minimo estaria fora das normas certo? isso quer dizer que rocket dish nao deveria ser utilizada no brasil? e se pode por que vejo muitos provedores utilizando antenas ate mesmo de 34db estao totalmente fora da lei correto?

----------


## djmaneca

> Bom Dia,
> Respondendo tecnicamente o que diz a ANATEL:
> 
> Art. 47. Sistema de Acesso sem Fio em Banda Larga para Redes Locais, operando na faixa de 
> radiofreqüências de *5470-5725 MHz*, devem *atender às seguintes condições:* 
> 
> 
> I - A potência *na saída do transmisso*r é limitada* ao máximo* de 250 mW; (27DBM ESTÁ TOTALMENTE FORA DA LEI).
> 
> ...


isso deve-se apenas ao AP, ou estação tambem?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Pega o code country(brasil) *ubiquite e mikrotik em 20nhz ou em 40mhz, e ver a faixa final, nao tem nada de igual, esse tal de dfs*, resumindo e uma merda, voce pode esquece a qualquer momento ele vai alterar novamente. se nao me engano só os 4 ou 5 ultimos canais(permitido) esta livre desse inferno.


Não entendi o que quis dizer com a parte negritada.
o DFS não tem nada a ver com a listagem de canal.

o DFS é um mecanismo que fica monitorando os canais, para não causar interferência em serviços do Governo ou Militar.
E deve estar ativo quando se usa qualquer canal entre 5470 a 5725.




> Alguém aí pode confirmar algumas coisas pra mim?
> 
> - O NanoStation M5 tem antena de 16 dbi certo?
> - O Software do NanoM5 limita a potência do rádio em 4dbm quando o Country Code tá pra Brasil na faixa 5.4ghz?
> - Eu posso ir até 11 dbm de potencia de radio e continuar de boas com a Anatel (16 + 11 = 27dbm)?


Se o NanoM5 tiver 16dBi, eu diria que você pode configurar até 12 dBm de potencia.
Estou contando com 1 dB de perda....

De qualquer forma, o calculo é esse ai mesmo.




> Bom intendi perfeitamente mas o que fazer com um enlace feito com rocket m5 e dish de 30? mesmo setando a potencia no minimo estaria fora das normas certo? isso quer dizer que rocket dish nao deveria ser utilizada no brasil? e se pode por que vejo muitos provedores utilizando antenas ate mesmo de 34db estao totalmente fora da lei correto?


Depende do canal que está utilizando!!!

Se for a faixa 5.4, ela não faz distinção entre PTP (Ponto a Ponto) e PTM (Ponto MultiPonto).
Logo, o EIRP (Soma do ganho da Antena + Potencia configurada - Perdas) é de 27dBm nos equipamentos Ubiquiti e Mikrotik (pois esses não tem ATPC), e 30dBm em equipamento da Intelbras (Pois esses tem ATPC).


Por outro lado, a faixa 5.8 tem 2 tipos de EIRP.
- Uma Para ponto Multiponto - EIRP de 36 dBm.
- E uma outra para Ponto a Ponto - Pode-se usar antena de QUALQUER GANHO, desde que o transmissor não passe de 1W (30 dBm).... Obs: o Rocket tem potencia maxima de 24dBm senão me engano, então está dentro da potencia maxima do transmissor.





> isso deve-se apenas ao AP, ou estação tambem?


Há opiniões diferentes quanto ao que seria um AP e o que seria uma estação.
Enquanto não tem um pronunciamento da Anatel, eu prefiro manter a norma nos dois casos.

----------


## Jadir

Não é exatamente assim. A norma diz que, *para sistemas de ponto-a-ponto,* pode-se utilizar antenas de qualquer ganho, respeitando-se os limites de potência máxima do transmissor. Se eu não estou enganado na faixa alta (5725-5850) o transmissor não pode passar de 30dbm.

Edit: Não havia lido a sua resposta, Andrio. De qualquer forma, mantemos o mesmo raciocínio.

----------


## Jadir

Hoje de manhã 29/12/2013 eu revi quase todas as postagens desse tópico. Naquela época (novembro de 2011) se falava tanto que uma largura de canal de 10Mhz iria nos matar, que não iriamos ter largura de banda suficiente para atender os clientes, que iriamos perder o poder de concorrência... E qual o resultado hoje, dezembro de 2013?

Na minha rede absolutamente nada mudou. Continuo usando os mesmíssimos equipamentos, a mesma largura de canal, mesma potência de transmissão. Acredito que só tenha mudado os canais e o rate da rede. Nos meus clientes continuo instalando NanoStation, com os mesmos 15dbm de potência (ok, passa 1dbm da EIRP)...

Minha conclusão: jogo é jogo, treino é treino. E contra fatos não cabem argumentos. Os teóricos que me perdoem, mas projetar redes em uma mesa com um software é uma coisa, e levantar uma torre e configurar equipamentos é OUTRA COISA.

Por fim, em anexo a prova do crime. Um abraço a todos.

----------


## marcelomg

> Hoje de manhã 29/12/2013 eu revi quase todas as postagens desse tópico. Naquela época (novembro de 2011) se falava tanto que uma largura de canal de 10Mhz iria nos matar, que não iriamos ter largura de banda suficiente para atender os clientes, que iriamos perder o poder de concorrência... E qual o resultado hoje, dezembro de 2013?
> 
> Na minha rede absolutamente nada mudou. Continuo usando os mesmíssimos equipamentos, a mesma largura de canal, mesma potência de transmissão. Acredito que só tenha mudado os canais e o rate da rede. Nos meus clientes continuo instalando NanoStation, com os mesmos 15dbm de potência (ok, passa 1dbm da EIRP)...
> 
> Minha conclusão: jogo é jogo, treino é treino. E contra fatos não cabem argumentos. Os teóricos que me perdoem, mas projetar redes em uma mesa com um software é uma coisa, e levantar uma torre e configurar equipamentos é OUTRA COISA.
> 
> Por fim, em anexo a prova do crime. Um abraço a todos.


Com base nesses 25 conectados ao Rocket, quantos megas voce consegue por cliente? que antena é essa?
Ta top esse ccq e o nivel de sinal, aqui trabalho em 20 mhz, qual a vantagem de trabalhar em 10??

----------


## Jadir

25 conectados naquele momento. Eu cadastro o limite de exatas 50 estações, justamente pra não haver alguma possível "sobrecarga" no AP. 

Sobre a banda, passa tranquilamente 14 mega para o cliente. Em 10Mhz perde-se bastante o tráfego total que o AP poderia repassar se tivesse setado em 20 ou 40Mhz, mas dá pra garantir uns 25, 30 mega para as estações. Dificilmente "afoga" o AP com uma banda dessas (o que também depende dos planos ofertados e da quantidade de simultâneos).

A vantagem de usar 10Mhz de largura de canal é a diminuição da área de exposição da frequência que está operando no AP. Com menos interferência no canal utilizado, melhor é o sinal, por consequência. E isso contribui para a utilização de rates mais altos na rede.

----------


## djigor

Também coloquei uma célula a 10mhz e tenho gostado bastante do resultado...

Atualmente ela tem cerca de 15 clientes cadastrados mas com base no que o amigo passou acima vou poder cadastrar bem mais sem medo...

----------


## Jadir

Recomendo até 50 estações cadastradas, e tem que saber escolher o canal certo e a potência certa. Na minha rede utilizo os canais da faixa média (5475 à 5725), com DFS ativado e 5mw de potência de transmissão nos meus Rockets. 

Sabendo configurar fica muitas vezes melhor do que 40Mhz.

----------


## Jadir

Não podem ser utilizados DE FORMA NENHUMA! Essas faixas de frequência foram compradas pelas operadoras para uso restrito. Não se atreva a utilizá-las, vai conseguir uma incomodação das GRANDES.

----------


## Jadir

O simples fato de nenhum desses equipamentos ser homologado lhe diz alguma coisa? No mais, comprar não é proibido, o proibido é a utilização. Se fossemos impedidos de comprar, ocorreria em ferir o direito de livre comercio. 

Da mesma forma como você pode comprar um cano de moto irregular livremente. O que não pode é montar na moto e circular com a peça irregular. A lei não impede você de comprar, ela proíbe é a utilização.

----------


## djmaneca

> Por outro lado, a faixa 5.8 tem 2 tipos de EIRP.
> - Uma Para ponto Multiponto - EIRP de 36 dBm.
> - E uma outra para Ponto a Ponto - Pode-se usar antena de QUALQUER GANHO, desde que o transmissor não passe de 1W (30 dBm).... Obs: o Rocket tem potencia maxima de 24dBm senão me engano, então está dentro da potencia maxima do transmissor.
> 
> 
> 
> Há opiniões diferentes quanto ao que seria um AP e o que seria uma estação.
> Enquanto não tem um pronunciamento da Anatel, eu prefiro manter a norma nos dois casos.


intendi!
mas no caso 5.8 refere-se a 5725 pra cima certo?
no exemplo : rocket m5 com ganho de 24dbm com a dish de 30dbi não estaria fora da normas no caso de ponto a ponto?
porem meus rocket m5 mostra ate 27 dbm ate qual potencia poderia elevar essa potencia?

----------


## djmaneca

> intendi!
> mas no caso 5.8 refere-se a 5725 pra cima certo?
> no exemplo : rocket m5 com ganho de 24dbm com a dish de 30dbi não estaria fora da normas no caso de ponto a ponto?
> porem meus rocket m5 mostra ate 27 dbm entaum só posso colocar ate 24dbm certo?


aproveitando que ninguém respondeu anteriormente eu tenho em uma torre rocket m5 com basestation de 20dbi funcionando em 5.6ghz maxmo setado no radio seria 10db entaum?

----------


## Jadir

Se você usa as BaseStation de 20dbi, na teoria só poderia usar 7dbm de potência em seu Rocket (EIRP para 5.6 27dbm, sendo 20dbi da antena + 7dbm de potência do transmissor).

----------


## djmaneca

> Se você usa as BaseStation de 20dbi, na teoria só poderia usar 7dbm de potência em seu Rocket (EIRP para 5.6 27dbm, sendo 20dbi da antena + 7dbm de potência do transmissor).



intendi! vou arrumar uns clientes meus com sinal mais fraco e ajustarei essa potencia o quanto antes.
obrigado amigo!

----------


## telesystemdani

Ola pessoal estou começando agora nesse forum, então tenho muito a aprender ainda, estou com umas duvidas e ate peço desculpas se não postei na area correta, bom li bastante a respeito no forum sobre ptp e ainda fiquei com umas duvidas, pois preciso fazer um ponto-a-ponto particular aqui e gostaria se fazer certinho pra ficar dentro da lei e não prejudicar ninguem tambem, no caso o ptp seria da empresa pra minha casa com airgrid m5 preciso passar 35mb nesse link numa distancia de 1,2 km agora vem as duvidas qual frequencia devo usar pra ficar dentro das normas pelo que entendi a que não precisa de licença é a faixa de 5745-5825 mhz é isso mesmo? e as demais configurações como ficaria melhor pra passar 35mb nesse link. Agradeço a todos desde ja.

----------


## erivelton42

Tenho uma dúvida amigo, se a Faixa 5.4 é a Ideal para atender clientes, queria saber por que no meu Rocket não aparece essa faixa ?





> Sabemos que a faixa 2.4 ja foi e ainda é muito utilizada.
> Alem de sofrer interferencia externa (babá eletronica, forno microondas, telefone sem fio), ainda sofrem a interferencia de outros AP 2.4.. e para piorar, muitos nao respeitam as exigencias da faixa (limite de potencia), o que tem tornado impossivel trabalhar nessa faixa.
> 
> Sendo que ultimamente vemos falar sobre o PNBL, mais banda para os clientes, menor latencia, etc...
> com a UBNT, vimos os equipamentos ficarem mais baratos, mais acessiveis... 
> 
> Encontramos facilmente equipamentos na faixa 5Ghz com antenas apartir de 10 dbi... ate 23 dbi ou mais.
> e com isso veio a febre do uso da faixa 5GHz.... e varias e varias redes 5GHz vem surgindo e alguns sem se preocupar com as exigencias da faixa.
> - enlace na faixa 5.1
> ...

----------


## Rodriguinhow

Boa tarde amigos... alguem já trabalho com a frequencia de 3ghz?, obrigado.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> intendi!
> mas no caso 5.8 refere-se a 5725 pra cima certo?
> no exemplo : rocket m5 com ganho de 24dbm com a dish de 30dbi não estaria fora da normas no caso de ponto a ponto?
> porem meus rocket m5 mostra ate 27 dbm ate qual potencia poderia elevar essa potencia?


Para PTP não estaria fora da norma não.

em 5.8 possui apenas 128Mhz para uso (5 canais em 20Mhz).
- Para PTMP o EIRP é de 36dBm.
- Para PTP pode-se usar antena de qualquer ganho, mas a potencia do transmissor não pode ultrapassar 1W (30dBm).




> Se você usa as BaseStation de 20dbi, na teoria só poderia usar 7dbm de potência em seu Rocket (EIRP para 5.6 27dbm, sendo 20dbi da antena + 7dbm de potência do transmissor).


se considerarmos a peda do cabo, conector, etc... podemos usar 1dBm a mais




> Tenho uma dúvida amigo, se a Faixa 5.4 é a Ideal para atender clientes, queria saber por que no meu Rocket não aparece essa faixa ?


talvez seu equipamento seja um daqueles que deveriam, exclusivamente, ser vendido nos EUA.
Lá a FCC impos um bloqueio, como muitos estavam usando errado, agora ninguem mais pode usar a faixa 5.4

----------


## raumaster

Eu tenho vistos soluções como as da Cambium e Mimosa pra tratar interferências e tudo mais, mas acho que ainda o principal é a estrada, a estrada. As estradas é o espectro e as frequências, se a estrada estiver esburacada, cheia de lama, mata-burro, pedra e temos o melhor carro do mundo, com rodas grandes, 4x4 e todo tipo de tecnologia pra passar essa estrada, ainda temos a estrada ruim, a velocidade não será lá essas coisas, teremos dificuldades no trajeto e por isso muito gente tá migrando pra fibra. Wireless não tá aguentando muito, não temos muitas inovações no que tange velocidade, os clientes tão querendo pelo menos 10 mega em casa, entregar 10 mega no 802.11x é complicado e tem gente querendo fazer ainda, mesmo usando um protocolo TDMA qualquer. A cambium prometendo entregar 25 mega pro cliente final, ainda tenho minhas dúvidas pq como disse, a "estrada" ainda está esburacada e cheia de barro!

----------

